# sarruth's request(game thread)



## cog_n_taz (Dec 5, 2006)

Alright chaps, you know the story so far, post your finalized char sheets here for ease of view!


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 5, 2006)

*Grendle*

*Grendle*
Chaotic Neutral, Female, Unseelie Fey Shadow Xvart, Bowyer 10
Fey(xvart)
Experience: 50,040 (55,000 - 3,000 xp spent on buying off dark template level adjustment - 1,960xp Gouger)







[sblock=Mechanics]
*Attributes*
Str: 16/+3 (17-2race+1lvl+2armOfNyr-2unseelieFey)
Dex: 30/+10 (19+2race+4gloves+2armOfNyr+1lvl8+2unseelieFey)
Con: 15/+2 (17-2race-2unseelieFey+2amulet)
Int: 18/+4 (18)
Wis: 15/+2 (15) 
Cha: 16/+3 (14+2unseelieFey)

*Secondary Stats*
HP: 10d8+20con-12trait = (maxd8--> 8) + (avg+.5 of d8--> 5 * 9 --> 45) + 20 con - 12 trait = 61hp
Normal AC: 25 (+10dex,+2armor,+1size,+2armOfNyr(deflection))
Touch AC: 23 (+10dex,+1size,+2armOfNyr(deflection))
Flatfooted AC: 15 (+2armor,+1size,+2armOfNyr(deflection))
Init: +12 (+10dex,+2quickReconnoiter)
BaB/Grapple: +10 Ranged BaB, +5 Melee BaB, +1 Grapple (-4 size modifier)
Move: 50', fly 80' (good)  (base 30'+10trait+10darkTemplate, fly 60'+10trait+10darkTemplate (average+1gradeImprovedManeuverability), light armor, light load)
Saves: +6 Fort[3](+2con+1vest), +18 Refx[7](+10dex+1vest), +6 Will[3](+2wis+1vest)
Languages: Common, Goblin, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan, Terran, Dwarven, Gnome, Halfling, Orc, Giant, Sign - Battle, Sign - Full

*Combat Stats*
• Attack: Melee BaB +6, Ranged BaB +12, Dex +10 (ranged), Strength +3 (melee), Bow Enchantment +1 , size +1, Weapon Focus(greatbow) +1
• Damage: +1 Bow Enchantment, +3 Strength (works for the bow as well; mighty +3)
• Conditional: Point Blank Shot +1/+1, Manyshot, Rapid Shot, Merciful +1d6 (all damage becomes subdual damage), Paralyzing (Will DC17 when struck or Held for 10 rounds; a save is allowed every round)
• Greatbow Range: Base 130' + 30' (bowyer) = 160'

+25, ranged, Gouger, 1d8+1d6(exitWound)+4, 20/x4, 160'ri (standard)
+25/+20, ranged, Gouger, 1d8+1d6(exitWound)+4, 20/x4, 160'ri (full attack)
+26, ranged, Gouger, 1d8+1d6(exitWound)+5, 20/x4, <40' (point blank shot; standard)
+26/+21, ranged, Gouger, 1d8+1d6(exitWound)+5, 20/x4, <40' (point blank shot; full attack)
+22, ranged, Gouger, 1d8+1d6(exitWound)+5/1d8+1d6(exitWound)+4, 20/x4, <40' (manyshot (always pbs too); standard)
+24/+24/+19, ranged, Gouger, 1d8+1d6(exitWound)+4, 20/x4, 160'ri (rapidshot; full attack)
+25/+25/+20, ranged, Gouger, 1d8+1d6(exitWound)+5, 20/x4, <40' (rapidshot + point blank shot; full attack)

*Skills* - 130pts
+04 Appraise [0](+4int)
+15 Balance [3](+10dex+2tumble)
+05 Climb [2](+3str)
+19 Craft(bowyer) [13](+4int+2MWTools)
+21 Disable Device [13](+4int+2MWTools)
+10 Escape Artist [0](+10dex)
+03 Gather Information [0](+3cha)
+35 Hide [13](+10dex+4small+8darkTemplate)
+07 Intimidate [0](+3cha+4unseelieFeyTemplate)
+10 Jump [5](+3str+2tumble)
+14 Knowledge(geography) [10](+4int)
+31 Move Silently [13](+10dex+2race+6darkTemplate)
+10 Open Lock [0](+10dex)
+03 Perform(any) [0](+3cha)
+16 Profession(hunter) [13](+3wis)
+10 Ride [0](+10dex)
+08 Search [0](+4int+4deaf)
+03 Sense Motive [0](+3wis)
N/A Speak Language [7]
+20 Spot [13](+3wis+4deaf)
+16 Survival [13](+3wis)
+09 Swim [6](+3str)
+17 Tumble [5](+10dex+2jump)
+10 Use Rope [0](+10dex)

*Feats*
• Point Blank Shot (lvl 1)
• Precise Shot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 1)
• Improved Maneuverability (flaw balance feat)
• Exotic Weapon Proficiency(greatbow) (learned feat - class ability)
• Weapon Focus(greatbow) (flaw balance feat - lvl 1)
• Rapid Shot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 2)
• Quick Reconnoiter (lvl 3): you get a spot and listen check as free action each round
• Bowyers Defense (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 4)
• Bonded Bowyer* (lvl 6)
• Manyshot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 6)
• Woodland Archer** (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 8)
• Darkstalker*** (lvl 9)
• Shot on the Run (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 10)

*Bonded Bowyer - As kensai signature weapon ability for a chosen bow with starting level starting at 6th and progressing from there.
**Woodland Archer [Races of the Wild]: 3 Tactical Options
• Adjust for Range - If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
• Pierce the Foilage - If you hit a foe with a Miss Chance due to Concealment with a ranged attack you can ignore the Miss Chance against the same for in the following round if they don't take a move action before then.
• Moving Sniper - If you succeed in a Sniping Attack (i.e. hit your foe and make a Hide check to remain hidden), the following round you can make a normal standard attack and a move action as well as a Hide check to remain hidden). As long as you remain undetected by any targeting sense you can continue to make Sniping Attacks.
***Darkstalker [Lords of Madness]: When you hide, creatures with blind-sense, blindsight, scent or tremorsense must make a Listen or Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make spot checks to detect you. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Flaws
• Small Frame: You are small and slender for your race. Effect: You are treated as one size smaller for the purposes of carrying capacity, grappling, bull rushing, tripping, and overrunning.
• Noncombatant:  You are relatively inept at melee combat. Effect: You take a -2 penalty on all melee attack rolls. 

Traits
• Deaf: You are deaf but have other senses sharpened. Benefit: You gain +20 competence bonus on all checks to read from lips, and gain +4 competence bonus on search and spot checks and have a more highly developed sense of smell (you may take the scent feat). Drawback: You are deaf, which means that you automatically fail all Listen checks and suffer 20% chance of losing spell with verbal component. Special: Since you are deaf from birth, spells like regeneration don't recover your hearing capability (spells don't remove birth defects).
• Quick: You are fast but less sturdy than typical members of your race; +10 move and -1hp/hd

*Xvart* [Crystalkeep Race PDF]
• -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution
• Small
• Move 30'
• Darkvision 60'
• +2 racial bonus on Move Silently checks
• Humanoid(xvart)
• Favored Class: fighter
• Speak with Animals (rats and bats only) 1/day (works with normal and dire versions of the animals)
• Level adjustment: -2

*Unseelie Fey [Dragon Compendium pg 222-223 originally printed in Dragon 304 (Feb 2003)]*
• Type is changed to Fey.
• -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Charisma
• Flight 2 x move speed (average) : Insect wings
• Season's Power (Summer Caress (Su)): Surrounded by warm verdant air of summer at all times. The unseelie fey is protected by a _magic circle of nature_. This ability functions much like a _magic circle against evil_ except that it protects against attacks from all creatures of any alignment except for those of the animal, beast, fey or magical beast creature types. This continuous ability has a caster level equal to the unseelie fey's hit dice for all purposes.
• DR 10/cold iron (improves to 15/cold iron at 12th hd/level)
• Iron Vulnerability (Ex): The mere touch of iron (and steel) is painful to the unseelie fey dealing 1pt of damage. Weapons made of iron (or steel) deal an additional +1d6 damage. The fey's DR does protect it from this damage unless of course the weapon is a cold iron weapon in which case their DR is bypassed and an additional +1d6 damage is taken.
• Low light vision
• +4 racial bonus on intimidate checks
• Level Adjustment: +2

*Dark Creature [Tome of Magic pg 161]*
• Type and size are unchanged; if not on the plane of shadow they have the extraplanar subtype.
• Speed: As base creature +10' to all modes of movement.
• Darkvision 60'
• Hide in Plain Sight (Ex): Use the Hide skill even while being observed except in direct natural daylight, the area of a _daylight_ spell or a similar effect.
• Resistance to cold 10.
• Superior low-light vision
• +8 racial bonus on Hide checks and a +6 racial bonus on Move Silently checks
• Level Adjustment: +1

*Bowyer [lvl 1-12]*
• 10d8 HD
• +10 Ranged BaB, +5 Melee BaB, +3 Fort, +7 Ref, +3 Will
• Class Skills: Balance, Climb, Concentration, Craft(bowyer), Hide, Jump, Knowledge(geography), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Ride, Spot, Survival, Swim, and Tumble
• Custom Class Skills chosen: Disable Device and Speak Language
• Skill points = 6+int mod/ level (x4 at 1st level)
• Improved Range +40'
• Increased Effect Range +10'
• Improved Projectile Critical +1
• Bonus Feats (lvl1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Personal Information]
Description
Grendle has few physical traits typically associated with the xvart race. The one feature definitely inhereted from her xvart past is the blue tone to her skin but its primary color is a varying gray. She has a full head of long jet black hair which is pulled back into a tight ponytail or braid usually. Her eyes are unusual being a dark grey with a tinge of violet and she has a catlike pupil (quite unlike a typical xvart who has a solid colored eye with no apparent pupil). Her face is quite angular with a small rounded nose, petite mouth, and pointed chin. Her ears are very long and are completely decorative having no open ear canal at all. She wears numerous tiny mithril loop earrings in each ear for decorative purpose.

Her right arm (her drawing arm) appears to be made of the exquisite craftsmanship from mithril although it has a dull grey cast on it just as her skin does. She is lithe and moves with a haunting grace resembling nothing so much as flowing water. A pair of irridescent double insect wings protrude from her shoulderblades which are almost constantly in motion. She wears a supple leatherlike grey snakeskin armor with patterned dark blue and purple blended patterns. Her clothing is well made of light cotton for the most part and is predominantly grey with purples, blues and silver contrasting colors. She wears a purple vest and matching silver-purple bracers on her arms. A double mithril chained lamp shaped locket is held tight to the top of her sternum on top of her vest by a mithril chain around her neck and and waist. With a small slim low riding custom pack snugly strapped just below her wings and a dull jet black bow in hand she looks quite ready to set out on the road.

*Background*

23rd year, Spring, Porthaven, The Previous Night
The dream woke her again, business had been poor and the debtors had been by again. Absentmindedly rubbing her “good” hand across the gleaming metal of her right arm and restlessly fanning her wings, _It had to be done... but sometimes it's still strange... Time enough to worry about the debtors in another hour…_ moonlight reflected off the silver framed maps hanging askew on the walls, _… in the mo…_. The room was silent once again, filled only by the light sound of a sleepers deep breaths.

0th year, Winter, Illithid Experimental Thrall Facility
She gazed up through the darkness clearly into the tentacled face above her and wailed without understanding. Had she understood yet the face would have obviously been one of disdain, disgust, fascination and curiousity, in the passage of mere moments. Lifted into the air the face came closer, large bulbous eyes and writhing tentacles became even more pronounced even more now that it was closer. The violet angular eyes gazed into hers without feeling, only curiousity, as though she was merely a bug being studied carefully. Her stomach ached with emptiness and she let out another cry. Large pale hands brought a warm skin towards her and she quickly grasped it and fed quietly examining the creature holding her as she dozed off. 

5th year, Summer, Outskirts of the Drow Tunnels
The shoes had worn thin again and the sharp crystals in the pandemonic silver tunnel jutted up against her tough feet innefectually as always. _Agmara would absolutely die if she knew these didn't hurt at all… she gets so frustrated that her beatings bother me so little..._ the recent set of bruises all across her right side and torso still throbbed with the memory of her beating from three days past, this time she'd used a strange metallic staff ... and it had really hurt this time! _It had been worth it though… it is hidden away now…_ she smiled behind her hand as she shuffled down the corridor past the goblins into the area only she could work in. They nodded to her as she passed and the slightly bluish one, Snargath’s hands flew in rapid shapes. She nodded and just as quickly responded, she was a flawed creature, unable to hear anything at all, but she still had her uses and the foresight of Agmara keeping her alive soon paid her off well both in terms of coin and prestige.

7th year, Winter, Pandemic Silver Tunnel
The wind picked up in the small tunnel and the silver stood out starkly against the stone in her darkvision. She worked diligently filling the three boxes with the silver metal that evidently screamed in the winds, a screaming that she couldn’t hear at all. Pausing a moment and glancing behind to make sure no one had ventured down the small tunnel she hurried further down the corridor to work on widening the back of the crevase. She’d discovered a few scattered leaves from real plants she’d read about that only grew on the surface world. _This must reach up to the dayside… and it will be my freedom…_ She’d carefully hidden her budding wings from the drow, goblins, kobolds, xvart and others but knew that if she didn't get out soon it would be revealed.

8th year, Spring, The Crevase
Looking up the chute she gathered her meager belongings, stolen from wherever she could scavenge them. Planting the thick staff firmly into the side of the crevase she pulled herself up and onto the next rough edge she could perch on. _The beating was definitely worth it..._ she rubbed the stock of wood which had made it possible to scale the crevase. _I wonder why Agmara was so upset about this..._, pulling the staff up she felt the ring rub against her finger again _… feels strange …_ and her other hand fingered the odd locket strapped about her chest that filled the crevase with bright light. _I wonder who it was… what kind of creature were they…_ her mind wandered back to the small skeleton she had found lying at the bottom of the crevase a ways beneath where she lay resting on the outcrop. _I wish I could have brought some of Agmara’s books…_ she slept on the rough earth briefly.

8th year, Spring, Daylight
Her fingers grabbed the edge of the next ledge and she winced at the increasing light. The soil in her fingers was soft and there was… grass. She’d read a story with grass in it once… but this was different than what she’d imagined, laying next to the edge of the small crevase she’d finally climbed out of and feeling it on her back pressing against her wings. _It’s odd… I’ve barely slept at all in the past two days… and … well… hmmm… I haven’t gotten hungry at all…_ Gazing at the surface world in the moonlight was amazing to her. Everything was new and she took it all in as she stretched her wings in freedom.

8th year, Spring, Light Forest, Owlbear Lunch
She’d wanted to take shelter from the warmth and the cave had appeared ideal, briefly. That was until the large beaked bear thing decided it didn't want to share it's space... and that she'd make a great mid-day snack. Moving faster than she knew she could she was out of the cave in a heartbeat with the creature in pusuit. Leaping over fallen branches and twisting lithely through tangled branches all the while trying to hold onto her meager possessions she lifted herself into the air. Laughing at the stupd beast below her she found herself tangled and trapped in a net which suddenly surrounded her.

10th year, Winter, Deep Forest, Completion of the Way of the Bow
It was strange standing in the place of honor for the ceremony with her tall elven family surrounding her. There were still eyes which held lingering doubts but Grendle quickly passed over these. _They are my family and yet it's so hard to believe..._ Her mind wandered back to hanging in the net two years past, her grudging acceptance granted only by the intervention of Eranara, the Boughmaster of the Woodguard. She smiled, remembering how awkward she thought bows were and then how quickly and naturally she took to one of her own. The final part of her training had required a masters effort in crafting and she'd finally put that stock of _serren_ that she'd stolen before her escape years ago. She held the greatbow in her hands with a familiarity only the crafter could have, the wood felt smooth beneath her hands and reassured her as she stood before them all. Uera signed, _relax_, she did so... _this is my family... they taught me well... some still doubt me but I have proven myself_.

11th-15th year, Fall, The Plainlands - Light Forest - Black Mouth City
She'd worked and trained and time had passed quickly. She'd realized early on that the gift her village had given her was the most important thing she owned, it appeared to be a simple hat, a snug, beret style hat, but it was much more, it allowed her to travel with the appearance of anyone she wanted. Commonly disguised as a halfling she worked many jobs, caravan guard, village watch, city guard, hunter, trapper, guide and anything else to make coin... without harming another. Archery tournaments were her "bread and butter" and she travelled to every one she could always taking first place. She gained a reputation as an archer and would be pointed out at these events.

15th year, Winter, Bracken Woods - An Arm is Gained an Arm is Lost
She'd signed on with a curio trader that dealt in unusual magical items. Tanras Ocipin, an aged and shrewd gnome, liked to travel light and had heard about her skill with a bow and speed, in particular her ability to fly. Grendle could use the shockingly high amount of coin offered and took the job without a second thought. The trip went almost without event if a bit surreal as Grendle sped along with the floating dias Tanras sat on with his goods effortlessly floating behind her. Mere miles from their intended destination where they'd made camp the night before a juvenile bulette erupted from the ground, snapped off Grendles' arm and dove back into the earth making off with it. Grendle collapsed to the ground unconscious with the torn flesh of her shoulder pumping out what little life remained in her small body. Tanras gleefully clapped his small pudgy hands and dug about in a small gilded chest on his platform. He lifted out a gleaming arm and placed it where Grendles' arm had been but a few moments before and waited. Drawing out a bundle of papers and pen he began taking notes as he observed the arm shift, change, size itself for Grendle and meld seemlessly into her shoulder. Grendles' bleeding stopped, her breathing had become normal, and she was now partly living mithril!

15th year, Winter, Welcome to Porthaven
_Cursed gnome... strange arm..._ Grendle rubbed her gleaming arm as she looked up at the walls before her. _Porthaven... I've meant to travel there for a while... at least the job paid well and Tanras had news of an archery competition here_ Entering the town was a bit difficult and cost her most of her remaining coins but she did. 

*Personality*
Grendle is a serious young woman who has seen some major trials in her life. She understands the need for play and frivolity but feels that there is a time and place for it. She smiles easily and enjoys the company of children and has a borderline obsessive interest in books. She's got a small library of her own and always keeps her eyes peeled for a new volume to add in. She's fascinated by her mithril arm and fosters the nicknames given to her, "Silver-Arm", "Arm of Silver", and "Arm of Glory" around Porthaven. Evidently it has had a more positive social and political effect on the populance.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Gear]
Dark grey (almost black) extended silk hood (worn, head, ---gp/---wt)
Small mithril heart shaped amulet on a silver chain (Amulet of Health +2, worn, neck, 4000gp/-wt)
Complete right arm is composed of living mithral starting at the shoulder (Arm of Nyr, magical graft, 12500gp/-wt)
Dark purple dyed velvet vest with dark gray embroidery and pale gray stitching (Darkweave Vest of Resistance +1, worn, torso - over mithral shirt, 1100gp/0.5wt)
Silvery mithril bound soft gray leather open fingered gloves with small purple azure stones set across the knuckles which slightly overlap her bracers (Gloves of Dexterity +4, worn, hands/wrists, 16000gp/0.5wt)
Fine leather dull black soft high boots with dark purple trim (worn, feet, ---gp/---wt)

Ring of Sustenance (worn, right hand, index finger, 2500gp/-wt)
Ring of Feather Fall (worn, left hand, index finger, 2200gp/-wt)

Sleek pliant black, grey and dark purple snakeskin very snug armor worn beneath clothing (Nightscale Armor, worn, 1000gp/1.5wt)
Grendle's Gouger (worn, left shoulder, back, 11117gp/1.5wt)
Dark grey with a dark, almost black purlpe pattern, supple snakeskin quiver with thin matching double shoulder straps and a cross torso strap across the bottom of her ribcage (Quiver of Endless Arrows, worn, right shoulder, back, 900gp/1wt)

Lantern shaped silver locket with four double hinged flaps on it attached to a crossed black leather clasped thong (Everbright Silvered Lamp Locket, worn, upper chest, torso, 212gp/-wt)
Hewards Handy Haversack (worn, center of back, 2000gp/1wt)
• Arrows, Blunt (40) (carried, haversack, 0.33gp/-wt)
• Arrows, Pungent (40) (carried, haversack, 3.33gp/-wt)
• Arrows, Serpentstongue (40) (carried, haversack, 2gp/-wt)
• Arrows, Singing Hardwood (10 - hide/stay, 10 - retreat/run, 10 - advance/attack, 10 - help) (carried, haversack, 20gp/-wt)
• Arrow, Star (20) (carried, haversack, 10gp/-wt)
• Arrow, Swiftwing (40) (carried, haversack, 13.33gp/-wt)
• Tent (carried, haversack, 10gp/-wt)
• Winter Blanket (carried, haversack, 0.75gp/-wt)
• Flint and Steel (carried, haversack, 1gp/-wt)
• Bedroll (carried, haversack, 0.1gp/-wt)
• Waterskin (carried, haversack, 1gp/-wt)
• Block of Hearthfire (12) (carried, haversack, 10gp/-wt)
• Sunrod (10) (, 20gp/-wt)
• MW Tools - Bowyer (55gp)
• MW Tools - Disable Device (55gp)
• 129g, 1sp, 6cp

Total Weight Carried: 9.56 lbs.

Carrying Capacity: ???/???/???
[sblock=Gear Details]
Everbright Silvered Amulet (slotless)
• Sheds light (as the everbright lantern plus modded, CK), 60' cone of bright light and 120' cone of shadowy light or 60' radius of bright light and 120' radius of shadowy light depending on the clasps opened in the amulet. The light given off is white as opposed to the usual yellow (this has no rule effects).

Darkweave Vest of Resistance +1
• Darkweave grants a +1 circumstance bonus on Hide checks.
• +1 on all saves

Nightscale Armor
• Made from dark grey snakeskin with a dark blue and purple pattern which is alchemically treated through numerous processes it is very similar to leather armor. It is thinner, more supple, and very form fitting however. Many sorcerers and wizards favor this exotic armor.
• +2 Armor Class, +10 Max Dexterity Modifier, +5% Arcane Spell Failure, Don in 10 rounds (5 hastily), 1000gp, 3 lbs. for a medium sized suit (1.5 lbs for small and 6 lbs for large)
• This thin supple armor works as though it also had Forestwarden Shrouds applied to it naturally (negates the modifiers for Move Silently and Tumble checks when moving through undergrowth and heavy undergrowth (DMG 87))

Quiver of Endless Arrows
• Unlimited masterwork arrows.

Grendle's Gouger
An intricately crafted dead black composite greatbow with inlaid mithril sweeping lines.
• Composite Greatbow(small) (+67gp, 1d8,20/x3,130',3 lbs.)
• Mighty +3 (+200gp) - crafted
• Serren Wood (+4000gp) - As an extraordinary ability adds the ghost touch ability to all arrows fired from it (i.e. it is not a magical enhancement)
• Masterwork (+100gp) - crafted
Signature Weapon Abilities (total modifiers +7):
• Signature Trait: Shadowy (no associated cost) - Weapon is dead black and appears to absorb the light which hits it.
• +1 Enchanted (+1 modifier) - +1 to hit and damage
• Exit Wound [Complete Warrior] (+2 modifier) - Weapons with the exit wound ability propel their ammunition entirely through living targets they hit. This effect deals an extra 1d6 points of damage. The projectile continues in a straight line beyond the original target. Targets in that path are attacked using the same attack roll as the original target; these additional targets gain a +4 bonus to their AC for each previous target in the path. When an exit wound projectile hits an object which it doesn't destroy (i.e. if it deals enough damage to destroy the object), it stops otherwise it continues and the object counts as a target struck successfully (i.e. the next target in it's path has a +4 bonus to it's AC).
• Paralyzing [BoED] (+2 modifier) On a hit, opponent is Held (WillNeg DC17). The opponent gets a new save each round & the effect automatically ends after 10 rounds.
• Merciful [DMG] (+1 modifier) - On command the weapon deals +1d6 damage and all damage dealt is subdual.

[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Integrated Backgrounds]
Irthos + (cohort) + ???
Irthos: It was at this precise instant that a noise came echoing down the tunnels, the sound of metal scraping against metal. Irthos leapt to his feet, silently commanding his horde to hide temslves within the walls and follow him. He padded softly down the tunnel, listening intently. There were… voices... but he had taken care of all of them... hadn't he?

He advanced cautiously. A light booming voice called out, “Sorry Grendle... yeah... okay. It’s not right down here. Be careful." After a long pause, "Es whatever killed all these goblins might still be here ... a threat... and look at these bodies. There’s not a scratch on them. What could do that?” a reply this time... "I don't know mother." Another brief pause and then the same voice yet again, "What do you mean there's one of your kind left up ahead? Alone? Really... well..." Irthos’s eyes widened in surprise- he had made no noise at all... and seen no one. These were different foes than his fallen enemies about him, perhaps he could turn this around to be useful. He decided to do this the easy way. Besides, his minions were still in the walls- there wasn’t much they could do to him if they were to try anything.
So he straightened up, and walked right through the tunnel and straight towards them without attempting to conceal himself at all.

That happened to be one of the best decisions he had ever made in his life. The group turned out to be a team of adventurers, who, coincidently, weren't travelling with a priest. Irthos played himself off as the lone survivor of some horrible incident, and, partially because of his skill with divine magic, they allowed him to join their little band, on the condition that he allow them to loot the bodies of the fallen goblins, they were evidently looking for something in particular in fact. One of them was oddly specific about it, the one called Grendle, and seemed to know directly where she was going.

Time and time again he proved his worth to them, landing the final blow on some horrible mastermind, or resurrecting them after they had fallen in battle. He gradually grew accustomed to them, and they took him in, uncaring of his blue skin or his orange eyes he thought. It was during this time that he learned the truth about Grendle, the fact that she was a zvart as well, and that was why they had accepted him so readily. Grendle had kept the fact hidden until both she and Mem had truly come to know more about Irthos. Realizing that he had little to worry about in regards to being accepted he in turn explained his unusual connection to the spirit world, and yet, they did not persecute him for it. Had either of them been very religious perhaps they would have responded differently but they in fact praised him for it and he began to use such abilities in battle without concern when they were in need of help. They out-right defended him when they came to towns, where normally the innkeepers took a little convincing to let a goblin into their taverns. He was one of them now, a part of the team… he was an adventurer.

--------------------------
In extreme brevity:
Iejir, Irthos's cohort, was similarily exiled for his odd abilities (Blood Magic, in his case), and he returned for revenge as well. Upon finding his job already done, he set off trying to find the one who had done it, and, after a long time searching, found Irthos. Each was quite shocked at seeing a member of thier own race after so long, and, at length, became friends and began travelling together.


I'm not sure how that would be integrated into the adaptation... of course, Iejir could meet up with the group after Irthos meets Grendle and Mem (and Endeca, I assume)

==========================================
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 5, 2006)

[Sblock=Endeca Spellweaver]Endeca Spellweaver
10 Wizard (55300 xp)
Arctic Elf female
Chaotic Good
Worships Olidamarra (Gotta go with the god of Chaos, sorry ))
4’2”
71 lbs

Str 6 -2
Dex 12 +1
Con 14 +2
Int 20 +5 (spent both stat points on Int)
Wis 10 +0
Cha 14 +2

Combat Block

H.P. 42

Base Attack Bonus: +5
Initiative: +1
Armor Class: 13 (+1 dex, +2 deflection)

Fortitude +5 (+9 vs Cold, +2 Con, +3 base)
Reflex +2 (+1 Dex, -2 Trait, +3 base)
Will +7 (+7 base, +9 vs. Enchantments)

Arctic Elf racial traits
Medium
Base Speed: 30 feet
Cold Endurance (+4 Fortitude vs. Cold)
+2 on Craft (Tailoring) checks
+2 Listen, Spot
+2 to saving throws vs. Enchantments 
Immune to magic sleep
Low-light vision
+2 to Survival checks made in arctic environments or blizzard conditions
Elf weapon proficiencies
Favored Class: Wizard

Class Features
Find Familiar: 
Snuggles, Intellect Devourer familiar
Small Abberation (psionic) (Snuggles has lost the Evil subtype)
42 H.P. Snuggles uses his base hit die
Initiative: +5, Speed 40'
A.C. 21, Touch 16, Flat-footed 16
Base attack/Grapple: +4/+1
Attack: Claw +6 melee, 1d3+1
Full Attack: 4 Claws +6 melee, 1d3+1
Special Attacks: Body Thief, Psi-like abilities
Special Qualities: Immune to fire, Damage Reduction 10/adamantine, Blindsight 60', Power Resistance 23, Resistance to Electricity 15, Vulnerable to Protection from Evil
Saving Throws: Fortitude +4, Reflex +7, Will +6
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 21, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 14
Skills: Bluff +15, Concentration +11 (+15 when manifesting defensively), Hide +14, Listen +14, Move Silently +16
Feats: Combat Manifestation, Toughness, Up the Walls, Wild Talent
Alignment: Chaotic Nuetral. Endeca has been teaching Snuggles how to be good.

Psi-Like abilities: At Will - Cloud Mind, Compression, Detect Psionics, Ego Whip (2d4, DC 16), Empty Mind, Id Insinuation. 3/day - Body Adjustment (2d12), Intellectual Fortress, Painful Strike. Manifester Level 7th

Spells: Endeca casts spells as a tenth-level Wizard


Skills
Knowledge (Arcana): +20 (13 ranks, +5 Intelligence, +2 Feat)
Speak Language (including bonus languages from Intelligence and starting languages) Common, Elven, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Auran, Ignan, Aquan, Undercommon, Infernal, Celestial, Draconic, Abyssal, Dwarven, Gnomish, Halfling, Gnoll, Goblin, Giant, Drow
Concentration: +15 (13 ranks, +2 Constitution)
Craft (Tailoring): +22 (13 ranks, +5 Intelligence, +2 Racial, +2 Tools)
Knowledge (the Planes): +18 (13 ranks, +5 Intelligence)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +18 (13 ranks, +5 Intelligence)

Feats
Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus feat)
Collegiate Wizard
Pack Rat (Trait. People with Pack Rat calculate their carrying capacity as if they had 5 more points of Strength than they really did, but receive a -2 penalty on Reflex saves due to all their junk).
Improved Familiar
Sculpt Spell (Wizard bonus feat)
Spell Focus (conjuration)
Augument Summoning
Craft Wonderous Item (Wizard bonus feat)

Spells Known (6+Intelligence modifier at first level, an additional 4 at each additional level, plus all 0)

1st level spells: Magic Missle, Alarm, Mage Armor, Animate Rope, Charm Person, Tenser’s Floating Disk, Summon Monster 1, Silent Image, Burning Hands, Jump, Expeditious Retreat, Color Spray, Grease, Endure Elements

2nd Level spells: Invisiblity, Melf's Acid Arrow, Summon Monster 2, Web, Detect thoughts, Continual Flame, Endeca's Chaos Warp

3rd Level spells: Dispel Magic, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Tongues, Rage, Displacement, Blink, Haste

4th Level spells: Stoneskin, Summon Monster 4, Evard's Black Tentacles, Fire Shield, Ice Storm, Shout, Phantasmal Killer, Animate Dead

5th Level Spells: Summon Monster 5, Stone Wall, Teleport, Feeblemind, Cone of Cold, Permanency, Baleful Polymorph, Transmute Rock to Mud


Spells Memorized

0-level: Prestidigitation(x3), Mending, Message*, Resistance

1st level: Magic Missle(x3)*, Animate Rope*, Summon Monster 1

2nd Level: Invisibility, Endeca's Chaos Warp(x2), Continual Flame, Detect Thoughts

3rd Level: _Sculpted_ Fireball (40' Cone)*, _Sculpted_ Lightning Bolt (20' Ball)*, Blink, Rage

4th Level: Stoneskin*, Summon Monster 4*, Shout*, Animate Dead

5th Level: Summon Monster 5(x2)*, Feeblemind

* = One copy of the spell used. ** would be two, and so forth.

Save DC’s

0 – 15
1 – 16
2 - 17
3 - 18
4 - 19
5 - 20

Equipment
Carrying Capacity: 38 lbs Light, 39-76 Medium, 77-115 heavy

Outfit (see picture, self-made, free, doesn’t count against carrying capacity) 
10 Flasks of Alchemist’s Fire (200 G.P.)
5 Days Trail Rations (1 G.P)
Bedroll (1 S.P.)
Silver Holy Symbol (25 G.P.)
500 feet of Silk Rope (100 G.P.)
Masterwork Artisan’s Tools (Tailoring) (55 G.P.)
Spellbook (Waterproof, x3,) (450 G.P.)
Pen and Ink (8 G.P., 1 S.P.)
Ring of Protection +2 (8000 G.P)
Ring of the Ram (50 Charges) (8600 G.P)
Rod of Wonder (12000 G.P.)
Boots of the Winterlands (2500 G.P.)
Deck of Illusions (8100 G.P.)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2000 G.P.)
Hat of Disguise (1800 G.P.)
4635 Gold, 2 Silver



Junk (She carries them, but they have no use)

4 Keys, 1 Tack, Mummified Chicken Wing, Broken Arrow, Dagger Hilt, Copper Ring, Broken Pen, Mint Leaf, Orc Ear (preserved), Halfling Fingerbone, Shed Snake Skin, Half-pound Stone, String (holding it all together). (25 G.P. for the lot)

Total Weight: 71 Lbs

Current Description
Endeca is an easygoing lass with a knack for getting others to like her. Her goodnatured charm is infectious and is only aided by her frequent magical mishaps. She has bright pink hair, which she hates absolutely and hides badly under a hood. Her emerald eyes are flecked with gold and she’s almost always smiling. Endeca is a passionate genius, but doesn’t often think things through; the first solution she comes upon, she goes with, usually at the expense of her dignity. Her outfit is self-made from scraps of clothing and is a source of great pride to her, though it’s often hard to see it under all the junk she carries. Endeca is short, barely over four feet, with a light, slender frame that shows how frail she is. 

Endeca is very trusting, willing to spill her life story to anyone who asks. She doesn’t keep secrets. Endeca is chaotic not because she dislikes order, but because she is entirely too whimsical. She’ll do just about anything on a whim if she thinks no one will get hurt, regardless of other consequences to herself or others, and this puts her at odds with the law. She has an extreme dislike for those who would dominate others for personal gain, but would prefer to show them the error of their ways rather than just blast them. That said, she truly enjoys combat, and will blast away with wild abandon.

Background
Endeca grew up in a frozen community. Early on, she showed a talent for magic and was immediately sent south to the warmer areas to study it. However, she could never focus. Despite being a prodigy, despite being one of the most brilliant people the instructors had ever seen, her grades stayed low and her parents grew frustrated. Finally, in a bid to show others that she was, in fact, worth the bother, she unleashed a great spell that she'd spent months and months designing. The results weren't pretty.

Endeca fled the college, believing the instructors would take her magic away, and signed on with an adventuring party. She spent several years with them, and perfected her grand spell. However, in an unfortunate encounter with a very angry lich, the rest of them died. Endeca spent six more years in the lich's dungeon as his experiment. She barely escaped. Somehow, she managed to retain most of her sanity.

During her escape, Endeca encountered a small Intellect Devourer, nearly dead. Moved by the thing's desperate struggle to live, she saved it and made it her familiar. She's been teaching Snuggles, as she named it, how to be good. 

Endeca eventually made it back to the city where she attended college. When this begins, she's hiding out there, still believing herself wanted.


*Endeca’s Chaos Warp*
2nd level Sorcerer/Wizard Spell (Universal)
Casting Time: One Standard Action
Area: Variable
Duration: Variable
Saving Throw: Special
Spell Resistance: Yes

Through means of this spell, the mage opens up a gate to the Weave (like they do when they cast any spell), and then lets the magic run out of control. This produces an effect identical to using a Rod of Wonder. A Wild mage can use her Student of Chaos ability in conjunction with this spell.[/sblock]

By the way, how are we working her Deck of Illusions? Do you have a deck on your end that you draw from?


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 5, 2006)

we-el...... I guess all that remains is to have tiluvias and ink's chars posted and then we can move on. In the mean time, feel free to post what you are doing.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 5, 2006)

[sblock=Irthos Malsvik]





[sblock=Character Overview and Active Effects]

Current Experience: 49,176 [sblock=Experience Expenditures]
*The above (and following) assumes that (at least for the previous parts of Irthos’s life) the rules for attaining experience follow the rules presented on pages 37 and 38 of the DMG. Specifically, that lower level characters receive more experience points for the same encounter than equal level characters- and thus, a character who suffers from level loss (or a sudden drop in ECL) will eventually catch up in level to his fellow party members.*

55,000 initial experience (ECL 11), characters start at ECL 10

-5,000 xp was spent at level 6 (ECL 4) to reduce Irthos’s Level Adjustment by 1, which reduces to 500 net xp loss by ECL 11.
-8,000 xp was spent at level 9 (ECL 7) to reduce Irthos’s Level Adjustment by an additional 1, bringing his LA down to 0. This resulted in 2640 net xp loss by ECL 11.
-9,500 xp was spent at level 11 (ECL 9) in order to apply the Spell-Stitched template to Irthos. This resulted in 5,320 net xp loss by ECL 11.
-454 xp in Crafting Expenses (see equipment)
-150 xp was spent at level 9 (ECL 7) on a Psychic Reformation power, which resulted in a net xp loss of 50 by ECL 11.

Totals: 55,000 –5,320 (Spell-Stitching) –50 (Psychic Reformation) –454 (Crafting) = 49,176 Current Experience
[/sblock]

Hit Points: 179
Armor Class: 30
Initiative: +12
BAB: +8/+3
Speed: 40 feet
Saves: +10, +13, +25

*Continuous Magical Effects:*
Protection From Evil (From Aesthyr’s Magic Circle effect)
Permanent Telepathic Bond with Iejir
Disguise self at will (Hat of Disguise)
Continual Spider Climbing (Boots of Spider-Climbing)
Can determine whether or not something is Undead, Living, or neither by looking in its direction (Spectacles of Lifesight)

*Racial Abilities of Note:*
DR 15/Magic, 5/Magic and Silver
SR 22
Immune to Cold, Electricity, and Polymorph effects
Immune to Turning
Darkvision 60 feet, Low-Light Vision
Fear, to all within 15’ radius if they have 5 HD or less (DC 21)

*Undead Traits:* Immue to Mind-Affecting effects; Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects; not subject to critical hits, non-lethal damage, ability drain, energy drain, damage to physical ability scores, fatigue, and exhaustion; Healed by Negative Energy/Harmed by Positive Energy; Immune to any effects that require a fortitude save (unless it also affects objects); Use Cha mod for Concentration checks; Not at risk from massive damage, immediately destroyed at 0 hp; not affected by Raise Dead or Reincarnate spells or abilities; Do not eat, breath, or sleep.

*Spell Like Abilities:*
Xvart: Speak with Animals (Rats/Bats/Dire Rats/Dire Bats only) 1/day
Death Knight: Fireball, 1/day (DC 20)
Spell-Stitched: Negative Energy Ray 4/day (DC 18), Command Undead 2/day (DC 19), Spectral Hand 1/day, Scorching Ray 1/day (DC 19), Animate Undead 2/day, Enervation 2/day, Teleport 2/day (DC 23), Acid Fog 1/day

[/sblock][sblock=Basic Statistics]
Alignment: True Neutral
Gender: Male
Race: Death Knight (Spell-Stitched) Xvart
Class: Ninja 1/Ex- (Cloistered) Cleric (Divine Magician) 1/Wizard (Conjurer) 1/Master of Shrouds 8/Ur-Priest 1 (ECL 10)

Strength: 16 (Base) –2 (Racial) +4 (DK Template) +4 (Enhancement) = 22 
Dexterity: 19 (Base) +2 (Racial) +1 (Levels) +4 (Enhancement) = 26 
Constitution: - (Initially 13 Base)
Intelligence: 20 (Base) = 20 
Wisdom: 20 (Base) +2 (Levels) +2 (DK Template) +6 (Periapt) = 30 
Charisma: 20 (Base) +2 (DK Template) +2 (Shirt) = 24 [+7]
Stat rolls are for Robert Jones, applied to this character (approved by cog_and_taz)
Stats (6d4=13, 6d4=19, 6d4=20, 6d4=20, 6d4=16, 6d4=20)


Hit Points: 12 + 11d12 + 96 (179 Hit Points)
Armor Class: 10 +7 (Natural) +3 (armor) +1 (Shield) +8 (Dex) +1 (Size) = 30 (19 Touch, 22 Flat-Footed)
Initiative: +8 (Dex) +4 (Racial) = +12
Base Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Speed: [30 (Base) +10 (Racial)] = 40 feet
Fortitude: +2 (Cleric) +2 (Master of Shrouds) +2 (Ur-Priest) +2 (Profane) +2 (Traits) = +10
Reflex: +2 (Ninja) +2 (Master of Shrouds) +8 (Dex) +2 (Profane) –1 (Trait) = +13
Will: +2 (Ninja) +2 (Cleric) +2 (Conjurer) +6 (Master of Shrouds) +2 (Ur-Priest) +10 (Wis) +2 (Profane) –1 (Trait) = +25

Attacks:
Touch Attack: +8 (BAB) +8 (Dex) +1 (Size) = +17 (1d8+7 Negative Energy Damage, Will Half) (1 Con Damage, Will Neg)
Masterwork Composite Shortbow [+6]: +8 (BAB) +8 (Dex) +1 (Mw) +1 (Size) = +18 (1d4+6, 20 x3)
Short-sword: +8 (BAB) +6 (Str) +1 (Size) = +15 (1d4+6, 19-20 x2)

Carrying Capacity:
Load: 

Known Languages: Goblin, Common, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Halfling, Draconic
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]
Bluff: 15 (Ranks) +7 (Cha) = +22
Concentration: 15 (Ranks) +7 (Cha) = +22
Diplomacy: 15 (Ranks) +7 (Cha) +2 (Bluff Synergy) +2 (Sense Motive Synergy) = +26
Hide: 4 (Ranks) +8 (Dex) +2 (Mw Tools) +5 (Breeches) +4 (Size) = +23
Knowledge (Arcana): 5 (Ranks) +5 (Int) = +10
Knowledge (Religion): 15 (Ranks) +5 (Int) = +20
Knowledge (The Planes): 5 (Ranks) +5 (Int) = +10
Listen: 4 (Ranks) +10 (Wis) = +14
Move Silently: 15 (Ranks) +8 (Dex) +2 (Racial) +2 (Mw Tools) +5 (Breeches) = +32
Ride: 0 (Ranks) +8 (Dex) +2 (Mw Tools) = +10
Sense Motive: 5 (Ranks) +10 (Wis) = +15
Spell-Craft: 9 (Ranks) +5 (Int) +2 (Knowledge: Arcana Synergy) = +16
Spot: 4 (Ranks) +10 (Wis) = +15

[/sblock][sblock=Feats]
Traits: Passionate, Hardy (+2 on Fort Saves, -1 on will saves and ref saves)

1st Level: Iron Will
Bonus (Flaw: Weak Will): Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Bonus (Flaw: Vulnerable): Spell Focus (Evil)
Bonus (Ninja): Mother Cyst
Bonus (Domain: Domination): Spell Focus (Enchantment)
Bonus (Conjurer): Augmented Summoning
3rd Level: Practiced Spell-Caster
Bonus (Master of Shrouds): Extra Turning
6th Level: Undead Leadership
9th Level: Leadership
12th Level: Extra Followers

Note: Originally, Irthos had Craft Wondrous Item as his 3rd Level feat. At level 9, Irthos paid a manifester to cast Psychic Reformation on him, which was used to replace Craft Wondrous Item with Practiced Spell-Caster.

[/sblock][sblock=Leadership, Undead Leadership, and Minions]
Leadership Score: 12 (Levels) +7 (Cha) +2 (Great Renown: The Companionship) +2 (Stronghold: The Citadel) +1 (Special Power: Undead Summoning) +1 (Extra Followers) = 25

Cohort: Iejir Arcaniss

Notable Followers:
6th: 4 Shadows
5th: 4 Lesser Shadows
4th: 8 Least Shadows
3rd: George the Master Artisan

Undead Leadership Score: 12 (Levels) +7 (Cha) +2 (Stronghold) +1 (Special Power: Undead Summoning) +1 (Extra Followers) +2 (Undead Leadership) = 27

Undead Cohort: Eldest

Notable Followers:
6th: 4 Shadows
5th: 4 Lesser Shadows
4th: 8 Least Shadows

Minions: The Death Knight Template grants 2x HD in Undead Minions, as well as a mount (often a Nightmare) of 1/2 the Death Knight’s HD.

Minions: Irlym and Virlym

Mount: Nightmare

[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Light, Medium, Heavy armor, shields (but not tower shields), All simple weapons, the hand cross-bow, kama, kukri, nunchaku, sai, short-bow, short-sword, shuriken, and siangham.

Order of Levels Taken:
1st: Ninja 1
2nd: Cleric 1
3rd: Conjurer 1
4th: Master of Shrouds 1
5th: Master of Shrouds 2
6th: Ur-Priest 1
7th: Master of Shrouds 3
8th: Master of Shrouds 4
9th: Master of Shrouds 5
10th: Master of Shrouds 6
11th: Master of Shrouds 7
12th: Master of Shrouds 8

[sblock=Ninja]
AC Bonus: As monk, doesn’t stack with monk.

Ki Power: Ki points equal to 1/2 class level + Wis bonus. As long as ki pool isn’t empty, ninja gets a +2 bonus on will saves. Ki points cannot be spent while wearing armor or encumbered.

Sudden Strike +1d6: As sneak attack, except doesn’t apply when flanking and can’t be used when striking for non-lethal damage.
NOTE: Sudden Strike ability traded for Bonus Feat (approved by Cog)

Trapfinding: As rogue ability

[/sblock][sblock=Cleric]
Irthos has Domination and Tyranny as his domains. He has sacrificed the Knowledge Domain granted by the Cloistered Cleric Variant for the Divine Magician Alternate Class Feature.

Aura (Ex): A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details). Clerics who don’t worship a specific deity but choose the Chaotic, Evil, Good, or Lawful domain have a similarly powerful aura of the corresponding alignment.
Spells: A cleric casts divine spells, which are drawn from the cleric spell list. However, his alignment may restrict him from casting certain spells opposed to his moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells, below. A cleric must choose and prepare his spells in advance (see below).
To prepare or cast a spell, a cleric must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a cleric’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the cleric’s Wisdom modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a cleric can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Cleric. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Wisdom score. A cleric also gets one domain spell of each spell level he can cast, starting at 1st level. When a cleric prepares a spell in a domain spell slot, it must come from one of his two domains (see Deities, Domains, and Domain Spells, below).
Clerics meditate or pray for their spells. Each cleric must choose a time at which he must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain his daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells. A cleric may prepare and cast any spell on the cleric spell list, provided that he can cast spells of that level, but he must choose which spells to prepare during his daily meditation.
Deity, Domains, and Domain Spells: A cleric’s deity influences his alignment, what magic he can perform, his values, and how others see him. A cleric chooses two domains from among those belonging to his deity. A cleric can select an alignment domain (Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law) only if his alignment matches that domain.
If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, he still selects two domains to represent his spiritual inclinations and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.
Each domain gives the cleric access to a domain spell at each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up, as well as a granted power. The cleric gets the granted powers of both the domains selected.
With access to two domain spells at a given spell level, a cleric prepares one or the other each day in his domain spell slot. If a domain spell is not on the cleric spell list, a cleric can prepare it only in his domain spell slot.
Spontaneous Casting: A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that the cleric did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can “lose” any prepared spell that is not a domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with “cure” in its name). 
An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric of an evil deity), can’t convert prepared spells to cure spells but can convert them to inflict spells (an inflict spell is one with “inflict” in its name).
A cleric who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can convert spells to either cure spells or inflict spells (player’s choice). Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed. This choice also determines whether the cleric turns or commands undead (see below).
Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells: A cleric can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to his own or his deity’s (if he has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions.
Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su): Any cleric, regardless of alignment, has the power to affect undead creatures by channeling the power of his faith through his holy (or unholy) symbol (see Turn or Rebuke Undead).
A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) can turn or destroy undead creatures. An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships an evil deity) instead rebukes or commands such creatures. A neutral cleric of a neutral deity must choose whether his turning ability functions as that of a good cleric or an evil cleric. Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric can cast spontaneous cure or inflict spells (see above).
A cleric may attempt to turn undead a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier. A cleric with 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion) gets a +2 bonus on turning checks against undead.
Bonus Languages: A cleric’s bonus language options include Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal (the languages of good, chaotic evil, and lawful evil outsiders, respectively). These choices are in addition to the bonus languages available to the character because of his race.
[/sblock][sblock=Conjurer (Wizard)]
Spells: A wizard casts arcane spells which are drawn from the sorcerer/ wizard spell list. A wizard must choose and prepare her spells ahead of time (see below).
To learn, prepare, or cast a spell, the wizard must have an Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a wizard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the wizard’s Intelligence modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a wizard can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Wizard. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Intelligence score.
Unlike a bard or sorcerer, a wizard may know any number of spells. She must choose and prepare her spells ahead of time by getting a good night’s sleep and spending 1 hour studying her spellbook. While studying, the wizard decides which spells to prepare.
Bonus Languages: A wizard may substitute Draconic for one of the bonus languages available to the character because of her race.
Familiar: A wizard can obtain a familiar in exactly the same manner as a sorcerer can. See the sorcerer description and the information on Familiars below for details.
Scribe Scroll: At 1st level, a wizard gains Scribe Scroll as a bonus feat. 
Bonus Feats: At 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th level, a wizard gains a bonus feat. At each such opportunity, she can choose a metamagic feat, an item creation feat, or Spell Mastery. The wizard must still meet all prerequisites for a bonus feat, including caster level minimums.
These bonus feats are in addition to the feat that a character of any class gets from advancing levels. The wizard is not limited to the categories of item creation feats, metamagic feats, or Spell Mastery when choosing these feats.
Spellbooks: A wizard must study her spellbook each day to prepare her spells. She cannot prepare any spell not recorded in her spellbook, except for read magic, which all wizards can prepare from memory.
A wizard begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level wizard spells (except those from her prohibited school or schools, if any; see School Specialization, below) plus three 1st-level spells of your choice. For each point of Intelligence bonus the wizard has, the spellbook holds one additional 1st-level spell of your choice. At each new wizard level, she gains two new spells of any spell level or levels that she can cast (based on her new wizard level) for her spellbook. At any time, a wizard can also add spells found in other wizards’ spellbooks to her own.

[sblock=Conjurer Variant Special Abilities]
Rapid Summoning (Ex)

Any time a conjurer using this variant casts a summon monster spell, its casting time is 1 standard action rather than 1 full round. (Creatures so summoned can only take a standard action in the round they are summoned.) Conjurers using this variant gain the normal benefits from enhancing a summon monster spell with the Quicken Spell feat.

A conjurer using this variant permanently gives up the ability to obtain a familiar.

Enhanced Summoning (Ex)

 At 1st level, a conjurer using this variant gains the Augmented Summoning feat for free instead of the Scribe Scroll feat.

 At 5th level, the conjurer's summoned creatures become particularly tough to dispel. Add 2 to the DC of any caster level check made to dispel the conjurer's summoned creatures. At 15th level, this addition to the DC increases to 4.

 At 10th level, the conjurer's summoned creatures gain an additional +2 bonus to Strength and Constitution. At 20th level, these bonuses increase to +4. These bonuses stack with those granted by the Augmented Summoning feat.

 A conjurer using this variant does not gain bonus feats for advancing as a wizard.

Spontaneous Summoning (Ex)

 Conjurers using this variant can "lose" a prepared spell to cast any summon monster spell of a lower level. For example, a conjurer who has prepared greater invisibility (a 4th-level spell) may lose that spell to cast summon monster I, summon monster II, or summon monster III.

 A conjurer using this variant does not gain additional spells per day for being a specialist wizard.
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Master of Shrouds]
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Masters of shrouds gain no proficiency with any weapons, armor, or shields.

Spells per Day/Spells Known: Beginning at 2nd level, a master of shrouds gains new spells per day (and spells known, if applicable) as if she had also gained a level in a divine spellcasting class to which she belonged before adding the prestige class level. She does not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained (metamagic or item creation feats and so on; but see Rebuke Undead, below). If she had more than one divine spellcasting class before becoming a master of shrouds, she must decide to which class to add each level for the purpose of determining spells per day and spells known.

Extra Rebuking (Ex): A master of shrouds may use her rebuke undead ability four additional times per day.

Rebuke Undead (Su): Master of shrouds class levels stack with levels of all other classes that grant the ability to rebuke undead for the purpose of determining the character's effective cleric level for rebuking. See Turn or Rebuke Undead, page 159 of the Player's Handbook. For example, a 7th-level cleric/5th-level master of shrouds rebukes undead as a 12th-level cleric.

Summon Undead (Sp): At 2nd level and higher, a master of shrouds can summon one or more incorporeal undead creatures a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier (minimum 1). This ability is otherwise identical to the summon monster spells, except that a master of shrouds adds her Charisma modifier (if positive) to the duration of the effect.

At 2nd level, a master of shrouds can summon a single shadow. At 4th level, she can summon one wraith or two shadows. At 6th level, she can summon one spectre, two wraiths, or four shadows. At 8th level, she can summon one greater shadow, two spectres, four wraiths, or four shadows. At 10th level, she can summon one dread wraith, two greater shadows, four spectres, four wraiths, or four shadows.

Improved Summoning (Ex): Beginning at 5th level, a master of shrouds summons more powerful undead creatures than normal. Whenever she casts a summon undead spell or when she uses her summon undead class ability, the summoned creature gains a +2 enhancement bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.
[/sblock][sblock=Ur-Priest]
Spells per Day: An ur-priest gains the ability to cast a number of divine spells. To cast a spell, an ur-priest must have a wisdom score of at least 10 + the spell’s level, so an ur-priest with a wisdom of 10 or lower cannot cast these spells. Ur-priest bonus spells are based on wisdom, and saving throws against these spells have a DC of 10 + spell level + Wisdom Modifier.
The ur-priest spell list is identical to the cleric spell list. An ur-priest has access to any spell on the list and prepares those spells as a cleric, except that he does not pray for spells, he just takes them. An ur-priest casts spells as a cleric does, except that unlike a cleric, he does not have the ability to spontaneously cast cure or inflict spells, nor does he have domain spells or associated domain granted powers. He does not have restrictions on spells with alignments. To determine the caster level of an ur-priest, add the character’s ur-priest levels to one-half of his levels in other spell casting classes. Any levels gained in the cleric class by an ex-cleric don’t count.

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Spells]
Notes:
Irthos has Spell Focus: Evil and Spell Focus: Enchantment
All Compulsion spells cast by Irthos are at +1 DC

All Planar Ally Spells from the Cleric List are instead replace by Planar Binding spells.

Divine Magician Extra Spells Known:
1st: True Strike
2nd: Command Undead
3rd: Nondetection
4th: Enervation
5th: Magic Jar
6th: Revive Undead 
7th: Awaken Undead
8th: Mindblank
9th: Wail of the Banshee

Irthos casts Arcane Spells as a 1st Level Conjurer (Caster Level 1)
Base Save DC: 15 + Spell Level
Spells Per Day: 3 0 Level, 2 1st Level
Typical Spells Prepared:
0 Level: Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
1st Level: Mage Armor, Mage Armor

Irthos casts Divine Spells as a 7th Level Ur-Priest (Caster Level 12: 7 + 1 + 4)
Base Save DC: 20 + Spell Level
Spells Per Day: 6 0 Level, 7 1st Level, 6 2nd Level, 5 3rd Level, 5 4th Level, 4 5th Level, 3 6th Level, 1 7th Level
Typical Spells Prepared:
-0 Level: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Resistance
-1st Level: Heartache (BoVD), Heartache (BoVD), Sorrow (BoVD), Lesser Vigor (BoVD), Divine Favor, Sanctuary, Sanctuary
-2nd Level: Darkbolt (BoVD), Necrotic Cyst, Necrotic Cyst, Hold Person, Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds
-3rd Level: Wrack (CD), Wrack (CD), Briar Web (CD), Dispel Magic, Meld Into Stone
-4th Level: Enervation, Restoration, Freedom of Movement, Dominate Person, Dominate Person
-5th Level: Flame Strike, Slay Living, Plane Shift, Dragon Breath
-6th Level: Vigorous Circle, Heal, Geas/Quest
-7th Level: Necrotic Tumor

[/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]
Xvart:
+2 Dex, -2 Str, -2 Con
Small Humanoid (Xvart)
30 foot movement
Darkvision 60 feet
+2 racial bonus on Move Silently checks
Speak with Animals (rats and bats only) 1/day, works with Dire rats/bats as well.
Favored Class; Fighter
Level Adjustment: -2

[sblock=Death Knight]
Death Knight:
Type changes to Undead
Str +4, Con -, Wis +2, Cha +2
Has d12 HD
Natural Armor bonus +5
DR 15/Magic
SR 20 + 1/level above 10th (22)
Gains Touch Attack, deals 1d8+Cha mod negative energy damage (Will Save for half) plus 1 point of Con damage (Will Negates); Charisma Based DC
Fireball, 1/day. Half of Damage is considered Divine damage. Charisma Based DC 
Fear, to all within 15’ radius if they have 5 HD or less. Charisma Based DC
2x HD in Undead Followers, attracted from the surrounding area.
Summon a mount with 1/2 Death Knights HD (often a Nightmare). If it is slain, must wait 1 year and 1 day for a replacement.
Immune to Cold, Electricity, and Polymorph
Immune to Turning

Specialized Creator: Dread Necromancer 8/Wizard (Necromancer) 1 with Corpsecrafter, Nimble Bones, and Hardened Flesh feats with area under effects of a Desecrate Spell with Alter.

-Dread Necromancer 8 grants +2 Hit Points per Hit Die; +4 Str, +4 Dex (enhancement)
-Necromancer 1 grants +2 Hit Points per Hit Die; +4 Str, +4 Dex (enhancement)
-Corpsecrafter grants +2 Hit Points per Hit Die, +4 Str (enhancement)
-Desecrate Spell grants +2 Hit Points per Hit Die

Cost: 3,000 gp (Approved by Cog)

Note: Enhancement bonuses do not stack.
[/sblock][sblock=Spell-Stitched Template]
Spell-Like Abilities: 2 1st Level (4); 2 2nd Level (4); Two 3rd Level (2); Two 4th Level (2); Two 5th Level (2); 1 6th Level (1)
SLAs:
1: Negative Energy Ray (4)
2: Command Undead (2), Spectral Hand (1), Scorching Ray (1)
3: Animate Undead (2)
4: Enervation (2)
5: Teleport (1), Symbol of Pain (1)
6: Revive Undead (1)
Damage Reduction 5/Magic and Silver
Spell Resistance 17 (10 + Cha Mod)
Turn Resistance +2
+2 Profane Bonus on all Saving Throws

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
10th Level grants 49,000 gp available.

Services:
Psychic Reformation (7 x 40 = 280 base gp cost, + 750 for xp component = 1050 gp)
Specialized Creator (Death Knight) (3,000 gp)
Spell-Stitching (Self-Stitched: 1,000 gp, 9,500 xp)

Worn (Non-Magical) Items
Explorer’s Outfit (0 gp): -
Mithral Studded Leather (Crafted by George: 588 gp): 10 lb.
Darkwood Buckler (Crafted by George: Took 10, 25 gp)
Signet Ring (5 gp): -
Spell Component Pouch x3 (15 gp total): 6 lb. total (Behind Left Hip)
Masterwork Tools: Padded Soles (Move Silently) (Crafted by George: Took 10; 25 gp): 1 lb.
Masterwork Tools: Riding Equipment (Ride) (Crafted by George: Took 10, 25 gp): 1 lb.
Masterwork Tools: Black Cloak (Hide) (Crafted by George: Took 10, 25 gp): 1 lb.

Weaponry:
Masterwork Composite Shortbow [+6] (Crafted by George: Took 10; 337.5 gp): 1.5 lb. (Right Shoulder)
-20 arrows (1 gp): 0.5 lb. (Right Shoulder)
-20 Cold-Iron arrows (2 gp): 0.5 lb. (Right Shoulder)
-20 Silver arrows (3 gp): 0.5 lb. (Right Shoulder)
Short-sword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 3 gp): 1 lb. (Left Shoulder)
Silver Kukri (Crafted by George: Took 10; 9 gp): 1 lb. (Left Hip)
Cold Iron Morningstar (Crafted by George: Took 10; 5 gp): 3 lb. (Left Hip)
20 Shuriken (4 gp): 1 lb. (Concealed Over Entire body)

Worn (Magical) Items
Slippers (Boots) of Spider Climbing (Self-Crafted: 2,400 gp, 192 xp): -
Boots (Breeches) of Move Silently +5 and Hide +5 (Self-Crafted: 2,500 gp, 200 xp): -
Goggles (Spectacles) of Lifesight (Self-Crafted: 1,000 gp, 80 xp): -
Hat of Disguise (Self-Crafted: 900 gp, 72 xp): -
+2 Cloak (Shirt) of Charisma (Self Crafted: 2,000 gp, 160 xp)
+6 Periapt of Wisdom (Self-Crafted: 18,000 gp, 1,440 xp)

Scroll-Case (1 gp): 0.5 lb.
-Pearl of Power, 1st Level (1,000 gp): -
-(Normal) Metamagic Rod of ‘Song of the Dead’ (11,000 gp): -
-Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750 gp): -
-Wand of Inflict Light Wounds (750 gp): -

Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000 gp): 5 lb.
-Monk’s Outfit (1 gp): 1 lb.
-Wizard’s Spellbook (15 gp): 3 lb.
-Silk Rope, 50 ft., with Grappling Hook (11 gp): 9 lb.
-Tent (10 gp): 10 lb.
-Bedroll (0.1 gp): 2.5 lb.
-Winter Blanket (0.5 gp): 1.5 lb.
-5 Sunrods (10 gp total): 5 lb.
-2 Flasks of Alchemist’s Fire (40 gp total): 2 lb.
-Wooden Holy Symbol (1 gp): -
-Small Steel Mirror (10 gp): -
-3x Masterwork Manacles with Amazing Lock (Crafted by George: Took 10; 200 gp total): 3 lb.
-3x Lock Key (0 gp): -

47417.6
gp spent

[sblock=Crafting Xp Expenses]
-192 xp was spent at level 4 (ECL 2) on Slippers of Spider Climbing, which resulted in a net loss of 3 xp by ECL 11
-200 xp was spent at level 5 (ECL 3) on Breeches of Move Silently, which resulted in a net loss of 8 xp by ECL 11
-80 xp was spent at level 9 (ECL 7) on Goggles of Lifesight, which resulted in a net loss of 26 xp by ECL 11
-72 xp was spent at level 3 (ECL 1) on a Hat of Disguise, which resulted in a net loss of 2 xp by ECL 11
-160 xp was spent at level 8 (ECL 6) on a Cloak of Charisma +2, which resulted in a net xp loss of 41 xp by ECL 11
-1440 xp was spent at level 8 (ECL 6) on a Periapt of Wisdom +6, which resulted in a net xp loss of 374 xp by ECL 11

Totals: 454 xp
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock= Character Information][sblock=History and Story]

_They were coming for him.
Irthos felt the joy of the divines race through his body- finally, he was going to be called into the inner circle. After he had worked so hard, learned so much… he had finally proven himself. Nothing could stop him now.
He looked down again at the letter, wishing to read it once more.
“Brother Irthos,
Your long and hard efforts to gain our attention have not gone unnoticed. We have noted your unusual and powerful abilities, and for this, you are being promoted to the rank of high priest. Your escort will arrive shortly.”
By the gods, he was going to do it. He was going to prove all of them wrong. He was finally going to be a high priest, able to command over all of them- they wouldn’t dare try even touching him ever again.
He cackled, imagining what he could do with his new position. Oh, the fun he would have…
There was a quiet knock on the door.
Irthos rushed to it, opening it swiftly. His escort was here. The other goblin was of the warrior caste, dressed in armor of some dark metal. “Irthos Malsvik,” he said quietly.
Irthos nodded, “I am he, brother,”
The other nodded.

Irthos didn’t know how he managed to get out of the way. In a split second, the goblin had drawn his sword and swung faster than lightning, breaking the door frame with its strength. Irthos jumped back- an assassin, dressed as his escort? Was someone trying to stop his promotion?
Irthos roared in frenzy- it didn’t matter who they were, no one was going to try that on him without paying for it. He concentrated for a moment, calling upon the divines-
…and there was nothing there.
Irthos suddenly felt a great emptiness inside of him, as he realized what had just happened. He fell to his knees, shrieking in pain and horror- he was forsaken. There was no promotion. Only death.
As the tears rolled down his cheeks, he saw the other goblin slowly walking toward him, his armor not making the slightest sound. “So you have realized what has been done,” he said, his words sounding like an ultimatum.
Irthos nodded, unspeaking, knowing that if he did he would shame himself with his sobs.
He felt the steel next to his throat. He closed his eyes, knowing the inevitable.
He heard the other goblin bring his sword up, readying for the final blow- and Irthos’s eyes snapped open.
He roared, leaping to his feet, tackling the executioner. Grabbing his sword, he smashed the hilt down into the other goblin’s face, over and over again, until he could no longer hear the cracking of bones but only a sound similar to striking a side of beef with an iron pipe. He looked down at himself, surprised at the vast amount of blood that was covering his body, and the blood that had sprayed all over the floor. The other goblin was unrecognizable, and not a single shred of his blue skin was left on the bloody pulp that had been his face.
He slowly rose from atop his corpse, wiping a small bit of skull and brains off of his hand. The sword dropped to the floor with a clatter. He had to get out of there._


Irthos Malsvik began as a member of the Thief caste, displaying a certain aptitude for the stealth arts- but it was not to be. Shortly after his induction, one of the high priests took a certain interest in him, and had him transferred to the priest caste. Irthos never knew why, but then again, there was no why- if a priest told you to do something, _you did it_.
He grew extremely strong in the ways of the divine, advancing with a speed that was only heard of in legends. But there was something wrong.
There was a new side to Irthos’s power, something that no goblin had ever seen before. Irthos could call upon the spirits of the netherworld, bringing the dead back to life for a brief period of time. However, they were not as they had been- they were dark, twisted shapes, with no memory of their past life, only left with a hunger that had driven them to insanity. Irthos could control these spirits, but no one knew how or why.
Even Irthos himself did not know. He took his “gift” as a power granted by the gods, and there was nothing more to it than that.
The other priests, however, were far less optimistic. He was a threat to the order. Calling upon the gods, the high priests stripped him of his power over magic, and ordered his execution. While destroying his divine connection was successful, his execution was not- Irthos disappeared, and his executioner was found killed in his home.
Irhos fled the tribe, escaping through the tunnels, fleeing into the wilderness. He had no thoughts of atonement- only revenge. He would regain his power even if he had to steal his spells from the gods themselves, and use it to crush the church that had forsaken him.

It did not take him long to re-establish his divine connection- however, this time the connection was far different. He no longer prayed to the gods for his power- instead, it was as if he could sense and hear other’s prayers, and then intercept the powers that had been meant for them. He took great joy in doing this- for not only was he stealing from the deities, he was also denying the gifts that had been meant for others of the church that he had been a part of. It was a small revenge, nothing to the extent that he had hoped for, but it was revenge none-the-less.
Meanwhile, his re-established connection to the divines also renewed his connection to the netherworld- he had regained his ability to call upon the spirits. He honed this ability, learning to call stronger spirits and in more numbers- for it was with these ghosts that he would destroy the ones that had wronged him.


The day after Irthos returned to the Goblin tunnels, all was silent. Goblins lay where they had stood just a few days before, each without a single mark on them- yet all quite unmistakably dead. Each had the same expression on their faces- wide eyes, open mouths, a look of fear etched permanently on their faces- as if they had all died screaming in horror-
…Which, in fact, they did.
No animal disturbed the silence- those that had not died in a similar manner had fled, never to return. Throughout the entire tunnel system, stretched miles underground, only one living creature moved. The rest of the ones that moved were technically dead.
Irthos walked among the bodies of the fallen, followed by a small army of his faithful spirits. He walked through the tunnels, the ones that he had grown up in, been raised in, and had spent his whole life in, and had returned to kill every single goblin that resided there. 
He recalled the struggles of the fallen- the thief caste had been hard, but his ghosts simply moved through the walls until they had found every last one of them. The sorcerer caste… that had caused a few problems, but nothing major. The warrior caste had been the easiest, and the most fun to watch, as they pitifully attempted to attack the spirits, their weapons going straight through his minions, ignored. They had also had the most physical strength, which his minions enjoyed the most.
The priest caste he had saved for last. This was the only caste that he himself took some action in, as some of the priests proved to be surprisingly resilient against his hordes. He didn’t care though. The fact that he had been able to crush some of them with his bare hands (literally, in fact, for a few of them) was all the better. That had been fun.
But now… now there was nothing.
Irthos felt a certain emptiness inside of him… almost the same emptiness that he had felt when he had been stripped of his powers. But this was different. He couldn’t describe it. He had finally done what he had wished he could do for years… but… what now?
He pondered this, gazing at both the dead and undead surrounding him. Where would he go? What would he do? He had done everything. Had he? What was there left to do?
It was at this precise instant that a noise came echoing down the tunnels, the sound of metal scraping against metal. Irthos leapt to his feet, silently commanding his horde to hide temslves within the walls and follow him. He padded softly down the tunnel, listening intently. There were… voices.
He advanced cautiously. A Dwarven voice called out, “It’s not right down here. Whatever killed all these goblins might still be here to kill us.”
Anther voice, this one human, or maybe half-elven: “That could be true… it could definitely be a trap of some sort. But even if it is, so what? I bet he’s got one hell of treasure trove.”
The Dwarf: “But look at these bodies. There’s not a scratch on them. What could do that?”
Another voice, probably a halfling: “Shh. We’re not alone.”
Irthos’s eyes widened in surprise- he had made no noise at all. Those were some ears worthy of respect. He decided to do this the easy way. Besides, his minions were still in the walls- there wasn’t much they could do to him if they were to try anything.
So he straightened up, and walked right through the tunnel into the center of them.

That happened to be one of the best decisions he had ever made in his life. The group turned out to be a team of adventurers, who, coincidently, happened to be out a priest. Irthos played himself off as the lone survivor of some horrible incident, and, partially because of his skill with divine magic, they allowed him to join their little band, on the condition that he allow them to loot the bodies of the fallen goblins.
Time and time again he proved his worth to them, landing the final blow on some horrible mastermind, or resurrecting them after they had fallen in battle. He gradually grew accustomed to them, and they took him in, uncaring of his blue skin or his orange eyes. Completely on accident, they found out about his unusual connection to the spirit world- and yet, they did not persecute him for it, and in fact praised him for it, asking him to use such abilities in battle when they were in need of help. They out-right defended him when they came to towns, where normally the innkeepers took a little convincing to let a goblin into their taverns.
He was one of them now, a part of the team… he was an adventurer.
[/sblock][sblock=Irthos and Iejir]
_Irthos sat alone by his campsite, leaning against a fallen log. Athear was asleep, having spent the last few hours grazing. Irthos looked over at his faithful steed, admiring his black, silky hair, and his magnificent feathered wings. He deserved the rest- he had done well today. Aesthyr vibrated quietly, likewise asleep in Irthos’s pouch. The day had been rough for her too, but now the job was done now, and all was well.
Irthos stared up at the stars, enjoying the night air. He liked looking at the stars, it was one of his favorite things to do when he was alone- but then again, he had gone half his life without the knowledge that such things even existed, living in a dark, underground cave with the rest of his kind. At that thought, a wave of hate flowed through him, and a vicious snarl came to his face. He sensed the _sjach_ become alert at this, feeling his hate through their bond, likewise remembering the Xvart, and the feast they had had that day. Irthos himself didn’t know what they felt when they fed, but he felt their hunger, their desire to feed, and the intense satisfaction they felt when their appetite was sated. Regardless, he let the hatred subside, flowing out like the tide, and the shadows became calm again. He exhaled deeply, returning his gaze to the bejeweled sky, listening to the fire crackle at his feet.
A presence suddenly shook him from his reverie. He could not sense such things, but the shadows could- and they passed that along to him through the bond. He looked to his left, listening intently, until he could hear the soft crunching of boots. He tapped his pouch lightly, alerting Aesthyr, and commanded the sjach to be at the ready through the bond. His hand dipped into his component pouch, and he waited.
The crunching grew louder, making it obvious that this person, whoever they were, were not attempting to sneak up on him- at least that was good. He stared as a shape began to form through the darkness- small, humanoid, about his height, male by the looks of it. The person stepped into the light.
He was a Halfling, dressed in traveler’s garb, alone. Irthos was suddenly very glad for the magic that surrounded him, for he too was a Halfling, at least in appearance. His true nature remained concealed to most. The stranger stood, a few feet from Irthos, silent. Irthos and the stranger stared at each other, neither speaking. Slowly the stranger sat down opposite him, not breaking his stare, setting his hat beside him. The stranger broke the silence. “I am Iejir Arcaniss, a wanderer. I saw the light of your campfire and decided to greet you.”
“That can be a dangerous habit,” Irthos replied calmly. What an odd fellow. Odd name too.
“Indeed, it can,” the Halfling Iejir said. “Of whom might I have the pleasure of meeting this night?”
Irthos stopped, thinking about his options. He could kill the fellow- the shadows were concentrated right beneath the stranger’s feet, itching to surge up and devour him. He could feel their hunger. Aesthyr vibrated against his thigh, reminding him of his promise to not kill simply on a whim. He could simply return the fellow’s introduction. Couldn’t be much harm in that.
“I am… Irthos, Irthos Malsvik” He said, feeling odd. Something seemed strange about this.
“_The_ Irthos?” Iejir said, a small smile coming to his face. “I have heard tales of you.”
Irthos paused again. That could mean a lot of things. He decided to take the bait. “Oh? What kind of tales?”
“Oh, a great deal of them… for one, that you slaughtered each and every last member of your own clan.”
Irthos lept to his feet, about to incinerate the stranger, but the Halfling kept still, unmoving. Irthos was breathing hard. How could he know about that? He had told no one. _No one_. Even the ones he had left the caves with believed him to be a survivor. Well, Aesthyr knew. But Aesthyr wouldn’t, in fact, Aesthyr _couldn’t_ tell anyone. But the odd little Halfling just sat and smiled at him.
Irthos swallowed, then sat down again, composed. Neither of them spoke, again, just staring at each other, trying to figure out what the other was thinking.
Iejir, again, broke the silence. “Fear not. I haven’t told anyone. Besides, who would believe me, especially considering that there’s at least one of your kind still living.”
Irthos was about to speak, but he held his tongue- how cryptic, unless…?
Iejir removed his hat, confirming Irthos’s suspicions. Orange eyes and deep blue skin stared back at him. “Then again,” Iejir spoke, “If you hadn’t done so, then that particular tale would have ended up being attributed to me.”
Irthos sat for a moment, then a slow smile crept to his face._

Iejir Arcaniss, Blood Magus, grew up a member of the same exact clan as Irthos Malsvik, and a proud member of the Sorcerer caste. His strength in the arcane grew rapidly and to enormous levels- in fact, he was one of the greatest sorcerer’s the clan had ever known, a prodigy, who would bring his caste and clan to greatness. Unfortunately, though nearly all were in approval of the latter prospect, there were quite a few who disliked the idea of a growing Sorcerer caste- namely, the priest caste, which had held the reigns of power within the clans for generations.
Very much like Irthos, Iejir had been chosen for execution, under the guise of a promotion. And, like Irthos, Iejir proved significantly more difficult to kill than his peers had planned. And, again, like Irthos, Iejir had a very, very special place in his heart for revenge.
Iejir, though, spent a significantly much longer time planning- so long, in fact, that he missed all of Irthos’s exile and return, and the slaughter that followed. When Iejir returned to the caves, finding them empty aside from the bones of his former clansmen, he struck out into the wilderness, intent on finding whoever had done his job for him. He wasn’t quite sure what he would do when he found the person, but he was damn well going to find them.
He searched for many months, and after a time, nearly gave up. He did make many friends during his search though, namely, a fellow arcane caster who initiated him into the Arcane Order. It was through this guild that he learned of an adventurer by the name of Irthos, who traveled as a Halfling but was in reality a goblin, and the lone survivor of a goblin holocaust. Iejir spent a great deal of time investigating him, watching him behind his back, until he finally determined the truth- that Irthos was no survivor, no victim, but instead a one man genocide.
So he decided to meet him.
Their initial encounter was extremely tense- the both of them nearly killed each other. One, a lord of the divine, another, a master of the arcane- such a battle would have destroyed the countryside. Of course, Irthos didn’t know this at the time, but he did so quite soon after their meeting.
The two, already with similar goals and motives, found themselves to be nearly identical. Their friendship grew, and they eventually decided to work together as a team, and found that their respective skills in magic complimented each other extremely well. As the two grew closer, they eventually underwent the rite of brotherhood, mixing their blood, becoming family- ironically enough, the ritual of the people that each had sought to destroy.
[/sblock][sblock=The Death Knight Transformation]

_Irthos was dying.
He hung from standing pole, the only thing keeping him up being the long, cursed nails that had been driven through his arms and legs to hold him there. The pain was excruciating. He had been held there in the same position for 18 hours- an endless millennia of torture. He had long since ceased screaming, and his tears were dry upon his face. He simply hung, as his body slowly began to cease in it’s functions- even the blood slowly dripping out of the holes in his arms and legs had almost ended. The incredible aroma of incense surrounded him, seeming to fill his every pore. A low chant came from each corner of the room, seeming to circle him like a lion stalking its prey.
He glanced over at his brother, likewise hanging from a pole identical to his own, with identical nails driven through identical parts of his body. Iejir was still breathing. Good.
Irthos let his head drop back to its previous position. He was tired. So incredibly tired. He let out a long, ragged breath, raising his eyes. The Sjach were watching him. For some reason, they each seemed clearer, more distinct- which was very strange indeed.
The one who had been previously known as Johnny before his death moved toward him, and, in perfect common speech, said, “We welcome you, brother Irthos.”
Irthos’s eyes widened in shock, and his breath left his body in a single instant. He had spoken. He had heard it, he was sure of it. But the Sjach could not speak. They could only whisper through the mental link between them; never audibly. His eyes shifted over to Iejir. He hung, unmoving aside from the small motions of his own breathing. Had he not heard? The Sjach were speaking!
He looked back at them, tried to respond, to say anything- but only a low rasping croak left his lips. He suddenly felt an enormous pain in the pit of his stomach, and he shook as his body heaved in its futile attempts to vomit. Each heave caused the nails in his limbs to grind agonizingly, and blood sprayed from his open mouth, dripping down his chin. He coughed pitifully.
“It is time,” said a voice. Who? Wait, there was someone else. The Ceremonial Leader. Right. But time for what? He slowly raised his eyes, to see a tall, gaunt man standing before him and Iejir. Iejir coughed, blood dripping from his mouth down to a large puddle beneath him. He tried to speak, but Irthos could not hear what he said.
The gaunt man held up a dark blade, terrible and vicious. Irthos let his eyes drop again. Holding them up was too hard. He was so tired.
He watched as slowly an object pressed itself against his midsection. The sword. It slowly entered his body, inch by inch. He felt no pain. He waited for the hilt to reach his body, as his vision began to gray.
He felt the blade slide out of him, and the world faded to darkness. A smile came to his lips._

(Irthos and Iejir would die together, four years after meeting. However, they would not die in a traditional sense- instead, they would join the ranks of the undead, their thoughts and memories intact, left in an immortal body.
This, actually, ended up costing them a good three thousand gold pieces each, ironically.
Ever in their quest for power, the two brothers underwent the Ritual of Crucimigration- ceasing the beat of their hearts, their bodies fueled by a link to the negative energy plane. They themselves had become the undead, like those that they gathered with for so long.)

[/sblock][sblock=Personality]
Irthos Malsvik (which means “secret evil” in Draconic) is still a thieving, lying goblin, so much so that he even steals the spells that he casts. However, his time spent with a party of good adventurers left quite an impressionable mark on him, and he is now a far better person than he would like to admit.
[/sblock][sblock=Appearance]
With his Hat of Disguise:
During most of his time, Irthos travels as a noble and regal looking Halfling, dressed in warrior’s armor and clothing. He has fair skin, dark hair, and hard, piercing brown eyes, atypical for one of a race that is normally so carefree. He has the look of one who has seen and survived many battles and many hardships. Despite his old eyes and face, His body seems to be in its prime, with no fat on him at all and hard muscles standing out through the parts of his clothing not covered by armor. He walks with the grace of a feline, stalking its prey, and when combined with his other features, he could be simply wearing a sign that says, “Don’t  with me.”

Without his Hat of Disguise:
Like most of the Xvart Goblin race, Irthos has deep blue skin and flaming orange eyes. He has shaven off his ring of hair, leaving him completely bald. He wears very dark clothing, with a black bandanna tied around his head. He bears the tattoos of both the thief and priest caste, an oddity even among his own race. The thief tattoos are 4 long black lines running down the length of each of his forearms and fingers, while the priest caste tattoo is a small ring over the left breast.
He looks to be in incredible shape for a member of his race, seeming to have the grace of an elf with the toned body of a dwarf; the features of a warrior.
[/sblock]


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 5, 2006)

[sblock=Irthos’s Companions][sblock=Iejir Arcaniss, Irthos’s Cohort]
Iejir Arcaniss: True Neutral Male Necropolitan Xvart Sorcerer 5/Blood Magus 1/Mage of the Arcane Order 4

[sblock=Iejir Arcaniss] 
[sblock=Basic Statistics]
Strength: 17 –2 (Racial) +4 (Enhancement) = 19
Dexterity: 19 +1 (Levels) +4 (Enhancement) = 24
Constitution: -
Intelligence: 18
Wisdom: 13
Charisma: 22 +6 (Tunic) = 28 [+10]
Stat rolls are for John Smith, applied to this character (approved by cog_and_taz)
Stats (6d4=18, 6d4=17, 6d4=22, 6d4=13, 6d4=13, 6d4=19)

Hit Points: 12 +9d12 +60 (138 hit points)
Armor Class: 10 +1 (Size) +8 (Dex) = 19
Initiative: +7 (Dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Speed: 30 (Base) +10 (Dark) = 40 feet
Fortitude: +2 (Sorcerer) +3 (Blood Magus) +2 (Feat) = +7
Reflex: +2 (Sorcerer) +8 (Dex) = +10
Will: +5 (Sorcerer) +3 (MotAO) +1 (Wis) –3 (Flaw) = +6

Attacks:

Carrying Capacity
Load: 

Known Languages: Goblin, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Undercommon
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]
Bluff: 13 (Ranks)
Diplomacy: 13 (Ranks)
Concentation: 13 (Ranks)
Knowledge (Arcana): 13 (Ranks)
Ride: 5 (Ranks)
Speak Language: 4
Spellcraft: 13 (Ranks)

[/sblock][sblock=Feats]
1st Level: Sudden Widen
Bonus (Flaw: Vulnerable): Cooperative Spell
Bonus (Flaw: Weak Will): Improved Toughness
3rd Level: Great Fortitude
6th Level: Arcane Preparation
9th Level: Craft Wondrous Item
Bonus (Mage of the Arcane Order): Heighten Spell

[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]
[sblock=Sorcerer]
Spells: A sorcerer casts arcane spells which are drawn primarily from the sorcerer/wizard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time, the way a wizard or a cleric must (see below).
To learn or cast a spell, a sorcerer must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a sorcerer’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the sorcerer’s Charisma modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a sorcerer can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Sorcerer. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score.
A sorcerer’s selection of spells is extremely limited. A sorcerer begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of your choice. At each new sorcerer level, he gains one or more new spells, as indicated on Table: Sorcerer Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells a sorcerer knows is not affected by his Charisma score; the numbers on Table: Sorcerer Spells Known are fixed.) These new spells can be common spells chosen from the sorcerer/wizard spell list, or they can be unusual spells that the sorcerer has gained some understanding of by study. The sorcerer can’t use this method of spell acquisition to learn spells at a faster rate, however.
Upon reaching 4th level, and at every even-numbered sorcerer level after that (6th, 8th, and so on), a sorcerer can choose to learn a new spell in place of one he already knows. In effect, the sorcerer “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least two levels lower than the highest-level sorcerer spell the sorcerer can cast. A sorcerer may swap only a single spell at any given level, and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that he gains new spells known for the level.
Unlike a wizard or a cleric, a sorcerer need not prepare his spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows at any time, assuming he has not yet used up his spells per day for that spell level. He does not have to decide ahead of time which spells he’ll cast.
Familiar: A sorcerer can obtain a familiar (see below). Doing so takes 24 hours and uses up magical materials that cost 100 gp. A familiar is a magical beast that resembles a small animal and is unusually tough and intelligent. The creature serves as a companion and servant.
The sorcerer chooses the kind of familiar he gets. As the sorcerer advances in level, his familiar also increases in power.
If the familiar dies or is dismissed by the sorcerer, the sorcerer must attempt a DC 15 Fortitude saving throw. Failure means he loses 200 experience points per sorcerer level; success reduces the loss to one-half that amount. However, a sorcerer’s experience point total can never go below 0 as the result of a familiar’s demise or dismissal. A slain or dismissed familiar cannot be replaced for a year and day. A slain familiar can be raised from the dead just as a character can be, and it does not lose a level or a Constitution point when this happy event occurs.
A character with more than one class that grants a familiar may have only one familiar at a time.
[/sblock][sblock=Blood Magus]
Blood Component: You can use your own blood in place of material components. You take at least 1 hp damage, but the DC of the spell goes up by 1 too. Replacing costly components results in greater hp loss.
Stanch: If your hit points go negative, you automatically stabilize on the next round.
Durable Casting: When you make a Concentration check due to having taken damage, subtract your class level from the damage taken for purposes of determining the DC.
[/sblock][sblock=Mage of the Arcane Order]
Guild Member: Access to lodging, a research library, lab, and ‘job board’.
Spell Pool II: Access to Guild Spellpool. By taking a full-round action, you can fill an unused slot with a 1st-6th level spell of your choice, though it fades in 1 minute per caster level. All spell levels you take from the spellpool must be returned by depleting a similar number of spell levels within one day per class level or access is lost. He can call a number of spells per day whose total levels are equal to or less than half his caster level.

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Spells]

Iejir casts as a 10th level Sorcerer (Caster Level 10)
Spells Per Day: 6 0 Level, 9 1st Level, 8 2nd Level, 8 3rd Level, 7 4th Level, 5 5th Level
Spells Known: 9 0 Level, 8 1st level, 6 2nd Level, 5 3rd Level, 4 4th Level, 3 5th Level
-0 Level: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Light, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Message, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
-1st Level: Tongue Tendrils (BoVD), Lesser Orb of Sound (CA), Grease, Charm Person, Burning Hands, Magic Missile, Disguise Self, Feather Fall
-2nd Level: Wither Limb (BoVD), Glitterdust, Web, Scorching Ray, Alter Self, Command Undead, Rope Trick
-3rd Level: Curse of the Putrid Husk (BoVD), Bands of Steel (CA), Dragon Breath (Draco), Dispel Magic, Slow
-4th Level: Wrack (CD), Dimension Door, Evard’s Black Tentacles, Greater Invisibility
-5th Level: Shadow Evocation, Dominate Person, Feeble Mind

[/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex, -2 Str, -2 Con
Small Humanoid (Xvart)
30 foot movement
Darkvision 60 feet
+2 racial bonus on Move Silently checks
Speak with Animals (rats and bats only) 1/day, works with Dire rats/bats as well.
Favored Class; Fighter
Level Adjustment: -2

[sblock=Necropolitan]
Type changes to Undead
Hit Dice: Increase to d12
Resist Control: +2 profane bonus on will saving throws to resist the effect of a control undead spell.
Turn Resistance +2
Unnatural Resistance: Automatically heals hit point damage and ability damage at the same rate as a living creature. The Heal skill has no effect on Necropolitans.

Specialized Ceremonial Leader: Dread Necromancer 8/Wizard (Necromancer) 1 with area under effects of a Desecrate Spell with Alter.

-Dread Necromancer 8 grants +2 Hit Points per Hit Die; +4 Str, +4 Dex (enhancement)
-Necromancer 1 grants +2 Hit Points per Hit Die; +4 Str, +4 Dex (enhancement)
-Desecrate Spell grants +2 Hit Points per Hit Die

Note: Enhancement bonuses do not stack.

[/sblock]
[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
49,000 gp available as 10th Level Character

Explorer’s Outfit (0 gp): -
Spell Component Pouch (5 gp): 2 lb.	
Signet Ring (5 gp): -	

Eyes (Spectacles) of Charming (Self-Crafted: 28,000 gp, 2240 xp): -
Hat of Disguise (Self-Crafted: 900 gp, 72 xp): -
Slippers (Boots) of Spider Climbing (Self-Crafted: 2,400 gp): - 
+6 Cloak (Tunic) of Charisma (Self-Crafted: 18,000 gp, 1440 xp): -


48410
gp used
[/sblock][sblock=Character Information][sblock=History and Story]

See Irthos
[/sblock][/sblock]
[/sblock][sblock=Kosj, Iejir’s Familiar]
Hawk
Tiny Animal
Hit Dice: 1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 20 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–10
Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4–2)
Full Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4–2)
Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +14
Feats: Weapon Finesse
Environment: Temperate forests
Organization: Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating: 1/3
Advancement: —
Level Adjustment: —

These creatures are similar to eagles but slightly smaller: 1 to 2 feet long, with wingspans of 6 feet or less.
Combat
Hawks combine both talons into a single attack.
Skills: Hawks have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks.

Improved Evasion (Ex): When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.
Share Spells: At the master’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) he casts on himself also affect his familiar. The familiar must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit.
If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the familiar if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the familiar again even if it returns to the master before the duration expires. Additionally, the master may cast a spell with a target of “You” on his familiar (as a touch range spell) instead of on himself.
A master and his familiar can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the familiar’s type (magical beast).
Empathic Link (Su): The master has an empathic link with his familiar out to a distance of up to 1 mile. The master cannot see through the familiar’s eyes, but they can communicate empathically. Because of the limited nature of the link, only general emotional content can be communicated.
Because of this empathic link, the master has the same connection to an item or place that his familiar does.
Deliver Touch Spells (Su): If the master is 3rd level or higher, a familiar can deliver touch spells for him. If the master and the familiar are in contact at the time the master casts a touch spell, he can designate his familiar as the “toucher.” The familiar can then deliver the touch spell just as the master could. As usual, if the master casts another spell before the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates.
Speak with Master (Ex): If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=The Eldest, Irthos’s Undead Cohort]
The Eldest: Chaotic Evil Male Evolved Shadow Cleric 1

[sblock= Basic Statistics]
Strength: -
Dexterity: 20 +4 (Racial) +4 (Gloves) = 28 [+9]
Constitution: -
Intelligence: 14 –4 (Racial) = 10 [+0]
Wisdom: 16 +2 (Racial) +1 (Levels) = 19 [+4]
Charisma: 19 +2 (Racial) +2 (Racial) +5 (Cloak) = 28 [+9]
6d4=12, 6d4=14, 6d4=20, 6d4=14, 6d4=19, 6d4=16

Hit Points: 12 +3d12 +8 (39 hit points) (+2d8 = +9 with Incorporeal Enhancement)
Armor Class: 10 +9 (Dex) +9 (Cha) +1 (Ring) +1 (Shield) +1 (Racial) = 31 (33 with Incorporeal Enhancement)
Initiative: +13
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Speed: 30 ft. (Flight) (Perfect)
Fortitude: +1 (Shadow) +2 (Cleric) = +3
Reflex: +1 (Shadow) +9 (Dex) = +10
Will: +3 (Shadow) +2 (Cleric) +4 (Wis) = +9

Turn Resistance: 4 (Hit Die) +2 (Evolved) = 8 (10 with Incorporeal Enhancement)

Attacks:
Incorporeal Touch: +2 (BAB) +9 (Dex) +1 (Amulet) = +12 (+14 with Incorporeal Enhancement), 1d6x1.5 +1 Strength Damage
Mw Wraithiron Longsword: +2 (BAB) +9 (Dex) +1 (Mw) = +12 (+14 with Incorporeal Enhancement), 1d8 (19-20, x2)

Carrying Capacity: -
Load: -

Known Languages: Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Goblin, Infernal, Undercommon
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]
Hide: 6 (Ranks) +9 (Dex) +4 (Racial) = +19
Knowledge (Religion): 2 (Ranks) = +2
Listen: 6 (Ranks) +4 (Wis) +2 (Racial) = +12
Spot: 6 (Ranks) +4 (Wis) +2 (Racial) = +12
Speak Language: 6 (Ranks)

[/sblock][sblock=Feats]
1st: Fly-By Attack
Bonus (Flaw: Feeble): Empowered Ability Damage
Bonus (Flaw: Shaky): Necrotic Reserve
3rd: Improved Initiative

[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]
Eldest has Force and Luck as his domains. 

Aura (Ex): A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details). Clerics who don’t worship a specific deity but choose the Chaotic, Evil, Good, or Lawful domain have a similarly powerful aura of the corresponding alignment.
Spells: A cleric casts divine spells, which are drawn from the cleric spell list. However, his alignment may restrict him from casting certain spells opposed to his moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells, below. A cleric must choose and prepare his spells in advance (see below).
To prepare or cast a spell, a cleric must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a cleric’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the cleric’s Wisdom modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a cleric can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Cleric. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Wisdom score. A cleric also gets one domain spell of each spell level he can cast, starting at 1st level. When a cleric prepares a spell in a domain spell slot, it must come from one of his two domains (see Deities, Domains, and Domain Spells, below).
Clerics meditate or pray for their spells. Each cleric must choose a time at which he must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain his daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells. A cleric may prepare and cast any spell on the cleric spell list, provided that he can cast spells of that level, but he must choose which spells to prepare during his daily meditation.
Deity, Domains, and Domain Spells: A cleric’s deity influences his alignment, what magic he can perform, his values, and how others see him. A cleric chooses two domains from among those belonging to his deity. A cleric can select an alignment domain (Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law) only if his alignment matches that domain.
If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, he still selects two domains to represent his spiritual inclinations and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.
Each domain gives the cleric access to a domain spell at each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up, as well as a granted power. The cleric gets the granted powers of both the domains selected.
With access to two domain spells at a given spell level, a cleric prepares one or the other each day in his domain spell slot. If a domain spell is not on the cleric spell list, a cleric can prepare it only in his domain spell slot.
Spontaneous Casting: A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that the cleric did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can “lose” any prepared spell that is not a domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with “cure” in its name). 
An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric of an evil deity), can’t convert prepared spells to cure spells but can convert them to inflict spells (an inflict spell is one with “inflict” in its name).
A cleric who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can convert spells to either cure spells or inflict spells (player’s choice). Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed. This choice also determines whether the cleric turns or commands undead (see below).
Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells: A cleric can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to his own or his deity’s (if he has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions.
Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su): Any cleric, regardless of alignment, has the power to affect undead creatures by channeling the power of his faith through his holy (or unholy) symbol (see Turn or Rebuke Undead).
A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) can turn or destroy undead creatures. An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships an evil deity) instead rebukes or commands such creatures. A neutral cleric of a neutral deity must choose whether his turning ability functions as that of a good cleric or an evil cleric. Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric can cast spontaneous cure or inflict spells (see above).
A cleric may attempt to turn undead a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier. A cleric with 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion) gets a +2 bonus on turning checks against undead.
Bonus Languages: A cleric’s bonus language options include Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal (the languages of good, chaotic evil, and lawful evil outsiders, respectively). These choices are in addition to the bonus languages available to the character because of his race.

[/sblock][sblock=Spells]
4 0 Level; 2+1 1st Level Spells per day
0 Level Spells Prepared: Guidance x4
1st Level Spells Prepared: Summon Monster 1 x2, Mage Armor (Domain)

[/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]
Str: -, Dex +4, Con: -, Int –4, Wis +2, Cha +2
3 racial hit die which provide 1/2 BAB, Good Will saves, Poor Fort/Ref Saves, and 4 skill points/level.
Undead Traits
Incorporeal Traits
+2 Listen, Spot
+4 on Hide when in darkness, -4 when in bright light

Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.

Created under the effects of a Desecrate Spell: +2 HP/Hit Die

[sblock=Evolved Template]
+2 Charisma
+1 Deflection Bonus to AC
SLA: 1/day: Greater Invisibility
Fast Healing 3
LA +1

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
8th Level grants 27,000 gp

Masterwork Wraithiron Longsword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1657.5 gp): 2 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Light Shield (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,004 gp): 6 lb.

Wraithiron Ring of Protection +1 (2,000 gp): -
Wraithiron Hand of the Mage (Crafted by Iejir: 450 gp): -
+4 Wraithiron Gloves of Dexterity (Crafted by Iejir: 8,000 gp): -
+5 Wraithiron Cloak of Charisma (Crafted by Iejir: 12,500 gp): -

25606.5
gp used
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Aesthyr, Irthos’s Faithful Servant]
Irthos has used the spell “Call Faithful Servants” (Book of Exalted Deeds, page 93) to call a lantern archon, which stays with him and serves him for one year. Irthos normally keeps her (the current Lantern Archon is called “Aesthyr”) in a small pouch on his belt, enjoying the benefits of her Aid spell-like ability and constant Magic Circle Against Evil and Aura of Menace, but often takes her out if he needs some advice, or just if there isn’t anyone around to see her. Regardless of what he says or how he acts, Irthos doesn’t like keeping her in his pouch, and in fact loves to watch her jump around in the sky, but keeps her in there a lot of the time because having a small glowing ball of light following you around might cause a few un-needed questions. He also cares very deeply for her, and is very careful to make sure she takes no harm.

Aesthyr her self is incredibly worrisome, and fears deeply for Irthos. She knows he isn’t the best of people on the good/evil scale, so she does her absolute best to guide him in any way she can, hoping she can someday turn him into a better person than he is now.

Aesthyr hates Irthos’s Shadows. Though she has been ordered to take no actions against them, she still despises them, knowing that the destruction of such creatures is in fact the reason for her existence.
She can, however, recognize their utility. She has been witness to their incredible power in combat, and noted how they have played essential roles in her own survival (and even rescue) many times. She wishes that Irthos would abandon them, but knows that they are incredibly important to him, and for that, no longer speaks against them (often).

LANTERN ARCHON
Diminutive Outsider (Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful)
Hit Dice: 1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: Fly 60 ft. (perfect) (12 squares)
Armor Class: 21 (+4 size, +4 natural, +3 Dex), touch 17, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/–12
Attack: Light ray +8 ranged touch (1d6)
Full Attack: 2 light rays +8 ranged touch (1d6)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Spell-like abilities
Special Qualities: Aura of menace, damage reduction 10/evil and magic, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and petrification, magic circle against evil, teleport, tongues
Saves: Fort +2 (+6 against poison), Ref +2, Will +2
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: Concentration +4, Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (the planes) +2, Listen +4, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4
Feats: Improved Initiative
Environment: A lawful good-aligned plane
Organization: Solitary, pair, or squad (3–5)
Challenge Rating: 2
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always lawful good
Advancement :2–4 HD (Small)
Level Adjustment: —
Lantern archons appear as floating balls of light that glow about as brightly as a torch. Only their destruction can extinguish the glow, though they can try to hide it.
COMBAT
A lantern archon has little reason to get within melee range. It usually hovers just close enough to bring the enemy within its aura of menace, then blasts away with its light rays. Lantern archons prefer to concentrate on a single opponent, seeking to reduce enemy numbers quickly.
Aura of Menace (Su): Will DC 12 negates.
Light Ray (Ex): A lantern archon’s light rays have a range of 30 feet. This attack overcomes damage reduction of any type.
Spell-Like Abilities: At will—aid, detect evil, continual flame. Caster level 3rd.

Archon Traits: An archon possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry).
—Darkvision out to 60 feet and low-light vision.
—Aura of Menace (Su): A righteous aura surrounds archons that fight or get angry. Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save to resist its effects. The save DC varies with the type of archon, is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a –2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archon’s aura for 24 hours.
—Immunity to electricity and petrification.
— +4 racial bonus on saves against poison.
—Magic Circle against Evil (Su): A magic circle against evil effect always surrounds an archon (caster level equals the archon’s Hit Dice). (The defensive benefits from the circle are not included in an archon’s statistics block.)
—Teleport (Su): Archons can use greater teleport at will, as the spell (caster level 14th), except that the creature can transport only itself and up to 50 pounds of objects.
—Tongues (Su): All archons can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a tongues spell (caster level 14th). This ability is always active.



…Think Navi from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
[/sblock][sblock=Irthos’s Death Knight Followers]
[sblock=Irthos’s Death Knight Mount]
Nightmare
Size/Type:	Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar)
Hit Dice:	6d8+36 (63 hp)	
Initiative:	+5
Speed:	70 ft. (8 squares), fly 120 ft. (perfect)
Armor Class:	32 (-1 size, +5 Dex, +13 natural, +5 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 27
Base Attack/Grapple:	+6/+18	
Attack:	 Hoof +15 melee (1d8+10 plus 1d4 fire)	
Full Attack:	2 hooves +15 melee (1d8+10 plus 1d4 fire) and bite +10 melee (1d8+6)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.	15 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks:	Flaming hooves, smoke
Special Qualities:	Astral projection, darkvision 60 ft., etherealness
Saves:	Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +6	
Abilities:	Str 26, Dex 20, Con 22, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10 (32 Point Buy)	

Skills:	Concentration +14, Diplomacy +2, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (the planes) +9, Listen +10, Move Silently +14, Search +9, Sense Motive +10, Spot +10, Survival +10 (+12 on other planes and following tracks)
Feats:	Run, Fleet of Foot, Improved Flight
Environment:	A evil-aligned plane
Organization:	Solitary
Challenge Rating:	5
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Always neutral evil
Advancement:	7-10 HD (Large); 11-18 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment:	+4 (cohort)	
A nightmare is about the size of a light war horse.

Combat
A nightmare can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also fight unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.

A nightmare’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Flaming Hooves (Su)
A blow from a nightmare’s hooves sets combustible materials alight.

Smoke (Su)
During the excitement of battle, a nightmare snorts and neighs with rage. This snorting fills a 15-foot cone with a hot, sulfurous smoke that chokes and blinds opponents. Anyone in the cone must succeed on a DC 16 Fortitude save or take a -2 penalty on all attack and damage rolls until 1d6 minutes after leaving the cone. The cone lasts 1 round, and the nightmare uses it once as a free action during its turn each round. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Because of the smoke it gives off, a nightmare has concealment against creatures 5 feet away and total concealment against creatures 10 feet or farther away. The smoke does not obscure the nightmare’s vision at all.

Astral Projection and Etherealness (Su)
These abilities function just like the spells of the same names (caster level 20th); a nightmare can use either at will.

Carrying Capacity
A light load for a nightmare is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601-900 pounds.

Gear: 10th Level (6 HD +4 LA) grants 49,000 gp

Horseshoes of Speed (3,000 gp): 12 lb.
+2 Bracers of Ogre Power (4,000 gp): 4 lb.
+2 Amulet of Mighty Fists (24,000 gp): -
Large Masterwork +1 Mithral Chainshirt Barding of Medium Fortification (17,550): 50 lb.
Bit and Bridle (2 gp): 1 lb.
Military Saddle (20 gp): 30 lb.
Saddlebags (4 gp): 8 lb.

48576
gp used

[/sblock][sblock=Irthos’s Death Knight Minions]
The Brothers of Darkness: Irlym and Virlym

The twin brothers Irlym and Virlym began their lives with an intense hatred for all Undead. They devoted their lives to purging the world of the undead and all those that allied themselves with the undead. Unfortunately, their quest was cut short- for they were captured, tortured, driven insane, and finally killed at the hands of those they despised with so much fervor, and rose again as Undead themselves, under the beck and call of a powerful necromancer.
That same necromancer became the one to transform Irthos into a Death Knight, and as his crowning gift, gave Irthos the two brothers to act as his minions, to enforce his will.

Irthos uses the two brothers, who are much easier to control (surprisingly due to their significantly stronger wills), to enforce his rule among his other Undead minions, or to combat any Undead that he is unable to bind to his will.


Irlym and Virlym have identical statistics

[sblock=Mechanics][sblock= Basic Statistics]

Chaotic Evil Male Umbral Grey Elf Scout 3/Monk 1 (Bane of the Clockwork)/Ranger 8

Strength: -
Dexterity: 18 (16 points) +2 (Racial) +4 (Umbral) +2 (Levels) +6 (Gloves) = 32 [+11]
Constitution: -
Intelligence: 12 (4 points) +2 (Racial) -4 (Umbral) = 10 [+0]
Wisdom: 16 (10 points) +2 (Umbral) = 18 [+4]
Charisma: 10 (2 points) +2 (Umbral) +1 (Levels) = 13 [+1]
(32 Point Buy)

Hit Points: 12 +11d12 +24 = 106
Armor Class: 10 +11 (Dex) +1 (Deflection) +4 (Wis) = 26
Initiative: +11 (Dex) +1 (Battle Fortitude)
Base Attack Bonus: +11
Speed: Flight 40 (Base) +10 (Fast Movement) = 50 (Perfect)
Fortitude: +6 (Ranger) +2 (Monk) +1 (Scout) +1 (Battle Fortitude) = +10
Reflex: +6 (Ranger) +11 (Dex) +2 (Monk) +3 (Scout) = +22
Will: +2 (Ranger) +2 (Monk) +1 (Scout) +4 (Wis) = +9

-Attack:
---Incorporeal Touch: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) = +22 vs. Touch AC (1d6 Str)
---Staff: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +1 (Enhancement) = +23 vs. Touch AC (1d6+1)
---Greaves: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +1 (Enhancement) = +23 vs. Touch AC (1d6+1)
-Full-Attack (Flurry of Blows):
---Staff +19/+19/+14/+9 vs. Touch AC (1d6+1) and Greaves +19/+14/+9 vs. Touch AC (1d6+1) and Incorporeal Touch +17 vs. Touch AC (1d6 Str)

Note: Because of their Favored Enemy bonuses and occasional use of the Power Attack feat, Irlym and Virlym have a source of bonus damage for their Incorporeal Touch attacks. This extra damage does not increase the amount of strength damage dealt, but instead is added on as extra Negative Energy damage, which harms living creatures and heals undead creatures. Because of this, Irylm and Virlym will often make incorporeal touch attacks against Irthos, Iejir, and the other sjach, who are immune to the strength damage and are healed by the negative energy damage. If they are fighting an opponent who poses a serious threat to them, they will often use their incorporeal touch attacks against themselves (possibly as part of a full-attack) in order to heal their own injuries.

[sblock=When Attacking Favored Enemies]


Irlym and Virlym also normally use their Power Attack feat when fighting favored enemies, and when combined with Favored Power Attack, they receive 3 times the penalty when attacking with their staves and 2x the penalty when attacking with their greaves.

When Charging, Irlym and Virlym make use of their Leap Attack feat, increasing their power attack multiplier by 1, and also triggering their extra Skirmish Damage. Their Boots of Psionic Lion’s Charge allow them to make Full-Attacks at the end of a charge.

[sblock=Undead]When Attacking Undead, Irlym and Virlym receive a number of bonuses.

Bane (Undead): +2 to Hit, +2d6 Damage with Staves and Greaves
Disruption: DC 15 Fort Save vs. Death on every strike with Staves and Greaves
Favored Enemy (Undead): +9 on Attack Rolls, +18 on Damage Rolls


Attack:
---Staff:
------Attack: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +3 (Enhancement) +9 (Favored Enemy) –11 (Power Attack) = +23 vs. Touch AC
------Damage: 1d6 (Base) +3 (Enhancement) +18 (Favored Enemy) +33 (Power Attack) +2d6 (Bane) = (3d6+54, plus DC 15 Fort Save vs. Death)
---Greaves:
------Attack: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +3 (Enhancement) +9 (Favored Enemy) –11 (Power Attack) = +23 vs. Touch AC
------Damage: 1d6 (Base) +3 (Enhancement) +18 (Favored Enemy) +22 (Power Attack) +2d6 (Bane) = (3d6+43, plus DC 15 Fort Save vs. Death)
---Incorporeal Touch:
------Attack: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +9 (Favored Enemy) –11 (Power Attack) = +20 vs. Touch AC
------Damage: 1d6 (Base, STR damage) +18 (Favored Enemy, Negative Energy) +22 (Power Attack, Negative Energy) = 1d6 STR +40 Negative Energy

Full-Attack (Flurry of Blows):
---Staff: +19/+19/+14/+9 vs. Touch AC (3d6+54, plus DC 15 Fort Save vs. Death) and Greaves +19/+14/+9 vs. Touch AC (3d6+43, plus DC 15 Fort Save vs. Death) and Incorporeal Touch +15 vs. Touch AC (1d6 STR plus 40 Negative Energy)

Charge:
---Staff: +21/+21/+16/+11 vs. Touch AC (6d6+65, plus DC 15 Fort Save vs. Death) and Greaves +21/+16/+11 vs. Touch AC (6d6+54, plus DC 15 Fort Save vs. Death) and Incorporeal Touch +17 vs. Touch AC (1d6 STR plus 51 Negative Energy)

[/sblock][sblock=Constructs and Evil Outsiders]When fighting Constructs, Irlym and Virly attack using the following modifiers:

Favored Enemy (Constructs/Evil Outsiders): +2 on Attack Rolls, +10 on Damage Rolls

Attack:
---Staff:
------Attack: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +1 (Enhancement) +2 (Favored Enemy) –11 (Power Attack) = +14 vs. Touch AC
------Damage: 1d6 (Base) +1 (Enhancement) +10 (Favored Enemy) +33 (Power Attack) = (1d6+44)
---Greaves:
------Attack: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +1 (Enhancement) +2 (Favored Enemy) –11 (Power Attack) = +14 vs. Touch AC
------Damage: 1d6 (Base) +1 (Enhancement) +10 (Favored Enemy) +22 (Power Attack) = (1d6+33)
---Incorporeal Touch:
------Attack: +11 (BAB) +11 (Dex) +2 (Favored Enemy) –11 (Power Attack) = +13 vs. Touch AC
------Damage: 1d6 (Base, STR damage) +10 (Favored Enemy, Negative Energy) +22 (Power Attack, Negative Energy) = 1d6 STR +32 Negative Energy

Full-Attack (Flurry of Blows):
---Staff: +10/+10/+5/+0 vs. Touch AC (1d6+44) and Greaves +10/+5/+0 vs. Touch AC (1d6+33) and Incorporeal Touch +8 (1d6 STR plus 32 Negative Energy)

Charge:
---Staff: +12/+12/+7/+2 vs. Touch AC (3d6+55) and Greaves +12/+7/+2 vs. Touch AC (3d6+44) and Incorporeal Touch +10 (1d6 STR plus 43 Negative Energy)

[/sblock][/sblock]
Carrying Capacity
Load: 

Known Languages: Common, Eleven, Infernal, Abyssal, Sylvan, Celestial

[/sblock][sblock= Skills]

Irlym and Virlym were transformed into their Umbral selves at ECL 9, meaning that until then they each has a +2 Intelligence modifier. When they were converted, they lost their intelligence bonus.

Hide: 15 (Ranks) +11 (Dex) = +26
Jump: 8 (Ranks) = +8
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): 15 (Ranks) = +15
Knowledge (Geography): 12 (Ranks) = +12
Knowledge (Nature): 7 (Ranks) = +7
Listen: 15 (Ranks) +4 (Wis) +2 (Racial) = +21
Search: 15 (Ranks) +2 (Racial) = +17
Spot: 15 (Ranks) +4 (Wis) +2 (Racial) =+21
Survival: 15 (Ranks) +2 (Mw Tools) +4 (Wis) = +21
Tumble: 8 (Ranks) +11 (Dex) = +19

[/sblock][sblock=Feats]
1st: Improved Favored Enemy
Bonus (Flaw: Pathetic: Str): Improved Favored Enemy
Bonus (Flaw: Feeble): Improved Favored Enemy
Bonus (Monk 1): Improved Unarmed Strike
Bonus (Monk 1): Power Attack
Bonus (Ranger 1): Track
3rd: Favored Power Attack
Bonus (Combat Style): Two-Weapon Fighting
6th: Swift Hunter[sblock=OOC]Swift Hunter:
Prerequisites: Skirmish +1d6/+1 AC, Favored Enemy
Benefit: Your Scout and Ranger levels stack for determining Favored Enemy and Skirmish Bonuses. Also, you may apply Skirmish damage against Favored Enemies even if they would normally be immune.[/sblock]Bonus (Ranger 3): Endurance
9th: Leap Attack
Bonus (Improved Combat Style): Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
12th: Greater Two-Weapon Fighting

Note: Irlym and Virlym received the benefits of a Psychic Reformation power at level 5, which allowed them to replace all of the pre-existing feats with feats that they then qualified for, such as Improved Favored Enemy and Favored Power Attack.
[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]
[sblock=Scout]
Proficient with Simple Weapons, plus the handaxe, throwing axe, shortsword, and shortbow, as well as light armor.

Skirmish: Whenever the Scout moves at least 10 feet, she gains a +1d6 bonus on her damage rolls for that round. This extra damage only applies to attacks made on her turn. This bonus increases by +1d6 every 4 levels. The extra damage only applies against living creatures with a discernable anatomy, and, if using ranged attacks, the target must be within 30 feet. At 3rd level and every 4 levels thereafter, the Scout gains a +1 bonus to AC when she moves at least 10 feet, which lasts until the start of her next turn. Skirmish cannot be used when wearing medium or heaver armor or when encumbered.

Trapfinding: As the Rogue class feature.

Battle Fortitude: +1 on Fortitude Saves and Initiative.

Uncanny Dodge: As the Rogue Class Feature.

Fast Movement: +10 speed

Trackless Step: As the Druid class feature

[/sblock][sblock=Monk]

Irylm and Virlym use the Overwhelming Attack monk fighting style, which grants them Power Attack as their first level bonus feat instead of Stunning Fist or Improved Grapple.

Irlym and Virlym are Bane of the Clockwork monks, which allow them to stun constructs (if they have Stunning Fist) and score critical hits against constructs when attacking with unarmed strikes.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Monks are proficient with club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe, javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, siangham, and sling.
Monks are not proficient with any armor or shields
When wearing armor, using a shield, or carrying a medium or heavy load, a monk loses her AC bonus, as well as her fast movement and flurry of blows abilities.
AC Bonus (Ex): When unarmored and unencumbered, the monk adds her Wisdom bonus (if any) to her AC. In addition, a monk gains a +1 bonus to AC at 5th level. This bonus increases by 1 for every five monk levels thereafter (+2 at 10th, +3 at 15th, and +4 at 20th level).
These bonuses to AC apply even against touch attacks or when the monk is flat-footed. She loses these bonuses when she is immobilized or helpless, when she wears any armor, when she carries a shield, or when she carries a medium or heavy load.
Flurry of Blows (Ex): When unarmored, a monk may strike with a flurry of blows at the expense of accuracy. When doing so, she may make one extra attack in a round at her highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a –2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round. The resulting modified base attack bonuses are shown in the Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus column on Table: The Monk. This penalty applies for 1 round, so it also affects attacks of opportunity the monk might make before her next action. When a monk reaches 5th level, the penalty lessens to –1, and at 9th level it disappears. A monk must use a full attack action to strike with a flurry of blows.
When using flurry of blows, a monk may attack only with unarmed strikes or with special monk weapons (kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, and siangham). She may attack with unarmed strikes and special monk weapons interchangeably as desired. When using weapons as part of a flurry of blows, a monk applies her Strength bonus (not Str bonus x  1-1/2 or x 1/2) to her damage rolls for all successful attacks, whether she wields a weapon in one or both hands. The monk can’t use any weapon other than a special monk weapon as part of a flurry of blows.
In the case of the quarterstaff, each end counts as a separate weapon for the purpose of using the flurry of blows ability. Even though the quarterstaff requires two hands to use, a monk may still intersperse unarmed strikes with quarterstaff strikes, assuming that she has enough attacks in her flurry of blows routine to do so. 
When a monk reaches 11th level, her flurry of blows ability improves. In addition to the standard single extra attack she gets from flurry of blows, she gets a second extra attack at her full base attack bonus.
Unarmed Strike: At 1st level, a monk gains Improved Unarmed Strike as a bonus feat. A monk’s attacks may be with either fist interchangeably or even from elbows, knees, and feet. This means that a monk may even make unarmed strikes with her hands full. There is no such thing as an off-hand attack for a monk striking unarmed. A monk may thus apply her full Strength bonus on damage rolls for all her unarmed strikes.
Usually a monk’s unarmed strikes deal lethal damage, but she can choose to deal nonlethal damage instead with no penalty on her attack roll. She has the same choice to deal lethal or nonlethal damage while grappling.
A monk’s unarmed strike is treated both as a manufactured weapon and a natural weapon for the purpose of spells and effects that enhance or improve either manufactured weapons or natural weapons.
A monk also deals more damage with her unarmed strikes than a normal person would, as shown on Table: The Monk. The unarmed damage on Table: The Monk is for Medium monks. A Small monk deals less damage than the amount given there with her unarmed attacks, while a Large monk deals more damage; see Table: Small or Large Monk Unarmed Damage.
Bonus Feat: At 1st level, a monk may select either Improved Grapple or Stunning Fist as a bonus feat. At 2nd level, she may select either Combat Reflexes or Deflect Arrows as a bonus feat. At 6th level, she may select either Improved Disarm or Improved Trip as a bonus feat. A monk need not have any of the prerequisites normally required for these feats to select them.

[/sblock][sblock=Ranger]
Irlym uses the Solitary Hunter variant to replace his animal companion with the ability to apply his Favored Enemy bonus to his attack rolls against his favored enemies.

Elf Favored Enemy As the Ranger Class Ability ‘Favored Enemy’, except that if you choose Humanoid (orc), Undead, or “Servants of Lolth” (i.e., Drow,  Driders, & Monstrous Spiders) as your Favored  Enemy, the bonus is +3 (instead of +2).

Irlym and Virlym have both used the Shooting Star substitution level from Champions of Valor to replace their endurance feat with the ability to use Sending as a Spell-Like Ability once per day.

Favored Enemy Bonuses:
1. Undead: +9 (+6, augmented by Elf Favored Enemy) (+18 for damage: Improved Favored Enemy x3)
2. Construct: +2 (+11 for damage: Improved Favored Enemy x3)
3. Outsider (Evil): +2 (+11 for damage: Improved Favored Enemy x3)

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
Favored Enemy (Ex): At 1st level, a ranger may select a type of creature from among those given on Table: Ranger Favored Enemies. The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.
At 5th level and every five levels thereafter (10th, 15th, and 20th level), the ranger may select an additional favored enemy from those given on the table. In addition, at each such interval, the bonus against any one favored enemy (including the one just selected, if so desired) increases by 2. 
If the ranger chooses humanoids or outsiders as a favored enemy, he must also choose an associated subtype, as indicated on the table. If a specific creature falls into more than one category of favored enemy, the ranger’s bonuses do not stack; he simply uses whichever bonus is higher.
Track: A ranger gains Track as a bonus feat.
Wild Empathy (Ex): A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.
Combat Style (Ex): At 2nd level, a ranger must select one of two combat styles to pursue: archery or two-weapon combat. This choice affects the character’s class features but does not restrict his selection of feats or special abilities in any way.
If the ranger selects archery, he is treated as having the Rapid Shot feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
If the ranger selects two-weapon combat, he is treated as having the Two-Weapon Fighting feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
The benefits of the ranger’s chosen style apply only when he wears light or no armor. He loses all benefits of his combat style when wearing medium or heavy armor.
Endurance: A ranger gains Endurance as a bonus feat at 3rd level.
Animal Companion (Ex): At 4th level, a ranger gains an animal companion selected from the following list: badger, camel, dire rat, dog, riding dog, eagle, hawk, horse (light or heavy), owl, pony, snake (Small or Medium viper), or wolf. If the campaign takes place wholly or partly in an aquatic environment, the following creatures may be added to the ranger’s list of options: crocodile, porpoise, Medium shark, and squid. This animal is a loyal companion that accompanies the ranger on his adventures as appropriate for its kind.
This ability functions like the druid ability of the same name, except that the ranger’s effective druid level is one-half his ranger level. A ranger may select from the alternative lists of animal companions just as a druid can, though again his effective druid level is half his ranger level. Like a druid, a ranger cannot select an alternative animal if the choice would reduce his effective druid level below 1st.
Spells: Beginning at 4th level, a ranger gains the ability to cast a small number of divine spells, which are drawn from the ranger spell list. A ranger must choose and prepare his spells in advance (see below).
To prepare or cast a spell, a ranger must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a ranger’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the ranger’s Wisdom modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a ranger can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Ranger. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Wisdom score. When Table: The Ranger indicates that the ranger gets 0 spells per day of a given spell level, he gains only the bonus spells he would be entitled to based on his Wisdom score for that spell level. The ranger does not have access to any domain spells or granted powers, as a cleric does.
A ranger prepares and casts spells the way a cleric does, though he cannot lose a prepared spell to cast a cure spell in its place. A ranger may prepare and cast any spell on the ranger spell list, provided that he can cast spells of that level, but he must choose which spells to prepare during his daily meditation.
Through 3rd level, a ranger has no caster level. At 4th level and higher, his caster level is one-half his ranger level.
Improved Combat Style (Ex): At 6th level, a ranger’s aptitude in his chosen combat style (archery or two-weapon combat) improves. If he selected archery at 2nd level, he is treated as having the Manyshot feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
If the ranger selected two-weapon combat at 2nd level, he is treated as having the Improved Two-Weapon Fighting feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.
As before, the benefits of the ranger’s chosen style apply only when he wears light or no armor. He loses all benefits of his combat style when wearing medium or heavy armor.
Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 7th level, a ranger may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at his normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment.
However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that are enchanted or magically manipulated to impede motion still affect him.
Swift Tracker (Ex): Beginning at 8th level, a ranger can move at his normal speed while following tracks without taking the normal –5 penalty. He takes only a –10 penalty (instead of the normal –20) when moving at up to twice normal speed while tracking.

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Spells]
As sn 8th level Ranger with 18 Wisdom, Irlym can cast 2 1st level, and 1 2nd level spell per day. He typically has these spells prepared:
1st: Entangle, Entangle
2nd: Swift Haste

[/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]
Grey Elf

Taller and grander in physical appearance than others of their race, gray elves have a reputation for being aloof and arrogant (even by elven standards). They have either silver hair and amber eyes or pale golden hair and violet eyes. They prefer clothing of white, silver, yellow, or gold, with cloaks of deep blue or purple.
Gray Elf Traits (Ex): These traits are in addition to the high elf traits.
— +2 Intelligence, –2 Strength.

• +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf ’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.

[sblock=Umbral Template]
-Become Undead (incorporeal), but do not recalculate BAB, Saves, or Skill points
-Become Undead (incorporeal) 
-Always Chaotic Evil. 
-Has d12 HD. 
-Fly 40’ / Perfect 
-Turn Resistance of +2 
-Str —  Dex +4  Con —  Int     –4 (min 1)  Wis +2  Cha +2 
-Loses Natural Armor bonus to AC.  
-Gain a Deflection bonus to AC equal to the creature’s Charisma  modifier (min +1).  
-Gains 1d6 Strength damage touch attack
-Create Spawn – if the Umbral Creature drains a Humanoid to 0 Strength, it dies and then rises after 1d4 rounds as a Shadow under its killer’s control.  


Irlym and Virlym were created within the aura of a Desecrate spell, granting them +2 Hitpoints per Hitdie.

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
12th Level grants 88,000 gp

Masterwork Survival Tools (Crafted by George: Took 10, 25 gp): 1 lb.
Staff: Masterwork +1 Wraithiron Bane (Undead) Quarterstaff of Disruption (32,300 gp): 5 lb. (Only one end enchanted)
Masterwork +1 Wraithiron Bane (Undead) Greaves (Gauntlets, applied to Shins) of Disruption (32,301 gp): 5 lb.
Wriathiron Hand of the Mage (Crafted by Irthos: 450 gp): -
Wraithiron Boots of Psionic Lion’s Charge (Crafted by Irthos: 6,000 gp): -
+6 Wraithiron Gloves of Dexterity (Crafted by Irthos: 16,000 gp): -

87079
gp used

[/sblock][/sblock]
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Stats for Shadow Followers]

Irthos's Shadow Followers remain undergroud beneath Irthos's feet unless ordered, following him around a few feet beneath the surface. When attacking, they typically make use of their Fly-By Attack feat, leaping out of the ground to strike and swiftly retreating back into either a wall or back beneath the earth.

The Shadows don’t very much like Aesthyr. Then again, they don’t much like anyone, except Irthos. They don’t like the way that they (especially Aesthyr) have changed their master, and because of that change, they don’t get to feed as often. They have seen Aesthyr's devotion to Irthos however, and for that, have some degree of respect for her.

Note: At the beginning of each day, Iejir casts Incorporeal Enhancement on Irthos’s Shadow Followers.

[sblock=Shadow Followers]
Unlike Irthos’s Commanded Shadows, each of Irthos’s Shadow Followers are individual characters, and, while still under the direct mental control of Irthos, they each have their own personality and appearance.

Robert: Robert used to be the leader of a mercenary unit during his life, but when his employer grew to dislike him, he sent him on a mission to a castle inhabited by a group of Shadows. He and his entire group were killed and raised again as shadows, until the shadow that had turned them was destroyed by an adventurer. He favors melee combat, as he was a very, very strong man in life.
John: John was Robert’s right hand man, and suffered the same fate. Of all of Irthos’s Shadows, Johnny has the most restraint when it comes to feeding.
Thomas: Thomas was a soldier under Robert. Having been overly eager and optimistic in life, he now is equally eager in his attempts to devour the living. Regardless of his significantly higher desire to feed, he is weak-willed, and is no more o a problem for Irthos to control than any other.
Lucas: Lucas was, like the others, a mercenary under Robert. He was very laid back and relaxed, and never really got upset or excited. In death, he is very sly, and highly enjoys sneaking up on his targets.

In addition, 8 Least Shadows and 16 Lesser Shadows follow Irthos. The Lesser Shadows are normal Shadows, except that they have been killed and revived using the Revive Undead spell. The Least Shadows have had this happen to them twice.

[sblock=Shadow Followers With Incorporeal Enhancement]
Spell-Stitched Shadow
Medium Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 12 +2d12 +2d8 (34 hp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: Fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 26 (+6 Dex, +6 deflection, +3 armor, +1 shield), touch 22, flat-footed 19
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/—
Attack: Incorporeal touch +9 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Long-sword +10 melee (1d8)
Full Attack:  Long-sword +10 melee and Incorporeal touch +4 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Incorporeal touch +9 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Create spawn, strength damage
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., incorporeal traits, +6 turn resistance, undead traits 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +7
Abilities: Str —, Dex 22, Con —,Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 18
Skills: Hide +10*, Listen +6, Search +5, Spot +6
Feats: Fly-By Attack, Empowered Ability Damage, Necrotic Reserve (Flaw: Shaky), Ghostly Grasp (Flaw: Feeble)
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, gang (2–5), or swarm (6–11)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always chaotic evil 
Advancement: 4–9 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: —

Equipment:
5,600 gp available
Masterwork Wraithiron Studded Leather (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,725 gp): 25 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Long-Sword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,105 gp): 4 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Light Shield (Crafted by George: Took 10; 721 gp): 6 lb.
Wraithiron +2 Gloves of Dexterity (Crafted by Iejir: 1,000 gp): -
Wraithiron +1 Cloak of Charisma (Crafted by Iejir: 500 gp): -

299 gp

A shadow can be difficult to see in dark or gloomy areas but stands out starkly in brightly illuminated places.
A shadow is 5 to 6 feet tall and is weightless. Shadows cannot speak intelligibly.
COMBAT
Shadows lurk in dark places, waiting for living prey to happen by.
Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.
Skills: Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. *A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a –4 penalty on Hide checks.


[/sblock][sblock=Shadow Followers Without Incorporeal Enhancement]
Spell-Stitched Shadow
Medium Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 12 +2d12 (25 hp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: Fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 25 (+6 Dex, +4 deflection, +3 armor, +1 shield), touch 21, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/—
Attack: Incorporeal touch +7 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Long-sword +8 melee (1d8)
Full Attack:  Long-sword +8 melee and Incorporeal touch +2 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Incorporeal touch +7 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Create spawn, strength damage
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., incorporeal traits, +4 turn resistance, undead traits 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +5
Abilities: Str —, Dex 22, Con —,Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 18
Skills: Hide +11*, Listen +6, Search +5, Spot +6
Feats: Fly-By Attack, Empowered Ability Damage, Necrotic Reserve (Flaw: Shaky), Ghostly Grasp (Flaw: Feeble)
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, gang (2–5), or swarm (6–11)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always chaotic evil 
Advancement: 4–9 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: —

Equipment:
5,600 gp available
Masterwork Wraithiron Studded Leather (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,725 gp): 25 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Long-Sword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,105 gp): 4 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Light Shield (Crafted by George: Took 10; 721 gp): 6 lb.
Wraithiron +2 Gloves of Dexterity (Crafted by Iejir: 1,000 gp): -
Wraithiron +1 Cloak of Charisma (Crafted by Iejir: 500 gp): -
299 gp

A shadow can be difficult to see in dark or gloomy areas but stands out starkly in brightly illuminated places.
A shadow is 5 to 6 feet tall and is weightless. Shadows cannot speak intelligibly.
COMBAT
Shadows lurk in dark places, waiting for living prey to happen by.
Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.
Skills: Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. *A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a –4 penalty on Hide checks.

[/sblock][sblock=Lesser Shadow Followers With Incorporeal Enhancement]
Medium Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 12 +1d12 +2d8 (28 hp)
Initiative: +5
Speed: Fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 25 (+5 Dex, +6 deflection, +3 armor, +1 shield), touch 21, flat-footed 19
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/—
Attack: Incorporeal touch +8 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Long-sword +9 melee (1d8)
Full Attack:  Long-sword +9 melee and Incorporeal touch +3 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Incorporeal touch +8 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Create spawn, strength damage 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., incorporeal traits, +6 turn resistance, undead traits 
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +6, Will +5
Abilities: Str —, Dex 20, Con —,Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 18
Skills: Hide +10*, Listen +6, Search +5, Spot +6
Feats: Fly-By Attack, Empowered Ability Damage (Flaw: Shaky), Necrotic Reserve (Flaw: Feeble)
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, gang (2–5), or swarm (6–11)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always chaotic evil 
Advancement: 4–9 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: —

Equipment:
4,300 gp available
Masterwork Wraithiron Studded Leather (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,725 gp): 25 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Long-Sword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,105 gp): 4 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Light Shield (Crafted by George: Took 10; 720 gp): 6 lb.
Wraithiron +1 Cloak of Charisma (Crafted by Iejir: 500 gp): -

A shadow can be difficult to see in dark or gloomy areas but stands out starkly in brightly illuminated places.
A shadow is 5 to 6 feet tall and is weightless. Shadows cannot speak intelligibly.
COMBAT
Shadows lurk in dark places, waiting for living prey to happen by.
Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.
Skills: Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. *A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a –4 penalty on Hide checks.
[/sblock][sblock=Lesser Shadow Followers Without Incorporeal Enhancement]
Medium Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 12 +1d12 (18 hp)
Initiative: +5
Speed: Fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 23 (+5 Dex, +4 deflection, +3 armor, +1 shield), touch 19, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/—
Attack: Incorporeal touch +7 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Long-sword +8 melee (1d8)
Full Attack:  Long-sword +8 melee and Incorporeal touch +2 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Incorporeal touch +7 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Create spawn, strength damage 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., incorporeal traits, +2 turn resistance, undead traits 
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +6, Will +3
Abilities: Str —, Dex 20, Con —,Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 18
Skills: Hide +11*, Listen +6, Search +5, Spot +6
Feats: Fly-By Attack, Empowered Ability Damage (Flaw: Shaky), Necrotic Reserve (Flaw: Feeble)
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, gang (2–5), or swarm (6–11)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always chaotic evil 
Advancement: 4–9 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: —

Equipment:
4,300 gp available
Masterwork Wraithiron Studded Leather (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,725 gp): 25 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Long-Sword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,105 gp): 4 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Light Shield (Crafted by George: Took 10; 720 gp): 6 lb.
Wraithiron +1 Cloak of Charisma (Crafted by Iejir: 500 gp): -


A shadow can be difficult to see in dark or gloomy areas but stands out starkly in brightly illuminated places.
A shadow is 5 to 6 feet tall and is weightless. Shadows cannot speak intelligibly.
COMBAT
Shadows lurk in dark places, waiting for living prey to happen by.
Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.
Skills: Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. *A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a –4 penalty on Hide checks.
[/sblock][sblock=Least Shadow Followers With Incorporeal Enhancement]
Medium Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 12 +2d8 (28 hp)
Initiative: +5
Speed: Fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 25 (+5 Dex, +6 deflection, +3 armor, +1 shield), touch 21, flat-footed 19
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/—
Attack: Incorporeal touch +7 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Long-sword +8 melee (1d8)
Full Attack:  Long-sword +8 melee and Incorporeal touch +2 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Incorporeal touch +7 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Create spawn, strength damage 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., incorporeal traits, +6 turn resistance, undead traits 
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +4
Abilities: Str —, Dex 20, Con —,Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 18
Skills: Hide +10*, Listen +6, Search +5, Spot +6
Feats: Fly-By Attack, Empowered Ability Damage (Flaw: Shaky), Necrotic Reserve (Flaw: Feeble)
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, gang (2–5), or swarm (6–11)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always chaotic evil 
Advancement: 4–9 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: —

Equipment:
3,300 gp available
Masterwork Wraithiron Studded Leather (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,725 gp): 25 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Long-Sword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,105 gp): 4 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Light Shield (Crafted by George: Took 10; 720 gp): 6 lb.
Wraithiron +1 Cloak of Charisma (Crafted by Iejir: 500 gp): -

A shadow can be difficult to see in dark or gloomy areas but stands out starkly in brightly illuminated places.
A shadow is 5 to 6 feet tall and is weightless. Shadows cannot speak intelligibly.
COMBAT
Shadows lurk in dark places, waiting for living prey to happen by.
Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.
Skills: Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. *A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a –4 penalty on Hide checks.
[/sblock][sblock=Least Shadow Followers Without Incorporeal Enhancement]
Medium Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice: 12 (12 hp)
Initiative: +5
Speed: Fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 23 (+5 Dex, +4 deflection, +3 armor, +1 shield), touch 19, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/—
Attack: Incorporeal touch +6 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Long-sword +7 melee (1d8)
Full Attack:  Long-sword +7 melee and Incorporeal touch +1 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) or Incorporeal touch +6 melee (1d6*1.5 Str) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Create spawn, strength damage 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., incorporeal traits, +2 turn resistance, undead traits 
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +4
Abilities: Str —, Dex 20, Con —,Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 18
Skills: Hide +11*, Listen +6, Search +5, Spot +6
Feats: Fly-By Attack, Empowered Ability Damage (Flaw: Shaky), Necrotic Reserve (Flaw: Feeble)
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, gang (2–5), or swarm (6–11)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always chaotic evil 
Advancement: 4–9 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: —

Equipment:
4,300 gp available
Masterwork Wraithiron Studded Leather (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,725 gp): 25 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Long-Sword (Crafted by George: Took 10; 1,105 gp): 4 lb.
Masterwork Wraithiron Light Shield (Crafted by George: Took 10; 720 gp): 6 lb.
Wraithiron +1 Cloak of Charisma (Crafted by Iejir: 500 gp): -


A shadow can be difficult to see in dark or gloomy areas but stands out starkly in brightly illuminated places.
A shadow is 5 to 6 feet tall and is weightless. Shadows cannot speak intelligibly.
COMBAT
Shadows lurk in dark places, waiting for living prey to happen by.
Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds.
Skills: Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. *A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a –4 penalty on Hide checks.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=George the Master Artisan]
George the Master Artisan: Neutral Good Old Male Dwarf Rogue 2/Paragon 1
[sblock= Basic Statistics]
Strength: 13 (5 points) –3 (Age) = 10
Dexterity: 9 (1 points) –3 (Age) = 6
Constitution: 12 (4 points) +2 (Racial) +2 (Paragon) –3 (age) = 13
Intelligence: 18 (16 points) +2 (Age) +2 (Headband) = 22
Wisdom: 14 (6 points) +2 (age) = 16
Charisma: 8 (0 points) –2 (Racial) +2 (age) = 8
Stats Created Using 32 Point Buy

Hit Points: 6 +1d6 +1d10 +3 (18 hit points)
Armor Class: 10 –2 (Dex) = 8
Initiative: -2 (Dex) –6 (Flaw) = -8
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Speed: 20 feet
Fortitude: +2 (Paragon) +1 (Con) = +3
Reflex: +3 (Rogue) +0 (Paragon) –2 (Dex) = +1
Will: +0 (Paragon) +3 (Wis) = +3

Attacks:
(none)

Carrying Capacity
Load: 

Known Languages: Common, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Gnoll, Orc, Terran, Undercommon
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]
-Appraise: 6 (Ranks) +2 (Craft Synergy) +2 (Racial) +4 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) = +20
-Craft (armor-smithing): 6 (Ranks) +3 (Skill Focus) +2 (Racial) +1 (Paragon) +2 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) = +20
-Craft (bow-making): 6 (Ranks) +3 (Skill Focus) +2 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) = +19
-Craft (gem-cutting): 6 (Ranks) +2 (Racial) +1 (Paragon) +2 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) = +19
-Craft (lock-smithing): 6 (Ranks) +2 (Racial) +1 (Paragon) +2 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) = +17
-Craft (leather-working): 6 (Ranks) +2 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) = +14
-Craft (poison-making): 6 (Ranks) +3 (Skill Focus) +2 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) +5 (Goggles) = +22
-Craft (weapon-smithing): 6 (Ranks) +3 (Skill Focus) +2 (Racial) +1 (Paragon) +2 (Mw Tools) +6 (Int) = +20
-Decipher Script: 5 (Ranks) +6 (Int) = +11
-Forgery: 5 (Ranks) +6 (Int) = +11
-Knowledge (local): 5 (Ranks) +6 (Int) = +11
-Profession (cook): 5 (Ranks) +6 (Int) = +11
-Profession (herbalist): 8 (Ranks) +6 (Int) = +11
-Profession (siege engineer): 5 (Ranks) +6 (Int) = +11

[/sblock][sblock=Feats]
1st Level: Skill Focus: Craft (poison-making)
Bonus (Flaw: Innatentive): Skill Focus: Craft (weapon-smithing)
Bonus (Flaw: Unreactive): Skill Focus: Craft (armor-smithing)
3rd Level: Skill Focus: Craft (bow-making)

[/sblock][sblock=Class Features]

[sblock=Rogue]
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. Rogues are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.
Sneak Attack: If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage.
The rogue’s attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and it increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied.
Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
With a sap (blackjack) or an unarmed strike, a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
A rogue can sneak attack only living creatures with discernible anatomies—undead, constructs, oozes, plants, and incorporeal creatures lack vital areas to attack. Any creature that is immune to critical hits is not vulnerable to sneak attacks. The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment or striking the limbs of a creature whose vitals are beyond reach.
Trapfinding: Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. 
Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
A rogue who beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.
Evasion (Ex): At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.
[/sblock][sblock=Dwarf Paragon]
Weapon and Armor proficiency: All Simple and All Martial weapons, All Light, Medium, and Heavy armors, and all shields (except tower shields).
Craft Expertise: Adds Class Level to Racial Bonus to Craft Checks.
Improved Stonecunnning: Racial Bonuson Search Checks rises to +4, Range increases to 20 feet, and can intuit True North at any time.
[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Racial Traits]
• +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
• Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
• Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. 
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
• Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing

[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]
4,300 gp available

Scholar’s Outfit (0 gp): -

+2 Headband of Intellect (Crafted by Iejir: 2,000 gp): -
+5 Goggles of Poison-Crafting (Crafted by Iejir: 1,250 gp): -
Masterwork Artisan’s Tools (55 gp): 5 lb
Magnifying Glass (100 gp): -
Merchant’s Scale (2 gp); 1 lb.

3407 gp used
[/sblock][sblock=Character Information]

George is a very, very old dwarf who used to live in a cottage in the woods. He met Irthos when he stumbled onto his porch, half-alive. George cared for him, bringing him back to health. They became friends, and Irthos will occasionally come to George when he needs some advice that he can’t speak with anyone else about.
George spends most of his time building small creations of wood and metal. He does not travel with Irthos, remaining at Irthos’s Stronghold.

[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 5, 2006)

*Items...*

Content removed ---


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 5, 2006)

Reserved, just in case I _do_ end up changing/adding stuff and running out of room (again).


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 5, 2006)

you could buy it for 1.5 times the price of a +3 enchantment.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 5, 2006)

Alright, post what we're doing?

1. See where I am, because you didn't describe it

2. Ask how long after the backstory this is

3. Ask how exactly we ALL met up. Was it them metting me and Mem through Es, or what?


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 5, 2006)

you've been together for... 6 years now. Where you are/what's happening: see the OP on the OT.

How you met up: bugger, thought you guys agreed on that already.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 5, 2006)

Alright, here goes.

By the way, do I control Snuggles, or you?

((This will be Endeca's color)) Endeca looks over. "What the hell? Hey, did anyone order a flying, golden box? Or slip me something at dinner earlier? Ah well." With a light sigh, she walks over and opens the window, grabbing it. You can see her reaching to open it.

((Low Wisdom!))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 5, 2006)

you control snuggles. So, what are the rest of ya doing, and where's ink?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 5, 2006)

*Grendle*

_Again... here we go... AGAIN!!!_ "Uhhhh, might want to wait on opening that Endeca..." Grendle scrambles back away from the window and stands in the doorway watching cautiously. _She gets us into more trouble... I swear..._

==============================



			
				tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> Reserved, just in case I _do_ end up changing/adding stuff and running out of room (again).
> 
> edit: Ryfte... we weren't given Exp to get to 11th level. We were given exactly enough Exp to reach 10th level. See Post 40 from the original thread, on page 2




Ink built her character on 55k xp due to the initial confusion in the thread and he gave it an okay anyways. That means that Min/Es had an extra 10k of experience which Min had to spend on enchantments. 

Regardless, with a 1.5 multiplier on top of the normal x3 multiplier there's no way Grendle could afford it, lol. Even having it crafted would cost too much. 

Her text color will be... Sandy Brown


----------



## Ink (Dec 5, 2006)

*Mem and Es (The Toy Taker)*

*[sblock=Introduction]*
*The Toy Taker
There are many stories made for children. Some are witty and teach moral lessons while others, with beautiful princesses and magical kingdoms, are best saved till bedtime, when one is tucked in and half asleep, awaiting a way to stay awake.

But there are some stories, though very few of these are left, which are still told and passed down from grandparents to grandchildren to warn us. These stories are always the most interesting. They are the ones that keep your eyes open even when they are heavy. This is one of those stories. It is the story of a girl called Mem.
Mem And The Toy Taker.
* 
[sblock=Into II]*She boasts no sword. But reaches down with two/
Fingers, touches her empty sheath and draws/
I hear the ringing of metal, see the/
Light, but cannot move. Her fingertips 
Blush, like the sun, like the moon, like the stars/   
She traces a line in the air somehow/ 
I know it cannot be real, it cannot/ 
Be true. But I swear I see it/ 
The treasure of my youth, a simple toy/
You might say. But it would still break my heart/
Taken from my hands, plucked from my breast/
*[/sblock][/sblock]
*Mem and an Uncrafted Astral Construct*




[sblock=Mem Mechanics]
[sblock=Mechanics]*Mem*
Female, Half-Giant/Elan
Medium Aberration/Giant(Psionic)
1Rogue/Psion Erudite9
Lawful Neutral
Height: 9’0
Weight: 400lbs

*Statistics* 

STR...20 [+5]…[18, +2 racial]
DEX...16 [+3]…[14, -2 racial+4 cat’s grace]
CON...17 [+3]…[15, +2 racial]
INT....22 [+6]…[20+2 level]
WIS...13 [+1] 
CHA...14 [+2]…[16,-2 racial]

*Hit Points58 *[(6+3)(+22) 
*AC 13* [Base 10 +3 dex-1 aggressive+1haste] 
Initiative: +7 [+2 aggressive+3dex+2nimble psi-crystal]
BAB+4 Grap:+12 (4BAB+3str+4size+1haste)
Speed: 60 [30+30 haste] 
Power Points 108 [33+72+3]

*Saves*
Fort 6 [+3 +3]
Ref  7 [+3+3]+1 haste
Will  7 [+6+1]

Combat modifiers: From Es at will abilities
Haste
Cat’s grace +4 Dex
Entropic shield
Personality: Aggressive +2 Initiative -1AC

[sblock=Feats/Flaws]
Flaws
Insomnia

Brash

*•[bonus from flaw] OVERCHANNEL*

*•[bonus from flaw]Resculpt Mind 

[Resculpt Mind]•[Quicken Power]

1•Spellfire Wielder[sblock=spellfire wielder]
Mem's body is equivalent to a rod of absorbtion. ie her body acts as the item "rod of aborbtion"
Maximum Levels stored = Consitution score. (ie 17)

Spell fire (stored levels) can be released as damage = to 1d6 per level stored (released as touch attack ray, reflex dc 20 for 1/2 damage. Half damage is normal fire 1/2 dam and 1/2 is Spellfire and there is no fire resistence vs it. 

Healing = to 2hp per level stored. [/sblock]

[1,5 Psion Erudite][Resculpt MindIII]/9/•Infused Construction
Metapsionic cap for Mem = manifester level + 12 for purposes of manifesting astral constructs. 

3•Boost Construct*

*6•Enhanced Construction[/sblock]*


[sblock=Skills]
Skills 128 (56+72)
Autohypnosis (Wis) 16 [13+1+2]
Bluff (Cha) 17 [5+10 [infusion]+2]
Concentration (Int) 19 [13+6]
Craft (sculpt) (Int) 18 [10+6+2 tools]
Diplomacy (Cha) 17 [11+2+2knowledge+2bluff]
DISABLE DEVICE (INT) 20 [12+6+2tools]
Intimidate (Cha) 17 [+9+2+4large+2bluff] 
Knowledge (Int) 
• Psionics 13[5+6+2] (ancient mysteries, magic traditions, arcane symbols, cryptic phrases, constructs, dragons, magical beasts)
• Architecture and engineering 11 [5+6] (buildings, aqueducts, bridges, fortifications)
• Local 11 [5+6] (legends, personalities, inhabitants, laws, customs, traditions, humanoids)
• Nobility and royalty 11 [5+6] (lineages, heraldry, family trees, mottoes, personalities)
SEARCH (Int) 22 [12+6+2knowlege] Elf sight +2 bonus on Search and Spot checks. Mem is able to notice secret or concealed doors by merely passing within 5 feet of one, getting to make a Search check as if she were actively looking for it.
Psi Craft(Int) 21 [13+6+2knowledge]
Use Magic Device (Cha) 16 [10+6]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Infusions and Exp]
Power	
Conceal thoughts	9th	500 XP
Detect psionics	9th	500 XP
Elfsight	11th	1,000 XP
Psionic tongues	11th	1,000 XP

Xp for Half Giant level adjustment 5000
Xp for items 1892
Xp for incarnate 3000
Xp for Psychic Reformation of feats 100
XP 45008[/sblock]

[sblock=Rogue]
•Weapon and Armor Proficiency: all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short-bow, and short sword. Light armor, but not with shields.
Sneak Attack 1d6
Trapfinding 
Disable Device[/sblock]
[sblock=Erudite]
Erudite 9th level (11th when Overchannelling)
Psicrystal Affinity
Bonus Feats Level 1 and 5
*Learn Any Disicpline Power*
*Power Points 108* [33bonus+72class+3race] 

*Psi Crystal in shape of a slow winding Crystal Unicorn Horn*
 Diminutive Construct 
Hit Dice: 10  (hp 29)
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft
Armor Class: 18 (+4 size, +4 Dex*+4 touch 16, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-17 
Attack: — 
Full Attack: — 
Space/Reach: 1 ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Construct traits, hardness 8, psicrystal granted abilities
(improved evasion, personality, self-propulsion, share powers,
sighted, telepathic link) 
Saves: As master’s saves 
Abilities: Str 1*, Dex 19*, Con Ø, Int 10Wis 10, Cha 10 
Skills: Climb +16*, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Search +4, Spot +6 
Feats: Alertness 
Natural Armor Adj. +4(Ex), +4,Intelligence Adj. (Ex): +4Alertness (Ex) Owner gains the Alertness feat, Improved Evasion (Ex), Personality (Ex) Nimble +2 bonus on Initiative checks,
Self-Propulsion (Su), Share Powers (Su), Sighted (Ex) 40',Telepathic Link (Su) 1 mile
Deliver Touch Powers (Su), Telepathic Speech (Ex), 30 Flight (Su)50 feet (poor). 
Power Resistance (Ex): Pr15 (level +5)

Unique Powers Per day 5 (ie the number of powers Mem can use each day. Much like a sorcerer the total list might be large but only 5 different powers are allowed per day.)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers]
_Again as per Psionics is the same as Magic rule we are using, homebrew that Mem can use her erudite abilites to learn from magic sources (Cog you said you are still brushing up on psionics) otherwise she will have no way to learn new powers._
[sblock=Steelsteal]
Steelsteal
Es does not know this but whenever Es is out of Mem's physical view, Mem steelsteals into Es' Right Rapier hand. Mem commands her not to recall this information. Thus, Mem may cast spells as personal on the rapier, but effects affect Es since Es' rapier is really part of Es' body. 

Es does not know this is the case. Es believe her magical gloves and crystal unicorn horn dagger communicate telepathically with her, telling her about traps, enhancing her abilites etc.

 When using Steelsteal, Mem keeps her body in a greater stasis cocoon in one of the 900 underground cells of the Citadel, tethered to a 8hd Tether-hound. These special individual underground cells are located 20' below the lowest floor of the Citadel. Each cell is 20 by 20 and with no doors or openings can usually only be reached by teleport or similar means.

The  Mem changes cocoons once every 8 hours, teleporting back and forth, using Es's crystal unicorn dagger (psi crystal) as a base for location. 4 hours meditation as Elan for the Tether group of powers. After manifested, another 4 hours of meditation for the powers listed here 1 thru 5. 

Thus Mem only allows Es to leave her presence once every 12 hours, and under normal circumstances Es must return home to the Citadel after 8 hours.[/sblock]

Though Mem is not limited until she actually manifests a power, her usual picks include 
1) Steelsteal(5th) 
2) Greater Metaphysical body(5th) (On both Es' Rapier hands)
3) Empathetic Transfer (2nd)
4) Astral Construct(1st) 
5) Expansion(1st) 


List of all Powers

Powers
1st Astral Construct, Grease, Call Weaponry, Compression, Conceal Thoughts, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Psionics, Detect teleportation, Detect Snares and Pits, Dimensional Pocket,
Call to mind, Grip of Iron, Comprehend Languages, Control Flames, Ecto Protection, Expansion, Metaphysical Weapon

2nd Animal Affinity, Body Adjustment, Channel Power, Dimension Slip, Quick
Find Traps, Feat Leech Psionic Knock , Psionic Repair Damage, Read Thoughts, Damp Power, Energy Adaptation Specified,  
Hustle,  Dimensional Swap, Body Purification, Stygian Erasure, Delay Poison, Empathetic Transfer, Psionic Lock, Skill Knowledge, Sense Link, Forced, Targeted Mind


3rd Dimensional Slide, Empathetic Feedback, Empathic Conduit
Dispel Psionics, , Body Purification, Ectoplasmic Form, Stasis Cocoon,Create Tether Hound,Greater Stasis Cocoon

Eradicate Invisibility,  Microkinesis Telekinetic Thrust, TelekineticForce, Telekinetic ManeuverTouch, Touch Sight, Time Hop,Vehemence

4th Crystal LodgeDimensional Anchor, Dominate, Detect remote viewing, Energy Adaptation, Fly, Freedom of Movement,  Greater Skill Knowledge, Psychic Reformation, Remote Viewing, Schism, Mind Probe, Mind Thieving, Telekinetic Maneuver,Trace Teleport

5th Adapt Body Change Fate
Catapsi, Dimensional Strike, Empower Weapon(Complete Psi Handbook):Store a power in your weapon max pp=manifester level-4 (5pp for Mem).
Improved Body Adjustment ,Incarnate, Immovability,Greater Biofeedback, Greater Metaphysical Body, Major Creation,
Restore Extremity, Psionic Revivify, Fiery Discorporation, Second Chance, Plane Shift, True Seeing, Steelsteal, Teleport, Teleport Trigger

[sblock=Astral Constuct Menus]
Astral Construct Menu

Construct Power Storing (at bottom of link)

Advanced Construction

[sblock=Astral Constructs made by Mem] 
Infused Construction 12pp+Manifester Level 9pp+ 2pp Over Channel = 23cap 
Over Channel damage taken 3d8 per manifestation for increased ML of +2
Power Points used = 17pp (Astral Contruct IX) + 6pp (Quickened) = 23pp

One level (IX)+ 1d3 Level (VII) (Enhanced Construction)

[sblock=Astral Construct IX Created as Ori's Original form of a Platinum Dragon]
Colossal Construct
Hit Dice:	19d10+80 (185 hp)
Initiative:-1
Speed:50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+25 nat, –2 size/-2 size/-1 Dex), touch 5, flatfooted 30
Base Attack/Grapple:+16/+53 (16+16size+20str+3psi body-2 attack)
Attack:	Slam +37(16bab+20str melee+3psi body-2attack) (6d6+23)
Full Attack:2 slams+37 Melee (6d6+23)//1 tail (2d8+33)
Space/Reach:30 ft./30 ft.
Special AttacksConstrict,Cleave,Meta +3,Poison Touch,Trip/per hit)
Special Qualities:	4 Menu C (Boost Construct/Amulet/2 standard), construct traits, damage reduction 15/magic, darkvision 60 ft., lowlight vision
Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6
Abilities:	Str 51, Dex 7, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills:	—
Feats:	—
Environment:	Any
Organization:	Solitary
Challenge Rating:	10
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Always neutral

(Menu A) Lesser Power Storing 
Expansion pp7 
You gain a +4 size bonus to Strength, a –4 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum effective Dexterity score of 1), a –2 size penalty on attack rolls, and a –2 size penalty to Armor Class due to your increased size.

(Menu A) Fly (Ex): The astral construct has physical wings and a fly speed of 20 feet (average).

(Menu A)Trip (Ex): If the astral construct hits with a slam attack, it can attempt to trip the opponent as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking attacks of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the astral construct.

(Menu A)Improved Natural  Benefit:  The damage for this natural weapon increases by one step, as if the creature’s size had increased by one category: 1d2, 1d3, 1d4, 1d6, 1d8, 2d6, 3d6, 4d6, 6d6, 8d6, 12d6

(Menu B) Metaphysical Construct (Menu B): The astral construct's body becomes a +3 psionic weapon. This provides a +3 enhancement bonus on attack and damage rolls made with its slam attacks. While the power is in effect, the construct's body shimmers and arcs with static electricity.

(Menu B) Poison Touch (Ex): The construct is covered in a shimmering purple liquid. If the construct hits with a melee attack, the target must make an initial Fortitude save (DC 15) or take 1d2 points of temporary Wisdom damage. A minute later, the target must save again (Fortitude save DC 15) or lose 1d4 points of temporary Wisdom damage.

(Menu C) Constrict (Ex): The astral construct has the improved grab ability with its slam attack. In addition, on a successful grapple check, the astral construct deals damage equal to its slam damage.

(Menu C) Tail Slap (Ex): The construct has a tail and gains one additional slam attack with an attack bonus equal to its highest attack bonus -2, and it deals damage of 2d8 + 1.5 times its Strength modifier (A construct cannot have a tail if it has extra arms.) 
[/sblock]
[sblock=1d3 Astral Constructs VII Created As Mem's Origianl form: White Unicorn] 
Gargantuan Construct
Hit Dice:	13d10+60 (132 hp)
Initiative:+0
Speed:	40 ft.(8 squares)
Armor Class:21 (-1 Dex, +17 natural, –1 size-2 size-2 size), touch 10, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple:+11/+39(11bab+15str+12size+3psi body-2 attacks)
Attack:Slam +27 melee (4d6+18)
Full Attack:2 slams +27 melee (4d6+18)
Space/Reach:20ft./20ft.
Special Attacks:Charge	
Special Qualities:One ability from Menu C, construct traits, damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60 ft., lowlight vision
Saves:	Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +4
Abilities:	Str 41, Dex 13, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 10
Feats:	see below
Environment:Any
Alignment:Always neutral

(Menu A)Lesser Power Storage: Expansion pp7 
(Menu A) Fly (Ex): 
(Menu A)Trip (Ex): 
(Menu A) Improved Natural Attack

(Menu B) Metaphysical Construct (Menu B): +3
(Menu B) Pounce (Ex): If the astral construct charges a foe, it can make a full attack. 

(Menu C) Dimension Slide (Sp): The astral construct can manifest dimension slide (manifester level equal to Hit Dice) as a move action once per round.[/sblock]
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]



[sblock=RACE]
Half Giant: Half-giants are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only
• Half-giant base land speed is 30 feet.
• Low-Light Vision:
• Fire Acclimated: Half-giants have a +2 racial bonus on saving fire spells and effects.
• Powerful Build: Functions in as if one size category larger except for reach.
• Naturally Psionic: 2 bonus power points at 1st level
• Psi-Like Ability: 1/day—stomp. Manifester level is equal to 1/2 Hit Dice (minimum 1st). The save DC is Charisma-based.

ELANS AS CHARACTERS
Racial traits.:Abberation
–2 Charisma.
Naturally Psionic: Elans gain 1 bonus power point at 1st level.
Repletion (Su): By expending 1 power point, an elan does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours. 
Resilience (Su): reduce the damage he is about to take by 2 points for every 1 power point spent.
Resistance (Su): 1 power point a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of his next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
*Expended gold 48950*
[Es] (Nimblewright) 33000 gp market 
Manacles, masterwork 50gp
Medal of Gallantry:Silver brooch
Sanctuary, 3/day. Activated as a Swift Action. If the wearer attacks while
Sanctuary is in effect, he/she receives a –1 Morale penalty on that attack and all
subsequent attacks for the following hour.
+2 bonus on Diplomacy checks.
–2 penalty on Bluff checks. Remains for 24 hours after the Medal has been removed. 413gp
2 mirrors, 1 steel plate, 1 steel dagger (rt hand) 4gp[/B]
Crystal Unicorn Horn (left hand not held but floating as if almost held: Mem's Psicrystal) 

[Mem]
15 platnium pieces
5gp
Silk Sorcerer's Robes and high boots 10gp
Artisan’s tools, masterwork55 gp (in hand as greatsword)
Rope, silk as part of robes (50 ft.) 10gp
Sap 1gp
Thieves’ tools, masterworks	100 gp
Hat of Disguise 675 gp
45 grey ioun stones (floating randomly around her)
(As per image posted of Mem & Astral Construct ie:normally not used)
Amulet of Advanced Construction: 3750 gp[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
*[sblock=Mem's Tale]*
[sblock=Mem: History]
She was a human once. Or was it twice.  Even once seemed so very long ago. Mem had lived so many lives learning. 

She remembers her first life, when the world was new and the snow was clean of humans. The earth was truly beautiful and Nature was its Law. She was the first to follow those laws, before even the dragons; then came the Elves, then the dwarves, then the people… so many people. And those people made new laws.

They moved into the beautiful garden she knew as the world. They took it. They changed it. They destroyed it. She died fighting for her home, for her children. She was strong, but there were simply too many of them. She had to abide by new laws.

There is one thing she still lives for, one thing she remembers by day and night, even afore her prayers; she remembers a girl named Ori.

Mem was Ori’s aid, her advisor, her protector, her best. Of the first, now the last, Mem was her mother. Mem watched her grow, watched her fight, watched her lead. In the beginning, her daughter was the second of dragons, and her people, all of nature, fought for their home against the Humans and against their “Law” and their Masters: Greed, Prejudice, Injustice; all who believed only in the “One Law” that “Might made Right”.

Mem listened to her daughter cry, to her pleas, to the news of her loss. The loss of her child, Ori…[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality Mem]
There are laws and they must be followed. 
They must be enforced.
The many shall not bully the few.
If “Might makes right” then She will make things right. Those who steal must return. Those who kill must be hunted. Those who abandon the law must be brought to it.

The new man made “One Law” required Mem to adapt her thoughts, her life, her body. But with every generation, each new body weakened her. Now, like the light of a star long dead, she is old and tired. Reluctantly, her beauty remains and her coldness no less tall or terrible; no new body could take these from her. But her towering goddess like appearance, her flawless skin, is merely a slight reflection of the true age within her. She has survived by her faith in the old laws. Even this body should have passed beyond its time, beyond ashes. She prays daily for justice to justify her existence.

Obsessed with form and formality, Mem respects the stronger and instructs the weaker. Reminiscent of the past, She has taken to sculpting, often in her daughter’s image—the purest of white, an older image, that of the first dragon but sometimes in her own image, her original body, the first of magical beasts, the First of Unicorns. 

Yet above all these mundane creations is Es. Though some have called this Daughter of Mem a mere toy (or toy taker for those who have had the misfortune of meeting her), even its hair is far and beyond any of Mem’s most painstaking creations. Es’s hair is part of Mem’s daily rituals. Set back meticulously and stone-tight, they reflect the hardness of her ways, in the exact flawless of form Mem demands.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mem: Descriptions]
Like a beautiful towering queen, terrible and silent, Mem’s faith in Her cause remains. She alone follows the order and standard of righteousness sought. Only the ones who had taken her away from them can return her.  Human Laws had taken her away.  Human Laws would return her.  This is her calculated logic. Year after decade after century, this has been Mem’s purpose. She is so close she can touch it. She can see Ori coming back. She must prepare. She must prepare a home. 

More than a hundred and fifty generations later, the greatest of all children will arise again. An eternity of training has accustomed her to the vastness of knowledge.  She has taken on innumerable forms, countless bodies and faces, all to bide her time. Were there any left who knew of her, they would know the toys she collected from the ends of the earth were all for but a child. Using up lives and experience in a trade for magic or knowledge, knowing that the mystery of the unspoken will soon come to her. Mem’s life is simply that of loyalty, loyalty to Justice that is devotion--untainted by love or the weaker emotions thereof. Obsessed in her daughter, Mem’s life is like her. Elderly and bent, an old thin mask of her former self; bitter, callous, filled with rightfulness and pride, covered by nothing more than the wisp of beauty.

Of a higher calling; her ways unyielding, unforgiving, of one purpose of one thought: Justice. There would be new home for her child. That home would be called “Es”.
[/sblock][/sblock]
*The Toy Taker*




[sblock=Es Mechanics]
Nimble Wright: SRD excerpt
Medium Construct/Phernic
[sblock=Phernic srd exerpt] CREATING A PHRENIC CREATURE
“Phrenic” template that can be added to any nonmindless creature that does not already have the psionic subtype (referred to hereafter as the “base creature”). A phrenic creature uses all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
Size and Type: The creature’s type does not change. It gains the psionic subtype.
Psi-Like Abilities (Sp): A phrenic creature possesses the psi-like abilities indicated below, depending on its Hit Dice. The abilities are cumulative. Unless otherwise noted, an ability is usable once per day. Manifester level is equal to the creature’s HD. The save DCs for a phrenic creature’s psi-like abilities are Charisma-based.
HD	Abilities
1–2	3/day—defensive precognition; 1/day—force screen
3–4	3/day—empty mind, mind thrust
5–6	1/day—body adjustment, brain lock
7–8	1/day—aversion, blast
9–10	3/day—intellect fortress; 1/day—psychic crush
Special Qualities: A phrenic creature has all the special qualities of the base creature, plus the following special qualities.
Naturally Psionic: A phrenic creature gains 1 bonus power point.
Abilities: Increase from the base creature as follows: Int +2 , Wis +2, Cha +4.
Feats: A phrenic creature can take psionic feats, if it meets the prerequisites for such feats.[/sblock]
Hit Dice:	10d10+20 (75 hp)
Initiative:+10
Speed:	70 ft. (14 squares)
Armor Class:28 (+10 Dex, +7 natural+1 haste), touch 21, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple:+8/+29[8bab+10dex+5gloves+5nat weapon+1haste]
Disarm +29(+8bab,+10dex,+5gloves,+5meta weapon,-4 light weapon, +4 improved disarm, +1haste)
Attack:2 rapier +24 [+8bab +10wfinesse+1 haste+5 nat weapon](2d6+9/12–20 )  
Full Attack:3 rapier (haste)
Space/Reach:5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:Trip thrust attack DC 19 reflex
Special Qualities:	Augmented Critical, Construct, SR 27, vunrabilities, (Ice effects slow 1/2 speed, Fire effects stun 1 round), rapiers are natural weapons, draw and sheath into forearms as free actions at will, Alter self to any humanoid form (as per text discription in MMII)
Spells at will Caster Level 6 (neg due to Mage Slayer feat) DC 14
Alter self/Cat's Grace/ Entropic Shield/ Haste/ Feather fall
Saves:	Fort +3(immune), Ref +14, Will +6
Abilities:	Str 19, Dex 30 (+4cg,+2level), Con —, Int 12, Wis 19, Cha 23
Skills: All (1/2 rank as per Jack of all Trades) Hide +20(10r+10), Gather Information 15(4r+6+3+2nk), Intimidate 18(7r+6+3cop+2nk), Move Silently 15(5r+10), Slight of Hand 19(9r+10), Tumble 20(10r+10), Perform 13(Dance 2r+6+3+2nk) 11, Spell Craft +3 (2r+1),
Feats/Flaws:
Brash[flaw], Dodge[bonus Nimblewright], Mobility[bn], No time for book learning[flaw], Nymph's Kiss[bn], Spring Attack[bn], Improved Disarm[bn], Power Attack[fb], Mage Slayer[bn], Resounding Blow[fb], Weapon Finesse[b cog], 1stJack of all Trades, 3rdElusive Target, 6thCloak Dance, 9thUrban Tracking Planned:Quick Recovery

Environment:Any
Alignment:Chaotic Good
Treasure:
_Gloves of fearsome grip +5 grapple/climb/disarm 5813 gp
Adamantine Rapier Hands 2250 gp
Manacles, masterwork 50gp
Scarab of Golembane (hidden in Alterself form) 938gp
Circlet of Persuasion 1688 (+3 to Charisma Checks)
2 mirrors, 1 steel plate, 1 steel sheath (rt hand) 4gp
Battering Ball: 1’ diameter sphere of metal weighing 15 lbs.
On command, the sphere launched itself up to 10’ into a solid object, where is makes a
Break Object check at +12, then it flies back to its starting point. This action is repeated
each round until the object breaks, the sphere is commanded to stop, or a creature
gets in its path. In the case of a creature, the sphere stops before hitting it and returns to
its starting location. 750gp

Crystal Unicorn Horn (left hand not held but floating as if almost held: Mem's Psicrystal)_

A construct has the following features.
—No Constitution score.
—Low-light vision. —Darkvision out to 60 feet.
—Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease , death effects, and necromancy effects, critical hits, non-lethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or energy drain, any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless),death from massive damage. 
Immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less.
—Cannot heal damage on their own. Since it was never alive, a construct cannot be raised or resurrected.
—Constructs do not eat, sleep, or breathe.
[/sblock]

*[sblock=The Toy Taker's Tale]*
[sblock=History Es]
Es does not remember her linage and does not care. And, while her figure has grown far beyond beautiful her emotions have remained indifferent and obstinate to her sole parent. Under her mother’s tutelage, she has excelled in warfare not for love of the art, but due to Mem’s unforgiving requirements to patience and form. Cold, self righteous, and silent, Es seems to simply follow the orders and standards Mem seeks.

Yet a higher calling or perhaps a fear of fear in Es, finds her mother’s ways unyielding and unforgiving. Though Es appears closer to her 17th year, a century of service has accustomed her to the strict high collared military uniforms of ceremony.  Like a moving statue of a nymph, to faultless to seem a real, yet with glaring watery grey eyes. She often trains in silence, knowing that the mystery of the unspoken will one day overcome the uncaring, Mem.  With a strict upbringing among clergy, Es’ only pastimes are of form and perfection.  While her mother clearly favors and listens to her opinions, patiently, night after night, the only truth seems to lie in her mother’s pursuit of justice. [/sblock]


[sblock=Description Es]
Her robe remains unclasped, perfectly neat, perfectly white--like her posture, like her, an image of a girl, hooded, robed utterly white, modestly lowers herself before Mother Mem, most graceful of giantesses.
 First to her hands, then, to her knees and finally to the ground, gently laying an empty white sheath before her queen.  And like every night, after her prayers, her mother baptizes her.  Under her concealing hood, the silver face of an Elvin goddess revealed, her braided hair weighed straight by her mother’s presence and saturation. They both run over her soft delicate form like water. She lowers her hood, looks to her reflection and peers into twin vials of innocent darkness. Once again, she carries her plain, empty white sheath. Wetness trickles from her thin locks like blood, covering her every feature, painting her every part.

And her eyes, though grey, seem to gleam red as water bleeds from her flawless brow, but she forces them open to glare at Mem with abhorrence. And the sweet faced daughter whispers, the adolescence’s voice purrs, like a choir of a thousand ancients.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality Es]
Es does not know why she is here, nor why she obeys her mother so completely. She merely does. She never eats, never sleeps, never questions. That will all change one day, and Mem will pay dearly. She will break from her mother’s “Laws” and leave them empty. For now it is only a dream.  But then there are other dreams, dreams where she is unattractive, repulsive, steeled and grossly distorted from her unblemished self.  Dreams where she is ugly, where her arms are thick knots of muscle, all at the shoulders, and her hands hang down to her short bowed legs.  Her delicate white arms ending in short, stubby iron fingers, her unspoiled neck gone, and her innocent face large broad flat, inhumanly featureless a cumbersome metal shield binding her. But like the others it is only a delusion, she looks in the mirror, and is her beautiful alluring self once more.[/sblock]

[sblock=Summary]
The Toy Taker's story (in case u don't have time for the read)

Mem's daughter Ori has been killed.
Mem wants justice. 

Es' is believes herself to be Mem's daughter.
Es does not know she is a nimblewright (a beautifully crafted humanoid construct)

Mem is now preparing a new home for the return of her daughter.
That home is Es' body.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 5, 2006)

For the pain is greater than before. 
It is more than care to bear.
So often do I find myself wondering, why hath God abandoned us? Where is His justice? Can there be a higher purpose to this incomprehensible logic chain beyond the slightest grasp of my understanding. I look again to this world, or rather, to the humans infesting it. In a world of what seems to be infinite races and languages, in a world filled with religions, I see not one human whom could be deemed unselfish. 

This day, the self-proclaimed Rescuer and Lord of Porthaven, Khyber Mercane, Arch Mage of Modrons, did us honor. “The Companionship” as the masses cheered, afore all nations declared us: Companions of the Realm, friends of the commoners, the truth behind the Laws of the land. He crowned us for the cleansing of Porthaven, of all injustice, under the Rule of His Lordship Arch-Magi,Khyber Mercane.

Even today after the flowers and flowery words, praising us before the multitudes of humans. Our singular group of outcasts and giantess, solemnly declared free peoples not only as equals among the commoners, but friends of the people, forevermore Heroes of the Realm, Defenders of Justice and Enforcers of Law. The humans listened to his pretty words.

I watched him. I watched him lie. Lie and steal away as the festivities commenced before, in and all about our newly granted headquarters, a grand Citadel of a prison to hold the injustice-- thinking we did not anticipate his two handed dealings with the Guilds of the land.

I watched him as clearly as if he was Es beside me, her delicate form covered in my shadow, in my light.

Cleaning his city of crime? No, organizing his city for it.

Mem, 
Spring, Porthaven, 3497 years after the fall.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 5, 2006)

Irthos, upon Endeca's advance, likewise moves to the back of the room, next to Grendle. His eyes narrow. _What is this?_ He catches Iejir's eye- but Iejir is moving towards Endeca already. As Endeca moves to open the box, Iejir catches her arm in his small fingers. He glances back at Irthos, then says to Endeca, "Might you want to wait on opening that a bit? Whatever's inside, if there is anything, might be... dangerous."
Iejir looks down at the box struggling in her grasp. _How Curious_.

Irthos glances at Grendle, catching her eye. He whispers quietly under his breath, in Goblin, "Fool Elf." Irthos then opens his belt pouch, releasing Aesthyr. He says to her quietly in the Celestial Tongue, "What do you see?"

(Aesthyr uses her _Detect Evil_ Spell-Like ability in the direction of the Box)

Irthos then looks over at Mem, knowing her skills in the arts of Trapspringing.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 5, 2006)

bah, double post.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 5, 2006)

tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> Irthos, upon Endeca's advance, likewise moves to the back of the room, next to Grendle. His eyes narrow. _What is this?_ He catches Iejir's eye- but Iejir is moving towards Endeca already. As Endeca moves to open the box, Iejir catches her arm in his small fingers. He glances back at Irthos, then says to Endeca, "Might you want to wait on opening that a bit? Whatever's inside, if there is anything, might be... dangerous."
> Iejir looks down at the box struggling in her grasp. _How Curious_.
> 
> Irthos glances at Grendle, catching her eye. He whispers quietly under his breath, in Goblin, "Fool Elf." Irthos then opens his belt pouch, releasing Aesthyr. He says to her quietly in the Celestial Tongue, "What do you see?"
> ...




Speaking flawless Celestial, Endeca replies, "Well? Any evil in this?" She shifts back into Common, "It seems so shiny and pretty. Could be trapped, but hey, what's life without some risk? No fun, that's what. I say we open it and hang the consequences."

((Snuggle's Color)) The intellect devourer pops out from his den in the corner, a pile of quilts Endeca knitted him. "Yooooooooooouuuu shooooooooouuuuuuuld beeeeeeee moooooooooreeeee coooooooonceeeeeeerneeeeeeeed wiiiiiiiiith yooooooouuuuuuuur saaaaaaaaafeeety, Miiiiiiiiiiistreeeeeeeeeeess."

((Yeah, he'll always talk like that))


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 5, 2006)

((I love speaking everything. You can't say a word that she doesn't understand...))


----------



## Ink (Dec 6, 2006)

Mem, pauses. Her posture is ever genteel. Still kneeling as if completing some ancient oriental ceremony rather than a simple journal entrée, she rises lightly in complete contradiction to her size. There is a controlled anger in as she stands, a calmness that simply should not be and a flaw to her allure.
“Forgive me, Lord Irthos. Mine mind hath been elsewhere of late.”  And she stares to the box. Studying it, understanding it, speaking to it (through her thoughts). (diplomacy check)  
“Little box, what secret would thou keep or share?”And her gaze falls on the tiny box, as if to open it with her stare.

(ooc: 1) Knowledge checks (ancient mysteries, magic traditions, arcane symbols, cryptic phrases, constructs, dragons, magical beasts, architecture and engineering, legends, personalities, psionics, inhabitants, laws, customs, traditions, mottoes and personalities), 2)Detect Magic/ Psionics to determine type etc

“Some of us should leave the room, shouldst this be a small parting gift from the newly formed Assassin’s Guild. Of course, Endeca if thou wouldst stay and watch I would none less be gladdened.” Mem smiles subtly and perhaps with a hint of kindness (diplomacy check)….3)Search Traps check


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 6, 2006)

"Aye," Irthos replies to Mem, and then bows low to her. He then directs his attention to Iejir and calls, "Come, my brother. We are of little use in these matters."
Iejir releases Endeca's hand, catching her eye briefly, and then walks back to stand next to Irthos and Grendle.

Irthos then holds his hand up, and Aesthyr alights gently upon his palm. "Have you seen anything we cannot?", he asks in Celestial, his words soft upon his lips.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 6, 2006)

((My  colors aren't working..))

The moment Iejir is across the room, Endeca smiles her mischevious smile, flicks the latch on the box open, and opens the thing with speed only born of her mischief. ((Assuming we don't die)) She leans her head and peers inside, marveling once again at how shiny the box in question is.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 7, 2006)

（（Aha, finger of death, joo lose!   ))

For all of the party's curiosity, the box turns out to be a simple contraption, although Aesthyr gets a strong glow of evil from snuggles. The box whirrs and pops open, ejecting a scrollcase, it then flies off again after closing, the only damage appears to be a hole in the window upon its departure.



Nice work so far guys!


----------



## Ink (Dec 7, 2006)

Emptiness, not unlike ink gradual thickness and slowly pollutes her. She is lost in a dream almost recalled, almost awake. She would open her eyes, but the colors have been stolen. There are voices but she cannot hear the words. There is darkness but she cannot see. There is torment and she curls in her bed as a child might. She cannot feel the pain. Forever is this night. Eternal is this damnation. Es eyes remain wide open, her pupils the softest of grey. Her slender childlike lips parted as if to gasp, as if to cry, as if to breath. Es pulls away from the whole, her body, still attached, and she would whine from the tearing. But she cannot. She cannot see. She cannot hear. She cannot breath. Yet each hour less than the last, but the time does not recede but continues…and it is and empty shell of a thought, a pretentious comfort in this wracking agony of a prison that is her body. 

The shadow changes, it alters and there are images. Images of light and life, pictures of warmth and a reality beyond this inky nothingness rush upon the adult-child’s senses.
Scenes of Endeca and her easygoing smile, the elf’s face sparkling with curiosity. Endeca’s good-natured charm infects those around her again with a shining box. Abruptly a fair skinned hand snaps out, grabbing Endeca’s hand as she reaches for the winged box. Irthos’ piercing brown eyes flash orange for a second, his perfectly toned muscles rippling to a halt as Iejir hand rest gently on her friend’s forearm. Endeca’s emerald eyes sparkle, like the box, with gold, winking as if to Es as if the Elf could see Es right here, right now. Endeca’s outfit of scraps and color blur out of focus, a movement a breaking of glass…And her mother’s voice… crushes her daughter’s thoughts, destroying Es’ dream, commanding her once more.

“Track it. Find out where it is going. NOW!”

And in that instant Es is awake and running. Strange… Was I not in my bed fast asleep? Was I not under my covers? Was I not nude? How are my weapons on my fingertips again? 
The air itself streams around her. She is beyond any mortal quickness. There is a sound of breaking glass, as the little box leaves; and another breaking of glass—the second is Es. She is out her own fourth floor window almost the same instant as the box far below her flees, but nevertheless it is still directly under her. 

 Es is alive again, and this world, unlike her dream, is slow and well within her control. Everything moves unhurried here. Like a water nymph she turns in the air, her cloak her current, she catches the glass around her like leaves on a stream, silently. She smiles at the shining toy, taking time to enjoy the view above, below, around her. 

Track it? Why not just take it?  Frustratingly she cannot disobey.

Calmly in flow of her turn, Es lands, using a ledge below as a swimmer might, her knees drawn in, she pushes up, out, momentum pouring her body forward. The box is off in a whir around corners down alleys.

 Akin to possessed, Es follows every bend, every flight. She steps impossibly sideways about every turn, gliding, twisting through the air, suddenly catching a corner and then another, the hunter glides along in silence, in darkness. Not so far behind, perhaps wanting to touch her prey, relaxed, now knowing the box’s turns sometimes before it makes them, following it fluidly, deducing the tiny toy’s movements and final destination with every step. Her finger tips barley touch the earth with every landing and the new city streets pass below her like a grey dirt river.

Occ Most of this is rp but: Mem Autohypnosis to memorize and remember as much as she can about the box, including inner mechanics that she used with her knowledge checks from before. Mem command was sent to Es telepathically through Crystal Unicorn horn (Psi crystal). 

If she must, Es uses urban tracking feat to follow the box. Cog, please tell me if you need me to roll for any of these including: Slight of hand for the catching the glass window Es broke. Feather fall and tumble for movement, Move silently, and Hide with appropriate minus checks for moving at full out which should be 280’ for Es.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 7, 2006)

(Small note: it was Iejir that halted Endeca, not Irthos. Good move, by the way)


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 7, 2006)

"Mem! You should treat that poor girl better than that. Besides, they probably want such a valuable contraption back, no need to read into it. Now, pray there are no _explosive runes_ on this scroll."

Endeca stoops down and opens the scroll up, reading it out loud.

((Alright, a few things. 1. Snuggles no longer has the Evil subtype, and is in fact Chaotic Nuetral. Endeca is working on making that Chaotic Good (Snuggles still has vulnerability to Protection from Evil because of his monster entry). 2. Endeca is an elf, not a halfling. People always look at the picture and say halfling or gnome! WHY? Also, plan on more in-depth roleplaying later on. Right now, I'm saying what I need to in as few words as possible, because my Internet is on crack right now, and discoes randomly.))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 7, 2006)

LG: fair enough, I know how it is, as for my opinions on IDs, you can thank NWN.

Ink: *applause* and no, no checks needed. 

After about 20 minutes of flying towards the centre of the city, the box vanishes into a grand temple of pelor, charging in would probably be unwise.

Meanwhile...

Endeca removes the scroll from the cylinder and begins to read...

The scroll is made of fine vellum, and the letter itself is short and written in hurried, urgent handwriting.

"Greetings. I have heard of your companionship as well as prowess in missions of retrieval, and this is why I have chosen you to assist me in thic terrible misfortune((those of you who play killer bunnies, no, not that terrible misfortune)). I have work for all of you, which unfortunately may not be put in ink, for I fear it will  be intercepted. There has been a disaster in my community, and I wish for that you will restore parts of the incident to their former state, wherever possible. I will promise that I shall make it worth your while, meet me by the temple of our Lord Pelor before sunrise in two days.

Signed: Allister Brightstar. "


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 8, 2006)

As Endeca reads aloud, Irthos's cold stare shifts slightly to a darkly amused smile. _"Our Lord Pelor", eh? Fools._ His mind wanders for a brief second as he reminisces of years past, before his ascension, when he too was a "slave of the gods"... and his face quickly returns to to its typical Ice-like expression as he is reminded of his exile.
His thoughts turn back to the present. "As I recall, the Church of Pelor is not overly fond of those alike to myself or my companions," he says. "That could be particularily problematic."
Aesthyr slowly revolves in a circle over Irthos's head, illuminating him. She floats down to his shoulder where she softly whispers in his ear for a short moment. Irthos nods, and then turns his attention back to everyone else. "Regardless," he says, "I believe we should meet this Allister fellow."

"I agree," Iejir pipes in. He shrugs non-chalantly. "Besides, he did mention a Reward, and we're a little tight on funds now." He pulls a coin from his pouch and tosses it in the air, catching it deftly and winking.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 8, 2006)

((okay guys, you still have a day to kill in between, so I will explain the layout of the town to you lot. first though, two things...
1: the capital R in reward gave me a good laugh, as well as showing me everything I needed to know about Iejir, thanks  
2:for those of you who are curious, LS still didn't reply, I reckon he/she is dead or somethin'.))

The layout of the town is, more or less, as follows. 

It's a square walled in city, divided neatly into quarters. The NW corner is the residential area, along with the docks and the area in which you are currently located. The SW is the entertainment quarter, providing amusement of many sorts, including an Arena.The NE is the city gates, the city hall, guild halls and a few other official buildings((note: you are not registered with any guild... yet)). Finally, the SE quarter is the commercial district, filled with marketplaces, stalls and shops of many different kinds(as well as quality), it is also quite easy to find exotic goods in such a great port, as trade is common.



((that's it for now, go kill some time, or do anything of your choice)).


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 9, 2006)

((...guys? You all there? What will ya be doing the next day?))


----------



## Ink (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry about my mis reads LG.
 Elf got it.
 I edited for both our favourite elf and Iejir in my previous post.


----------



## Ink (Dec 9, 2006)

Mem seems to laugh out loud. It is a delicate laugh, but a sweet one, the kind that would leave an unpleasant flavor in one’s memory. As if she was amused with you, but only in her heart, and when no one else was looking, so that it was only between the two of you and so you could prove nothing of the sort.

“Pelor be no lord of mine.

 Irthos, correct mine mistake, but hath not all the vermin verily kept in our cells, at a time or afore in their contemptible lives, paid their homage to Pelor as their deity, where after they did enter their new homes but below us?

 Anon, doth Allister Brightstar, Priest of Pelor, seek our help outside of his own god. By what faith should then we judge Pelor or his flock to be lawful or worthy of his namesake? Nay, say I to all this that must be done in secret, like thieves and little men, away from the priest’s very own laws. What we have done thus-far, and rightly so, for the public, and in the public.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 10, 2006)

((you know, it's not gonna be popular, but you've got a point there... by the way, this guy is NOT a high priest, and the shakespearian is pretty cool, not actually hard to understand either... for me, anyway.))


----------



## Ink (Dec 10, 2006)

[Sblock=ooc] occ: This is a cool intro to our job--it's a great way to start Cog =), and I would love to know what the priest wants. Made tjhe edit from high priest btw.

 I'm just trying to find a way to get Mem out of the picture so I can rp Es more. U know give Mem an excuse to steelsteal and let the rest of the group go check out everything.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 10, 2006)

((thank you, tha last time I ran this, the group's response to the box was fireball, eld.blast, barb rage/swing and flame strike... didn't last long... anyways, tell me what you would all like to do the next day, if anything, and (if you don't mind) a brief summary of what steelsteal is please, thanks.))


----------



## Ink (Dec 10, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] OCC: no problemo.
1) If you look under Mem mechanics, goto powers sblock section.
2) Click on steelsteal sblock it will tell you how and why Mem uses this power. Want more? 

3) Then goto the powers list just below. 5th level power steelsteal.  Click on it there is a link at the bottom of the link is the power Steelsteal (full discription)

Hmmm anyone other players around?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 11, 2006)

(Sorry about the lack of posting- I've been gone all weekend and haven't been able to get to a computer.)

At Mem's words, for the first time in a _very_ long while, a small chuckle escapes Irthos's lips. "Well said, Mem. What can be said of a priest who asks favors of heretics? He must be a very desperate man."
After this, he coughs slightly, and his gaze returns once again to frozen rock, expressionless. "Considering that," he says, in a tone that sounds almost bored, "As Iejir was so quick to notice, this man offered a reward... and if he, a priest of Pelor, has decided to turn to a group such as we, then we are likely his last resort. Our payment could very well be on our terms." He shrugs apathetically.

In direct contrast with Irthos's tone, Iejir laughs aloud at this, a deep grin on his face, his eyes alight. "And if he's got connections within the church, then he's bound to be good for whatever we ask for... and if he's not, then gods know how useful it could be to have a priest of Pelor indebted to us." He laughs again. "_Especially_ if he doesn't want this debt to be public- which is likely, considering our line of work," he finishes, polishing the coin he had been idly tossing on his robe sleeve.


----------



## Ink (Dec 11, 2006)

*Porthaven*

Two hundred years ago, the coastal town of Porthaven was built on a site that was advantageous for trade but both geologically and meteorologically unstable. A volcano in the nearby mountains threatened to erupt and destroy the town, and earthquakes, tidal waves, and hurricanes were common. But the doughty townsfolk stayed and rebuilt after each disaster, determined to make the town prosper. 

Via the magic of Khyber Mercane, the harsh windstorms that had previously blown through the valley softened to mild breezes, and the high waves that had battered the shoreline shrank to harmless ripples before reaching the coast. The earthquakes that were once common occurrences no longer shook the land. Even the seasons seemed to even out until the temperatures rarely reached uncomfortable extremes.

 The crews of ships now find the calm waters and friendly people of the city a welcome sight, as do many weary travelers along the coast.

*PORTHAVEN*
The city of Porthaven has now enjoyed two years of peace, perfect weather, and is now considered one of the fastest growing city in the land.

Ruler Khyber Mercane, human sorcerer 6
(mayor) Autho: Bergan Regal, human aristocrat 5

AL LG; Assets 200,000 gp, 4 warships, 1 large water elemental

Population 150,000approx ; Mixed (118500 humans, 13500 halflings, 7500 dwarves, 4500 elves, 3000 gnomes, 1500 half-elves, 1400 halforcs 10 drow); Size: 1.4 square miles, or 946 acres.

Others: adept 2 (200), adept 1 (700), aristocrat 4 (2), aristocrat 3 (8), aristocrat 2 (20), aristocrat 1 (70), barbarian 5 (1), barbarian 3 (80), barbarian 2 (120), barbarian 1 (400), bard 13 (1), bard 12 (2), bard 6 (60), bard 3 (1), bard 1 (480), cleric 3 (4), cleric 2 (160), cleric 1 (340), commoner 4 (40), commoner 2 (240), commoner 1 (137,510), druid 5 (1), druid 3 (10), druid 2 (50), druid 1 (100), expert 2 (240), expert 1 (6420), fighter 2 (240), fighter 1 (600), monk 3 (8), monk 2 (200), monk 1 (400), paladin 6 (1), paladin 3 (120), paladin 2 (240), paladin 1 (480), ranger 2 (10), ranger 1 (30), rogue 5 (20), rogue 4 (40), rogue 3 (40), rogue 2 (200), rogue 1 (400),  sorcerer 3 (1), sorcerer 2 (240), sorcerer 1 (480), warrior 1 (3040),  wizard 3 (120), wizard 2 (240), wizard 1 (480). 

Important Figures:
Khyber Mercane, human sorcerer 6
Onyx Deathcure, elf fighter 5 
Bardak Firehand, dwarffighter 5
Vonn Stefos, human rogue 5
Sister Mara, human cleric 5
Zax Grierson, human ranger 5

Bardak Icehand: Bardak is the town constable and leader of Porthaven’s militia. . More importantly, he oversees the Citadel/Prison Grounds/Barracks of the Companionship (The Citadel serves as Headquarters for the militia contingent assigned in and around the harbor). Aside from the Companionship, he has 200 fighters and 1300 warriors in his service and can call up an additional 7500 members of the local militia with a few hours notice. 

Bergan Regal: Bergan is the duly elected mayor of Porthaven, but the post may as well be hereditary, since members of his family have served as mayor for almost a hundred years.

Onyx Deathcure: Onyx is the Regal family bodyguard and advisor to the city’s militia. Once an adventurer, Onyx retired early and settled here with his drow wife to raise a family in peace. He has served the Regal family for more than thirty years.

Sister Mara: Sister Mara is the senior cleric of Porthaven. A slender woman about 5 feet 8
inches tall, she has long, flowing blond hair and wears the familiar grey robes of clergy. Over these, she wears silk vestments adorned with the holy symbols of and several hundred odd shapes that resemble interconnecting gears. 

Vonn Stefos: A former adventurer, Vonn now owns the largest shipping business in Porthaven and as well as over 70 vessels.

Zax Grierson: Zax comes from a large family, all of whom have taken up the ranger profession. He has fully explored the volcanic tunnels in the nearby mountain ranges, and he often undertakes missions on behalf of the city. 
[Sblock=ooc] OCC: here's some background for Porthaven, Coz. Hope it helps. Change it as you like or see fit. Just doing some stuff till everyone get's back into the game.  

What would you think about joining the 2 threads (my computer crashing grrrrrrrr --i should buy a mac).

 That way you can still have the story move along cuz there will always some player who can still post that day while other members such as myself are tied up in RL trying to critical their computer's keyboard![/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 11, 2006)

tiluvias:wow, and I thought mem was bad...  

ink: thanks for the thorough explanation, will look at the power soon. I like the story, but want the whole place be toned down. This is not FR, level20 is not compulsory  . Honestly, khyber can just be a sorcerer with special access to control weather(hmm... otherwise,say, level 6?) have the mayor be level 1/2 aristocrat, less soldiers and make em level 1 warriors with a few level 1/2 fighters. Knock down the levels of everyone else majorly, as I showed above... again, this is not FR and i want you guys to be special in terms of power level, I quite like the level of power in eberron, for reference. tying the two threads together? That would be messy, sorry, don't want to have to reconfigure the whole thing for eight. Finally, do you realize that the gold limit is about 10 times that of a planar metropolis? Something is wrong... they should not have artifacts in every house. Sorry about the criticism, I do like it, but the whole thing is faaaaar too high-end...


So, fast-forward to the next day? By the way, I'm not concerned about you two not posting much, as you two are the most frequent posters here other than me. LG mentioned why he's not posting, and I have no idea what happened to Ryfte...


----------



## Ink (Dec 11, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] OCC: Toned down everything by about half and kept the levels basically 6 or below execpt for the weather control guy.   Please change anything or everything to your liking--I was just messing around and hopn' ta help ya out with some boring mechanics for the city while waiting. 

Can you tell me more about the harbor  (size? clean? guards? so i can make up something to write for Es as she heads home) [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 11, 2006)

Ink: looks good, apart from the assets still being too big... also, mem's diary seems to suggest that khyber is not exactly LG...

anyway, as for the harbour...

as you run through the harbour hurriedly, familiar views come to your eyes... the place is more or less deserted at this time of the night, apart from guards both visible and (in some cases) invisible watching over the goods. It's not exactly a pleasant place to walk through, the ground being originally well paved, and then covered in bird droppings, fish entrails, loose pieces of wrapping and stray goods, plus one three-legged (literally)skeletal cat, a regular of the harbour with various stories behind it. The guards don't seem to notice you, they're not exactly professionals(for the most part) and are more interested in watching the goods and chatting with other guards as well as snoring on the floor. All around you are wooden sheds with fishing and trade boats, along with crates full of iced fish. Off in the distance, you see some gnomish boats,illuminated with illusory lights to attract squids.


----------



## Ink (Dec 11, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]OCC: 



> this is not FR and i want you guys to be special in terms of power level, I quite like the level of power in eberron



 wow finally a DM who will let us be all we can be, compareed to the city guard npcs ...nice  

Next,,,
Most harbour cities want to be ruled, and assume themselves to be, Lawful and Good--generally good for business.  Most politicans and Rulers however do not really fit that discription--generally good for business...so they say...

Assets...for a port city of aprox population 150 000...ummm... 1,500,000gp?---I really have no idea? All up to you Cog. I was just playn around and hopn to help out. Please help me fix any of my boo boos  or anything as ya see fit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 11, 2006)

I walk down the streets and there are familiar faces, all the familiar lights of magic lighting the way straight to the harbor. I find it strange that mother, for all her justice, would have me patrol the docks. None of the humans on or off the sea abide by laws unless forced to, not even the laws they make themselves.

 The guards are always friendly to the incoming ships but they seem to take a special pride in their love of bullying the average citizen. Here they are snoring for their pay; I notice they seem plenty awake to collect their “protection money” from a fisherman’s boat whenever one docks—how do they wake up so easily for that?

But the strangest thing is that even the “good” humans seem at odds about something or other. Each day, with a new dawn, just before clean-up, more regular than a sunny day (and here in Khyber Mercane’s “Perfect Porthaven” that’s saying something), I see the paladins and clerics arguing around the docks. Don’t they tire of it all? What can they argue about every single morning? Don’t they get bored?  These humans follow the exact same routine every single day—so what can it be? It’s amazing they die so quickly. You’d think with all the time they waste doing the same things they must have the time to do it forever. I often wonder what difference it would make if they argued on a clean dock, rather than cleaning up after instead. Just for a change…

Es glides along the main street, all of them lead to the harbor haven.  For what might be minutes, she is called. For once the calling is not her mother’s. It is something deeper, something that yawns at her existence. It flows and rumbles. Like a tide she is drawn to the shore. But the shore is water. And the water is Es. The liquid is shallow, and inharmoniously clean against the docks. Her soft grey form slips forward, and the guards do not see her; they would do nothing all their days but to fall in love with her if they did. The water ever so gently takes her in, and for one who feels nothing, she can almost feel it tenderly caressing her in a perfect circle, a ripple, tracing up her body as she disappears in its essence. 

Have you ever woken up only to find you’re not really awake?  There is a fear in it, something so very far beyond distress. I think the human word for it is “loneliness.”


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 11, 2006)

(LeapingShark finally noticed our original thread, it seems. Too late now though, I guess.)

(Just noticed something... Was Grendle always a Voidmind, or is that just a recent change? Also, just to note, the Voidmind from the Monster Manual 3 lists it as a +3 LA template, not +1 as CK says (which it does actually list it as). Ruling?)
(If that's cool, could Irthos possibly jump on the Bandwagon and get a +1 or +2 template bought off with extra XP? I had built him assuming only 10th level XP, and he seems to be the only one like that. I was thinking the Shadow Creature template would fit very well with the theme.)


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 11, 2006)

((wha? Voidmind? I had no idea ryfte was sneaking templates ast me... if the xvarts want anything beyond what 12th level(yes, the xvarts have a -2 LA)xp affords, pay for the LA, sorry.))

Ink: nice one, as usual. Anyways, I simply don't want to start every adventure with "elminster is busy today" or some equivelant thereof, sorry. as for the assets...200000gp? 


I forgot to tell you guys something, LS replied 2 days ago, I said it was basically too late and that we moved to another forum(apparently his/her computer was out), so LS locked it. I can't believe I forgot to tell you guys, sorry.

Okay, once you guys want to move on to the next day, tell me. There's not really a whole lot of DM intervention for me to do at this point before you go to meet allister, unless you decide not to stay at home the next day.(say, visit one of the places in porthaven).


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 11, 2006)

doh! Sorry, I forgot that ryfte is using LA buyoff, with my approval too. Stupid me... okay, but the LA is +3, so kill it now if that isn't good.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 12, 2006)

(Sorry, I didn't mean to suggest that Ryfte wasn't paying for the template, or that he was trying to "slip it by you". I just thought he might be paying the wrong price: +1, as opposed to +3. Considering the ruling you made on the Xvart, I thought anouther ruling on which LA to use would be a good idea- whether to stick with the CK version or go with the original MM3 version, which are identical aside from the LA)

(Also, any word on the Shadow Creature Template? Irthos would, as the other members of his party have done, buy off the LA using the extra XP, if he could)


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 12, 2006)

tiluvias:shadow creature is fine with buyoff.

Ryfte: new verdict, it's +2, meaning you could swap the accelerated template for it.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 12, 2006)

(Alright, Shadow Template added.)


Iejir idly wanders off towards the entertainment district, enjoying himself as far as can be permitted, considering his disguised halfling form. He goes to a few bars, has more than a few drinks, and sets about trying to discover information about this Allistar fellow.
(Should I roll a Gather Information check, or should you? Is one necessary? He has an untrained modifier of +9)

Irthos spends most of the morning in quiet contemplation, lost in his meditations. His thoughts swim, his mind linking with the sjach, and he listens to their thoughts, understanding them in a way no mortal ever should.
Awaking from his reverie, he walks down to the stables, where he grooms and feeds Athear, telling him of the new job as he brushes him.

When he has finished, he strolls down to the docks, where he tries to find a secluded spot where he can sit and watch the waves in silence.


----------



## Ink (Dec 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC sblock idea] I was just checking out stonegod's ravenloft thread. They sblock their occs which makes the thread read like a book--they also have a very very cool map option...no idea where they get their mapping from. Cog do you know anyone here who would know or have contact Stonegod to ask about the cooooool mapping? (I think SG is like the LeapingShark of Enworld)[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ink: good idea, though I haven't looked at the thread/talked to SG etc. I will at some point, thank you. [/SBLOCK]

Tiluvias: ((I rolled)) the information you got is listed below.

He's the leader of various protectors of the temple, such as paladins, warriors and clerics. Also in charge of contacting people outside the temple.

He's a rather nice guy, though not astoundingly so. Also rather practical, or atleast he recognizes that praying a whole lot may not be the solution to everything.

He was seen on the streets by a person or two soon after dawn, looking distressed and roughly 15~20 years older.


----------



## Ink (Dec 12, 2006)

Though surrounded by what she adores the most, Es cannot stay. Like foam formed of the tide, she is soothingly pushed out from her nature. Without herself moving, her body is uprooted and ever so gently, ever so naturally placed onto the docks. Standing, she is waterless, and neutrally tinted. So uncommon is her way, her grey painted eyes. 
As the dawn approaches, a delicate glow outlines her slender body--her elegance and frailty made clearer by the softness coming of the sun. So silent that none might notice her, none might thieve a glance, save the darkness itself. 

But, that shadow would have a name, though it sat without speaking. And, that name a form, though it saw without moving. And, that form would be Irthos, though they knew without saying. They sat together for a time, knowing it would be brief before she need depart. The morning would pass and with a sea thoughts and the simple setting of another dawn.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 12, 2006)

*Grendle*

Sorry, lol, lost the link... 

Bookmarked it now. 

Edit: Hmmm... +2 la eh? Yeah, I went by the CK version because that was our main reference I thought, lol. There are other errors on there for example... the phrenic template is a +2 la template that in CK has no level adjustment listed at all, lol. The longer I've looked at it the more broken it has become, heh.

I'm noticing we've used rather a lot of non-CK stuff (i.e. published) as long as we've messaged it to you... so I've got some more ideas to refine. Ideas that work especially well with Grendle, of course the shadow template is one as well... lol.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 13, 2006)

((Gah! My net has been out for three days straight! This kind of disaster always happens when I play Chaos Mages. Then again, the last two times I did, I also beheaded greater dragons with one blow, so we'll see what happens. Postage soon))


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 13, 2006)

Irthos watches Es as she rises out of the water, like some ancient goddess of the sea. He blinks, watching her as she goes to him, sits by him, watches with him. His gaze returns to water.
He closes his eyes, taking a moment to slowly breath a long breath of the salty air. _Es._ His thoughts drift...

He dreams of the first time they met.

He walked beside her, the one called Grendle watching him curiously. He ignored her. His listened. The Sjach, after gorging themselves on the feast they had taken, had grown hungry again... he could feel them as they moved through the walls, unseen by his new found friends, hungry for those he walked with. But he bade them be still, to hold their hunger. _Wait_, he said. _There will be more soon._
But something was wrong. He listened to the Shadows, feeling their hunger through the link, but something was wrong. They hungered for only two.
He walked with Mem, Grendle, and Es.
Confusion drifted into his mind, and he probed through the link. He isolated them, sending a question. They hungered for Grendle. They hungered for Mem. But they did not hunger for Es.
He slowed his pace, turning his head to watch her.

...She had no soul for them to consume.

Irthos opens his eyes, the rolling sea coming back into view. His mind probes the link, and his thoughts mingle with the shadows, intertwining, melding. They do not hunger for Es.

They do not hunger for Es.

A smile slowly comes to his face, broadening until he can hold it no longer. His laughter cuts through the air, breaking the silence, flooding him with joy. _After all these years..._
When it dies down, he glances at her, and he smiles again, and laughs for a second time. When his gaze returns to the sea, the silence returns as well- yet a small smile remains etched on his face.

They do not hunger for Es... and for once, there is peace.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 13, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]not mch to say, except that this is getting to be like a cutscene.Glad to have you two back. By the way LG, you're wanted at sorcen's arena.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 13, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Aye, it does seem like a cinematic. I don't especially mind, as it gives our characters a chance to interact and test out how each would react with each, but I do wonder how long we can keep this up until we decide to just wait for the time to meet Allister.

No Iejir at the Sorcen Arena? Aw, he'll feel left out.
Then agian, he'll probably not care at all, after all the drinks he'll have had.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 13, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Well then, let's do something with the psycho mage, shall we? Eeeny, meeny, miny...Fighter's Guild![/sblock]

Endeca walked through the narrow streets, drinking in the sights, the sounds. Other people talked, and she caught snippets of the conversation. Snuggles was restless in her backpack, but she wasn't about to pull out a brain in the middle of the guild district. She looked up and saw the sword-and-shield sign swinging from a building. The Warrior's Guild was menacing, a miniature fortress into itself, proud and strong. "Well, what the heck. Might as well see what's goin' on inside. Snuggles, stay quiet. I don't think they'd like you much." Opening the door, the short elf walked inside, pulling off her gloves and switching the hands they rode upon. With a quick thought, her hood shifts into a leather helm. "Helloooooooooooo?"


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 14, 2006)

Endeca walks into a small marble lobby-room. There are three chairs, one table and a counter, behind which a rather frail looking clerk stands. "'ello, what can I get you ma'am?"


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2006)

*Ack...*

[sblock=Frustrated...]

I posted a long... beautiful post and reposted grendle as well... all fixed up... and it appears that NOT one bit of either got saved somehow!  Darn it... sigh...

Redoing it now. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 14, 2006)

[sblock=ACK]I know the feeling, I did the same with my repost of Es. Now I found out she had a feat that is not permited cuz I read it's prereqs wrong, so I had to go back and rewrite and go back on skills ect...to make it all legal...then it didn't save...well now I think I have it...hope it saves...[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2006)

*Note... Grendle has been reposted...*

[sblock=Notes]

I'll need approval for the changes I would imagine, lol.

She's mechanically quite a bit different although still the "same" character really. 
[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]ouch, sorry to hear it. Ryfte, could you summarize the differences?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 15, 2006)

*Differences...*

okay...

Actual image I'm working on... not my original artwork... it's a collage and extreme photoshop job I'm assembling with a mix of my own stuff into it...
[sblock=image]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Changes]

45kxp --> 55kxp (used what Ink did and then subtracted the bought off level adjustment and xp cost for the bowyers bonded weapon (i.e. signature weapon) so that Grendle is actually still just 10th or 12th as a xvart like her base race is.)

Accelerated (+2LA) --> Unseelie Fey (+0LA) and Shadow Creature (+1LA bought off) (Dragon magazine and Tome of Magic respectively)

Bowyer 10 --> Bowyer 12
• BaB +10 --> +12
• two additional feats
• +2D8 HD
• +20 skill points
• Saves increased by 1
• etc.

Juggled feats
• Point Blank Shot (lvl 1)
• Precise Shot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 1)
• Far Shot (flaw balance feat) --> Improved Maneuverability
• Exotic Weapon Proficiency(greatbow) (learned feat - class ability)
• Scent (flaw balance feat - lvl 1) --> Weapon Focus(greatbow)
• Rapid Shot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 2)
• Quick Reconnoiter (lvl 3): you get a spot and scent check as free action each round
• Weapon Focus(greatbow) (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 4) --> Bowyers Defense
• Woodland Archer (lvl 6) --> Bonded Bowyer
• Manyshot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 6)
• Greater Manyshot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 8) --> Woodland Archer
• Shot on the Run (lvl 9) --> Darkstalker
• Bowyer's Defense (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 10) ---> Shot on the Run
---> • Improved Maneuverability (lvl 12)
---> • Greater Manyshot (bonus bowyer feat - lvl 12)

Slower land movement speed --> Perfect flight speed

Purchased magical bow --> Purchased magical bow enhanced as a signature weapon


Hmmm... I think that about sums it up...  You're really going to have to go over the character though... sorry!
[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 15, 2006)

[sblock=occ]I was going over Es for mistakes and found I made a boo boo in Es. I thought she could have rapid strike and improved rapid strike but it turns out she didn't have the prereq. BAB for it grrrrrrrrr. Put in Resounding Blow in it's place--changed out feats and skill prereq's to make the prereq's for resounding blow.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 15, 2006)

Mem raised her delicate hand from her studies for a second time in as many days. She had finished it. It could have been sooner but perfection was her craft, not impatience. 

“But a touch of gold and the seed is planted.”

 The noble sorceress should have been pleased how it reflected her own inner beauty, but that profligacy was reserved for those of a lesser breed—something felt by those whom controlled neither their own emotions nor others.  

With a tiny whirl, it was off. 
Her study, their humble meeting, room was empty with her towering outline once more.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Um... I thought we were sticking with stuff from Crystal Keep and what could be viewed online?







> Unseelie Fey [Dragon Compendium pg 222-223 originally printed in Dragon 304 (Feb 2003)]
> • Type is changed to Fey.
> • -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Charisma
> • Flight 2 x move speed (average) : Insect wings
> ...



Holy God... how can that be LA +0? Magic Circle against _everything_ (except animals, fey, and magical beasts), DR 10-15/Cold Iron, Flight at 2x land speed, Mental Attribute Bonus... Damn.

Also, the Shadow Creature template is LA +2, not +1.

One more thing... not to be a dousche, but I think you made a few miscaluculations with your equipment... by my count, you have over 90,000 gp's worth. Your Arm of Nyr (12500) + Gloves of Dex +4 (16000) + Bracers of Greater Archery (25000) is 53500 gp alone. Plus your Eye of Horus (13200) and Gouger (11117), as well as everything else.
At ECL 10, all we have is 49,000 gp.

edit: Last... Looking at the Bowyer, it seems to me like that its a fighter, except that, in exchange for having only 1/2 BAB for melee attacks and having -1 hit point per level, it gets a much better skill list, 6 skill points per level (2nd only to the rogue), a bunch of improved range abilities, and grants a higher crit with bows.... and gets to count to magically enhance his bow like a Kensai. Is this true?
[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 15, 2006)

*Feedback for all and Tiluvias99 responses too...*

[sblock=Replay and Notes]


			
				tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> Um... I thought we were sticking with stuff from Crystal Keep and what could be viewed online?Holy God... how can that be LA +0? Magic Circle against _everything_ (except animals, fey, and magical beasts), DR 10-15/Cold Iron, Flight at 2x land speed, Mental Attribute Bonus... Damn.




Nope, that was Cogs' original request but it quickly degenerated into additional stuff. As long as Cog okayed it it wasn't a problem, and we PMed it to him, that's why I need him to take a look at this and tell me how he wants it changed to accept it. The magic circle is a big deal but there are precedents for it, lol. The DR isn't that big of a deal against any humanoid wielding weapons, did you know that cold iron weapons cost merely double the base cost of a standard weapon? Also, she'll take +1d6 damage from any cold iron weapon thus it completely ignores her DR and then does the additional damage! Granted it's very high against non-humanoids such as most monsters, etc. but a warforged can easily have a DR 10/Adamantium I believe... and overcoming that's much pricier and works the same against non-humanoids, *shrug*. Flight... okay... but... raptorans gain flight as do a number of other races (with varying degrees) with no associated LA. Mental attribute bonus? Huh?

So..... 

Negatively balanced Stats (-4 on two strong stats and +2 on a strong stat and +2 on a weak stat (cha is weak unfortunately when rated overall) --> one ding against
Flight --> one ding for
Magic Circle --> one ding for... maybe two
DR --> one ding for
Iron Vulnerability --> one ding against
Low light vision + racial bonus on intimidate checks... (wash)

Think we should set it at a +2 LA template then?



			
				tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> Also, the Shadow Creature template is LA +2, not +1.




Uhhh... this is not the Shadow Creature template Tiluvias99, this is the Dark Creature template from Tome of Magic on page 161...  If you look at it you'll see that it's quite different in what it grants you.



			
				Tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> One more thing... not to be a dousche, but I think you made a few miscaluculations with your equipment... by my count, you have over 90,000 gp's worth. Your Arm of Nyr (12500) + Gloves of Dex +4 (16000) + Bracers of Greater Archery (25000) is 53500 gp alone. Plus your Eye of Horus (13200) and Gouger (11117), as well as everything else.
> At ECL 10, all we have is 49,000 gp.




Hmmm... you're right, lol. I didn't pay any attention to my totals, heh. I use a very very very complex excel spreadsheet I built to handle gear and it bases the total available coin on character level, lol. Since the xvarts have the -2 la my sheet used a calculated level of 12th, lol. I'll have to fix that in my excel formula... never applied a negative ECL, lol. Easy enough to fix though... I'll drop the bracers... -25k, drop the eye of horus -13k. Hmmm... the total appeared to be 88k... adjusted properly it's 49k... that put's me below by 129g1s6c... done. Thanks for drawing this to my attention quickly Tiluvias99... got my function fixed now, lol. 

As soon as I get things ironed out with Grendle I'll start posting. Sorry about the delays all!
[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]







> Nope, that was Cogs' original request but it quickly degenerated into additional stuff. As long as Cog okayed it it wasn't a problem, and we PMed it to him, that's why I need him to take a look at this and tell me how he wants it changed to accept it. The magic circle is a big deal but there are precedents for it, lol. The DR isn't that big of a deal against any humanoid wielding weapons, did you know that cold iron weapons cost merely double the base cost of a standard weapon? Also, she'll take +1d6 damage from any cold iron weapon thus it completely ignores her DR and then does the additional damage! Granted it's very high against non-humanoids such as most monsters, etc. but a warforged can easily have a DR 10/Adamantium I believe... and overcoming that's much pricier and works the same against non-humanoids, *shrug*. Flight... okay... but... raptorans gain flight as do a number of other races (with varying degrees) with no associated LA. Mental attribute bonus? Huh?



Warforged just get 2/Adamantine, with Adamantine body.
Magical Cold Iron costs 2,000 extra, not just double... and is normally rare.
Mental Attribute bonuses are _huge_ for any caster, because you get +1 to DC and Bonus Spells.
Still though, if Cog approved it, then cool  No problems at all.







> Think we should set it at a +2 LA template then?



If Cog said it's fine at +0, then it guess it's fine at +0  Personally, I'd place it around +2 just because of the Magic Circle and massive DR. If the DR was cut to 5 or less, the Magic Circle was removed, and it gained a flight progression like the raptoran, then +0.







> Uhhh... this is not the Shadow Creature template Tiluvias99, this is the Dark Creature template from Tome of Magic on page 161...  If you look at it you'll see that it's quite different in what it grants you.



Sorry, my mistake. Your previous post said that you were adding Unseelie Fey and the Shadow Creature template.

Good luck with your equipment.[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 15, 2006)

*Round discussion... *

[sblock=OoC]







			
				tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> Magical Cold Iron costs 2,000 extra, not just double... and is normally rare.




Any standard weapon may be made from cold iron at double the cost. Making a cold magical weapon however costs an additional 2,000 gp. This is NOT for the cold iron materials, it is literally supposed to be more difficult to enchant! 



			
				tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> Mental Attribute bonuses are _huge_ for any caster, because you get +1 to DC and Bonus Spells.




So then... other races/templates which have bonuses should all be reweighed for caster balance? Not the way balancing any race or template works... it's supposed to be balanced without regard to class choice. If it does better at one class than another but poorly at some and isn't "min/maxed" or "munchkinned" then it's just like any other race/template, lol. Otherwise you would have to give Assimar a +2 LA just for the fact they get a +2 to Wisdom AND a +2 to Charisma, lol (note there are many other examples of this). In fact... races heavily weighted for certain class choices are in the PHB and multiple other sources, their LA wasn't increased if they had an advantage at being a caster nor were they lowered if they made poorer casters! The fact remains that the 3 primary physical stats are always weighed as more important than the 3 non-physical primary stats... with intelligence and wisdom considered more valuable than charisma due to their game mechanics.




			
				tiluvias99 said:
			
		

> Still though, if Cog approved it, then cool  No problems at all.If Cog said it's fine at +0, then it guess it's fine at +0  Personally, I'd place it around +2 just because of the Magic Circle and massive DR. If the DR was cut to 5 or less, the Magic Circle was removed, and it gained a flight progression like the raptoran, then +0.




I've no problem with it being +2LA at all, the DR is HD based and maxes out at 15/cold iron at 13th level I believe. That would keep Grendle at 10th level which would probably be a good thing as well. 

*None of my responses are in anger/frustration... or anything like that.* Thought I'd be clear, lol. A lot of the time people seem to take character criticism poorly. I don't mind at all tiluvias, not at all! Keep checking! 

[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]







> None of my responses are in anger/frustration... or anything like that. Thought I'd be clear, lol. A lot of the time people seem to take character criticism poorly. I don't mind at all tiluvias, not at all! Keep checking!



Same here  You find something I messed up with Irthos, please let me know.







> Any standard weapon may be made from cold iron at double the cost. Making a cold magical weapon however costs an additional 2,000 gp. This is NOT for the cold iron materials, it is literally supposed to be more difficult to enchant!



Eh, doesn't really matter that the extra cost is due to difficulty in enhancement or from the material itself, it still costs more.







> So then... other races/templates which have bonuses should all be reweighed for caster balance? Not the way balancing any race or template works... it's supposed to be balanced without regard to class choice. If it does better at one class than another but poorly at some and isn't "min/maxed" or "munchkinned" then it's just like any other race/template, lol. Otherwise you would have to give Assimar a +2 LA just for the fact they get a +2 to Wisdom AND a +2 to Charisma, lol (note there are many other examples of this). In fact... races heavily weighted for certain class choices are in the PHB and multiple other sources, their LA wasn't increased if they had an advantage at being a caster nor were they lowered if they made poorer casters! The fact remains that the 3 primary physical stats are always weighed as more important than the 3 non-physical primary stats... with intelligence and wisdom considered more valuable than charisma due to their game mechanics.



Personally, I'd rather not get into this debate... it's been done time after time. I don't like to argfue it, and I'm not good at it.[sblock=regardless]The arguement is essentially that, at high levels, +2 strength means a few more points of damage (which doesn't mean that much), while +2 to a casting stat (any of them) can up the DC, which means an extra 5% chance that something will die _instantly_ from save-or-dies. That's why there are so few +0 LA races with +2 to a casting stat, because, mechanically, they will almost always be better in nearly every way (at casting) than a race that doesn't get that bonus, while a race with a bonus to a melee based stat is normally about equal in power to most other races, even if they don't get such a bonus. For example, from a power perspective, the three best races for fighters could be humans, dwarves, and half-orcs, while the best choice (from an optimization perspective) for a wizard is unarguably the grey elf, simply because it gets +2 int.
Regardless, LA has to be assigned for the strongest possible case, so that it can't be abused by min-maxers. For example, a race that gets +10 int and -10 strength would have equivalent stats. However, it would deserve an LA of at least +2 because of its potential abuse for the wizard, even though as a fighter it would probably be around -2 LA. When assigning LA, you have put the number high enough so that it can't be abused- you have to think of the worst possible case.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 15, 2006)

whew! Sorry I was gone guys... somehow, I never heard about the unseelie fey thing, musta been in the PMs that burned with my computer... well, I suppose we can call it +2... still, now grendle is getting +4 in LA and three templates... this is getting pretty extreme. In all honesty, I'll allow it, but let me ask one thing: why do people need numbers for every aspect of their character's back story?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 16, 2006)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> whew! Sorry I was gone guys... somehow, I never heard about the unseelie fey thing, musta been in the PMs that burned with my computer... well, I suppose we can call it +2... still, now grendle is getting +4 in LA and three templates... this is getting pretty extreme. In all honesty, I'll allow it, but let me ask one thing: why do people need numbers for every aspect of their character's back story?




Huh? Uhhh... just the unseelie fey and dark creature template (+3 LA total). I'm not trying to use numbers for the backstory... I'm just trying to keep up with the casters with their cohorts, lol.  If you consider the shadows, the cohorts and Es, Grendle isn't really overboard at all, lol. More just par for the group really. 

Edit: The magic circle is powerful but since Grendle is primarily the melee/ranged warrior and has low HP it's going to be needed... I think, lol. 

Grendle has been edited... LA +2 for template added, level 10 changes propagated through the character, gear removed to match appropriate wealth level... image put in place (still working on it but it's the right one at least, lol).


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 16, 2006)

sorry. didn't know you whacked voidmind/accelerated


----------



## Ink (Dec 16, 2006)

Es was walking back home, to “The New Citadel of Companions”. Humans were funny about they way they named things—really it was just the old city arena with some added glass. A lot of glass for glitter, I wonder who’s going to clean all that glass…

Es knew Khyber Mercane renamed the old arena because in two years time he made enough money to build a newer bigger one in a better district. What he really gave the group was no more than a huge prison with a seating capacity of 10000. 

With the huge influx of visitors coming to see the games, the city guard was likewise growing daily to keep things organized and controlled. The old arena would have been a write off but they had just built it three summers ago.  She guessed the locals would have frowned on the huge city expense just being abandoned, and for practical reasons, an arena could easily serve as barracks, prison, stables and head-quarters; in fact it was almost to luxurious for its new purposes. The stables with over a thousand stalls was far more than ample, with hundreds of private rooms in one section, there were sealed cells below the arena area itself for former gladiators and animals, an enclosed yet vast entrance, once for ticketing, and a gigantic gate for an exit, the grounds now seemed a built to order city barracks. Khyber Mercane appeared almost blessed with how to make the best of things for his city. All he had to do was add glass.

Glass…Es pushed it with her fingertips, molded it with her imagination. The crystal unicorn horn was warm and malleable to her touch, not that she could feel it. She pushed it, and rounded its edges with her thumbs until it look like a crystal ball. 

“Show me a prince.” she spoke to her toy.
“So you might steal his heart?” the crystal replied. “It is a dangerous thing to ask a dagger for your dreams.”

Es almost smiled as she saw her own reflection in the glass ball. “You’re no dagger, Toy. That was her pet name for the fragile crystal her mother had given to her. "If you were then could I do this?”  And she press the ball in the middle, pushing it flat again with her two delicately perfect thumbs, making it into a small flat circle with a handle. “Mirror Mirror…”  abruptly there was a whirling sound.

 Es’ eyes turn hard grey and cool once more. There was the golden box. Out from the temple…_Impossible, I would have guessed it, tracked it._ But there was no time to think, the box was buzzing on its wings once more, and the child follows, almost running, almost flying behind her new toy. 

Es does not notice, or perhaps she cannot read the sign, as she makes another turn and glides into Blood Road.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 16, 2006)

((nice, one objection though. I didn't intend for the box to reappear... could you keep that kinda stuff out of it, please? Thanks.))


----------



## Ink (Dec 16, 2006)

[sblock=occ the box]
The box is Mem's box.

 Mem copied it and made it in my last post. hee hee if you had time to read it among all the occ stuff.

other occ for Rp

If you would like Cog,  Mem can craft check-to make the box or to make things even easier 

a craft check making Astral Constructs, one in shape, form and figure of the exact box, (which with her craft ranks she cannot fail on to make totally identical except for color)--Color...gold... I also covered in that post.

This is all assuming her Autohypnosis check did not allow her to memorize the box and make a real one 

 as a surprise for this post. 

btw

Es uses alter shape to mold the psi crystal

Mem knows where Es is cuz of Psi Crystal. Don't worry Cog we will always try and follow your story  

Mem is going to teach Es a lesson on Blood street next post...  
[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 16, 2006)

((do you mean crunchy or fluffy lessons? Just so I know if I should intervene or not... and I did read about something or the other being golden, but that's all I gathered.))


----------



## Ink (Dec 16, 2006)

[sblock=quote of when Mem made a copy of the box]


			
				Ink post 25 said:
			
		

> Occ Most of this is rp but: Mem Autohypnosis to memorize and remember as much as she can about the box, including inner mechanics that she used with her knowledge checks from before





			
				Ink makes box said:
			
		

> Mem raised her delicate hand from her studies for a second time in as many days. She had finished it. It could have been sooner but perfection was her craft, not impatience.
> 
> “But a touch of gold and the seed is planted.”
> 
> ...



  Here are the 2 references for making the box. The lesson. For rp. But feel free to intervine anytime, like anyone, everyone, anyone else doing anything???[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 16, 2006)

After a long while, Irthos gets up from his spot upon the docks. He feels the Shadows become alert again- his own, meditative state had passed through the link, and they had been calm, docile even, for the time, and his waking had returned them to their typical state of malice. He sends a calming message through the link, biding them to relax.
He looks up at the sun, noting its position. _Hm._ He slowly walks down from his vantage point, ignoring the stares of the guardsmen, the silence oppressive now instead of peaceful. One begins to speak to him, but Irthos dismisses him with a small wave of his hand. The Sjach grow hungry, and Irthos feels their desire- like smelling food after a hard day's work.
_Except that, to them, they actually _are_ food_, Irthos thinks wryly. He continues along his path, and gradually the men on the dock return to their jobs.

Irthos walks to the North East Quarter.

(Can you explain the various guilds? How many there are, what kinds there are, which ones are associated with which others, rival guilds, allied guilds, hidden and secret guilds, whether or not Irthos knows how to find and of the hidden/secret guilds, what the various guilds think about the companionship, etc.)


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 17, 2006)

Ink: thanks, missed that bit.

tiluvias: leave it to you to make me work on some passing detail eh? Really....

fighter's guild:  pretty much stands alone, attracts some non-fighter mercenary types..thinks of the companions as a rivaling business, nothing more.

mage's guild: again, more or less stand alone, they actually like the companions, as they aren't in the mercenary business, hire them sometimes, and ofcourse, there's endeca. They will tolerate warlocks/sorcerers, but admission is more or less wizard/archivist only. Other guilds are somewhat jealous of their libraries, to which they reply that(usually to the fighter's guild) they will only allow the reading of their books for those that they can be sure will read the book over eating it. 


necromancer's guild: seperate from the mage's guild, and quite a rich establishment. These well-respected necromancers  have researched a variant of the _animate dead _ spell that allows the targets to retain their intelligence. Thus they are usually sought after for ressurections(or cheaper variants thereof), healing and (to some extent) servants. When a heavy debtor dies, his or her corpse may be sent to the guild to pay off the bulk of the debt, the corpse is then reanimated and sold as a servant, so zombie(usually skeletons, much cleaner) butlers and such are not an uncommon sight. The priests, as you might imagine, are midway between being disgusted by and jealous of the entire guild.  They are well associated with the mage guild, though entirely seperate, and do not care much either way for the companions, barring Irthos. 

Assasin's guild: midway between secret and not, this is one of those that is well-known between the upper classes, but not often discussed. The members pride them selves on several things, including having recieved good education, behaving like most high society, and only killing for payment. They don't really like the companions at all, but will cope so long as they don't get in the way. Basically the entire companionship knows how to get here.((if you have read discworld books, this is pretty similar))

Ran out of steam for now, more to come!


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 17, 2006)

(How does the Necromancer's Guild feel about Irthos? Do they view him as a rival, a potential member, a potential master, a rogue necromancer that deserves death, or a friend (or anything else)? Especially considering Irthos's somewhat unpleasant attitude toward deities)
(Speaking of his dislike of the gods, does Irthos have a reputation within any of the various churches? Does he have to worry about some religious zealot attacking him because of his constant blashpemy (stealing spells from gods, openly rejecting faith, etc.))

(I would assume Iejir also has some reputation within the Mage's Guild, as he is a member of the Mages of the Arcane Order. His Blood Magic might also warrant attention. Is he at all known? What do they feel about him?)


(To all: C&T alert told me to I should alert you all about this: I made a few changes with Irthos's Followers, replacing his Commanded Shadows with a Ghostly wyrmling (emphasis on wyrmling) dragon, as well as one other something or other that is yet to be determined. Also note that the Dragon is of the Tiny variety. I didn't like the flavor of him having Shadows under his command, as opposed to them being his friends. However, the flavor of commanded dragons is just wicked cool . Also, he has a few more Shadow Followers under his command, however, all of the new ones are much weaker than actual Shadows, having been previously killed and Revived by Irthos, causing them to lose hit dice.)


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 17, 2006)

Right, forgot about that, told ya I was short on steam. *eats some coal* right, ready to go.

Iejir: the mage guild is impressed with his skill, and may want to hire him. They really much rather he switched to a more...you know... respectable form of magic.

Irthos: the churches rather dislike him, you know, a lot. However, the bulk of them will just be unfriendly, due to a combination of what he actually does with his powers(generally good)/him being able to turn their temple into a smoking crater at will. Zealots though... ya just never know, they aren't as keen on survival, so you might have to watch out. As for his reputation at the necro guild, they are impressed with his skill and would probably be jumping around with joy if he applied. They would still prefer him to change his style though... they're already unpopular with the hurches, they don't want it to get worse. Plus, he's not very...business-minded about his dealings with the undead, and for that purpose, Iejir is likely more to their liking.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 17, 2006)

((What about Endeca and the Mage's Guild? I don't imagine they much like her, but I would like to know the exact feeling.))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 17, 2006)

They heard about what she's done, and dealt with it in their typical "their problem, not ours" style. They don't care for her either way, but having a mage or two in the party helps thier impression somewhat.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Irthos walks to and enters the Necromancer's guild.
He enjoys being in the presence of those who do not look upon his gifts (or his friends) with horror.

He currently has no intentions of joining, but he does think its a good idea to keep good relations with the guild. While his relations with the Undead are far more intuitive (his mind literally connected with the those of the dead), he can see the benefit of their intellectual study, and knows that he could possibly benefit from their studies as well. He also considers them an excellent source for trading information (which is why he is there now).
And though not technically a member, he is often willing to do favors for the guild (even accompanying them on jobs), especially since they almost always find a way to return such favors (I assume, given their business like nature).

(What's the Guildmaster like? How does he compare in power/necromancy to Irthos? Are they personal friends at all?)
(Also... is this guild mostly arcane, divine, or just a mix of both? I assume arcane, because of the connection to the Mage's guild.)


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 17, 2006)

((largely arcane, but there's a small amount of divine magic in there, very small. Up to you to bring in the power of zombie CoDzilla, I say))

you can count on them returning a favour, as well as referring to him as "Sir Irthos", the apprentices in particular usually hear nothing more than sotries and imagine him to be a graceful, robed dark haired figure, possible with a raven, and definitely taller. As you can imagine, they're a tad disappointed but try not to show it. You don't see the guildmaster in person very often, and don't really know him, but he's a pretty busy guy, about level 5 wizard (necro specialist) andobviously nowhere near Irthos in power, though he has more assets at his command. (for those of you who play eberron, he's more powerful than Irthos in the same way that someone 5 levels above merrix is less powerful than him.) he's a rather old man who spends most of his time studying or taking care of his business, though he would prefer to do a whole lot more of the former. He generally dresses in a black and white simple, yet impressive suit, and shining black boots. His eyes are green, and his hair greyish white.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 17, 2006)

In the warrior's guild, Endeca opens her mouth to speak, and then closes it. For a good five minutes, she sits there, trying to remember what she walked in for. When she finally draws a blank, she walks out with a cheery little wave and a traditional blessing in Ignan. Looking outside, she shrugs and starts walking home, whistling while she strolls and turning down random alleyways, just for the fun of it. One of these is Blood Road.

((I made my metagame check ))


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Irthos spends awhile drinking their wine and chatting with the members, discussing various studies of necromancy and the dead, as well as just catching up with some of them. If he can, he will try and find out about Allister Brightstar.

(If you need a gather info check, Irthos has an untrained mod of +7)

After spending awile there, he will send his regards to the guildmaster, and then return to the inn.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 17, 2006)

*Grendle*

Bored with waiting Grendle decides to take a quick cruise around town. Her small shadow flits from building to building moving through the streets looking for anything of interest at all. _Wonder what the deal is with the priest... perhaps I'll do a bit of following..._ Grendle heads over to the temple and keeps her eyes sharp for the priest who sent the note.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 18, 2006)

for now... just this, Irthos doesn't learn anything new.


----------



## Ink (Dec 18, 2006)

Es stops in her tracks. The box is gone. She cannot believe it. It’s all like a dream. It’s all without color. It’s all a nightmare from six years ago, but in white this time, before the streets were cleaned of filth and thugs, before…Endeca? 

  Endeca, kindest of elves, the only keeper of joy and smiles in the Companionship, ever enjoying, ever curious, ever troublesome, ever exciting, ever faithful, Endeca. 

  Then, as now, had her elfin friend somehow made the mistake of turning down blood road. There had been a group of wanton human surrounding Es as they now surround her now…_No this is too familiar…so perfectly the same… why do I dream in white?_
The same thoughts pass through Es’ form as they did over half a decade ago.  It would be so simple to take their little toy weapons from their infantile grasps, to bring them all to their knees. Disturbingly, there is another among them, perhaps a performer, her outfit made of scraps, standing barely over four feet, with a slight, slender frame of an elf, but then there is a flash, a burning, and like every nightmare Es is frozen by the flames. The poor fools never even had a chance to scream, to cry, to live…

Endeca couldn't let them hurt the girl that was Es, so the spellweaver did what she thought necessary. Not like they didn't deserve it anyway. 
Es lives evermore in this moment. She looks to Endeca, wanting to plead for their existence before the spell is cast, to relive that single terrible moment that ended a group of lives. She knows what will happen next, she saw it all happen years ago, and for the first time in all her days, Es is to slow to react.  They will die.

Es does not close her eyes. There is no flash. There is no fire. There is no stench of death. All is not as before... The ghost white humans assault with practiced speed, but they are sluggish and slow compared to her. In Es’ complacency, she is still, like the perfect girl you thought you once saw in a dream; evenly, she measures their blows, daggers or swords, appraises their thrusts, notes the markings and worn side of their sheaths and finally their defining individual facial expressions. Es knows she can leisurely dance around them or have them effortlessly cut down one another in their dawdling skill. 

Then Endeca steps before her. Her friendly face smiling at her, the petite elf’s teeth glitter like small wet pearls. Her slight fair hand somehow already rests upon Es’ stomach, in the very center of her. There is a sound not unlike grinding metal as Endeca’s fine Elvin fingers dig deeply into Es’ form just below her breasts. Like butcher, she pulls at Es’ middle. Endeca watches the delicate chest and stomach crumple around her fingertips like cheap tin paper. The child in Es cannot understand, cannot retort. This simply cannot be…her friend... But enough of this, and Es shifts her weight ever so slightly, even now not wishing to draw her weapons on her friend, every movement measured Es pulls away, knowing her natural strength to be far and beyond that of her frail friend. But, impossibly, she is trapped in the tiny elf’s grasp. Es’ beautiful shape twists and surges forward. Endeca laughs and lifts her like a fragile porcelain doll. The pretty plaything almost seems to struggle as its spoiled owner holds it in the air, hammering it down repeatedly, trying to shatter its lovely head on the cobblestone street. 

A daughter of Mem is not easily broken.

So the petite elf raises her fragile doll again. At times, bashing it from the side, Es’ refined, figurine like body, sometimes upside down and sometimes sideways, her innocent face always first against the stone, her fine head and shoulders smashing into the road again and again…again…

Es’ weapons come out, like thin needles from her forearms, twin rapiers, flawlessly, sleek, long, as her legs, and the ground rushes back to crush her once more, but this time she is will be no child’s rag-doll. Es, ever calm, still appreciates the dilemma and quickly formulates a cure. 

As the Es’ alluring figure is slammed down yet another time, it crosses its hands above her, the Nimblewright’s weapons held downwards from its body, directly under her thumbs, the thin daggers slide out along her forearms; like a preying mantis she thrusts her arms to the earth, forcing them past the dirt, dragging them in the stones, and the doll is pulled up by its owner, likewise pulling the needle blades up into the street, right to the hilts of her fists. Her thin weapons now set in the stones, yet firstly free of Endeca’s giant like grip.
 Unrealistically, a puppet slung upside down by its strings, her torso to her toes remain impossibly straight, immaculately balanced, she uncrosses her arms like a contortion artist from the east. Her legs skywards, she turns as a dancer on her hands and in one supple motion, dismounts, descending like a panther to her feet, the bottom of her fists still fixed to the ground, her blades all the same sheathed in the street. Without them touching the earth, she draws in her supple legs till her knees are bent before her, Es then lifts her childlike grey eyes, her long hair, silver straight lines before her. The whiteness gone, the street unnaturally emptied, Es glances about her for Endeca but no one is there. Like a feline stripped of her fur, both paws caught by a simple hunter’s trap and put on display, she finishes her show, sliding her knees inward crouching on her porcelain smooth haunches. 

There is a whistling around the corner, a happy taunting tone and back walks carefree Endeca, her whiteness removed, her colors returned, and she strolls happily over, as if nothing had passed, just for the fun of it she is on Blood Road once more.


----------



## Ink (Dec 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] Hee hee don’t want Endeca getting upset about the last post. Here are the answers for the ooc stuff.

1)	Mem made the astral contructs. When making astral constructs the maker can sculpt them identical to anything including individuals with a 20 craft sculpt check (Mem can make that check with her eyes closed) ie to make the Astral Construct appear identical to Endeca and the original group of dead attackers (she saw them via the psi crystal). 
2)	Astral Construct IX level used grapple and pin attacks for the slams. It has a Str of over 50 so no problem making the touch attacks on Es or keeping the pins by round.
3)	All damage to Es in this rp post was subdual damage (which constructs are not really affected by)—but the real damage to Es will be psychological.
4)	Wow the Endeca showing up ended Mem’s lesson quick. Hahahahaha didn’t expect that one LG, Nice!!! [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 18, 2006)

Endeca waves heartily, bursting with enthusiasm as always. "Heya Es, didn't expect you down this godsforsaken alley! How're ya doin' since Mem made ya leap out of that window? That was real mean of her. And, oh, I was in the Warrior's Guild, but I forgot what I was doing, and..." Endeca enthusuastically continues at a mile a minute, taking her friend by the arm to head back to where they live. She chats loudly and enthusiastically, completely unaware of the fact that her voice carries to the next plane of existence.

[sblock=OOC]Ah, the joys of friendships tempered by unwavering servitude to a cruel mistress who wants to supplant your soul and replace it with a just-as-cruel daughter. Believe me though, I caught on to the 'Mem is a sadist' bit awhile ago. Especially with regards to the Endeca-Es relationship, given that Endeca exemplifies everything that Mem hates.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 19, 2006)

As the two chat, there is a rumbling moan from the ground below. The paving stones crack and erupt in three spots, and from the ground below them, one pair each of skeletal hands reach out, followed shortly afterwards by three skeletons, roughly the size of halflings. 


initiative: es, endeca, skellies.


Have fun!


Ryfte: the temple is usually bustling with activity, but today, all is quiet. It is still active, and inside the  priests are still trying to maintain a semblance of normality, but you sense that something is wrong... they seem agitated, concerned, worried, and some downright frantic. Through all this you see no sign of Allister, but one of the priests notices Grendle, and, though surprised, acts courteously, knowing who she is.


----------



## Ink (Dec 19, 2006)

There is a harshness in Es’ grey eyes, something that one might mistake for coldness, a look a child customarily reserves for one’s mother, but now extendes to her friend. Endeca can see it, but dismisses it without another thought, as if the chattering could talk the callousness away, she continues, and all abhorrence is somehow, as if by magic, dispelled from Es’ beautiful features. The petite elf keeps talking. Endeca had done so for six years now, so why should she stop now? Always trying to be a friend, devotedly cheery especially even in Mother Mem’s presence, something Es had never seen anyone dare to be in her short century of life.  Not that the two ever had a chance to talk privately before, Mother saw to that...

But why did the friendly color happy elf attack her just now, by what spell, for what reason? Was it Es’ dream at work again? Or as her Mother so often warned a mere precognition of events to be? 

The taunting whistling stops. Natural as the dawn and day, Endeca’s conversation starts and continues taking on a light of its own.

Yet, Es’ nightmare begins once more; this time with the whiteness coming from the earth itself. Bleach bones reach for her from the ground, but she is pinned to the very street they reach from, and by her own doing it would seem…

With a turn of her shoulder, her long grey cloak ripples, its silver lining turning around her in its flow, and she disappears into its wave, slipping into a sudden flood of cloth.

[sblock=occ] 
To Endeca it would appear Es' cloak swirls around the girl and then disappears into itself. 
It might seem strange to others that Es can disappear in plain sight without shadows or darkness, but Endeca has more than likely seen the move before (since they have fought together for 6 years) so Endeca would most likely know that Es is still in the area...but then with Endeca u never know...  

Move action= cloak dance (concealment till next action)
 Naturally a (+20) hide check along with this (Hide skill is part of a character's move action) 

Free Action: Sheath Weapons

Es allows herself to be flanked by skellies comeing up, but in turn Es will choose one of the flankers  for her Dodge feat target to increase her AC (the flanking skelly furthest from Endeca if possible).

Standard action= readied action: 
flank attack anything (grapple since weapons are sheathed) that attacks Endeca

 Ya this is fun

 Cog you might want to click on Es' link in feats for Elusive Target (she will be using that also once the skellys start to attack)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 19, 2006)

*Grendle*

The feel of the wind against her body and the push of the air against her wings causes her to smile. Being free, in the air, away from it all. Movement from below catches her eye and she descends to where she can get a better look. _It's an odd thing this... they scurry about so... like ants... I wonder if I appear so small when they look down on me... and today seemed such a peaceful day_ She notes the priest glancing up at her a moment and making a hurriedly distracted bow none-the-lesss.

Taking advantage of his recognition, she drops down further, "Priest, what is happening here? Something must be amiss for such agitation?!?!" Like in most things Grendle dives straight for the answer. She looks him straight in the eyes and waits for a response. _It's a wonder they haven't contacted the guard if its something dangerous. Likely not then... but just in case... wouldn't want things to get out of hand after all... I hate it when messes get in my way..._


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 19, 2006)

(I'm assuming that blood road is not on the way to the HQ from the Necromancer's guild with this, and also that Irthos doesn't hear the sound of what's going on on blood road, and that Irthos has no reason to suspect anything is going on there. If he does, then he'll do something completely different)

Irthos walks slowly back toward the HQ, slightly bored. The Sjach whisper quietly into his mind, but he ignores them for now. He enters the stable first, again grooming Athear, and making sure he is fed. When he enters the HQ, He nods to the barkeep, and requests a meal to be brought to his room. Upon his entrance to the room, he sees Iejir half-asleep on one of the beds, just having awaken a short time ago, and nursing a small hangover.
Irthos walks over to him, and they embrace. (Goblin) "Good morning, my brother," Irthos says, and Iejir replies likewise. (Goblin) "I'm having food brought up, I'll go tell them to bring two," he says, and does so.

Unless interrupted, Irthos will listen to what Iejir had learned of Allister from the previous night (as well as whatever other stories he may have.. if he can remember them), and the two will eat and play dice for copper pieces and certain pieces of food for about half an hour to an hour before Irthos sends a few Shadows to find out where everyone is (discreetly of course).

[sblock=OOC]Man... first combat, and Irthos misses it. Oh well.

I've revised my decision about having an undead dragon under Irthos's command... I don't think that fits as well as I had planned. I'm just gonna scrap that idea.
As to what I can replace him with... am I allowed to have custom undead for commanded undead? For example, undead with class levels or something.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 19, 2006)

"How irritating. This really is a nuisance, being accosted by the undead and whatnot. Just when we were having such a nice chat, too. Allow me." The mage waves one of her hands idly, then blitzes into a complex series of incantations and gestures. In a brilliant flash of light, small, glowing balls of light appear. "Sic 'em!"

[sblock=OOC]1. Spending a Standard action to cast Summon Monster 5, calling 1d3 Lantern Archons (do I roll, or you?). They come in with +4 Strength and +2 Con, thanks to Augument Summoning. They'll be blasting away with Light Rays, spending full attack actions to try and hit as many as possible.
2. If need be, I have a +15 to Concentration
3. Spending a move action to draw a flask of Alchemists Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Summon Monster requires a full round to cast, unless I'm mistaken. So you wouldn't get that extra move action, and the casting won't finish until the beginning of next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 20, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Well alrighty then, minor error on my part. However, the creature is A. still summoned on my round and B. Still able to act. So, while I will NOT be drawing Alchemist's Fire, my minions will be whooping ass . Cog, hurry up so we can get this goin'![/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]How is it summoned on your round? The Casting time isn't a full round action, it's a full round.







> PHB, page 285
> Summon Monster 1
> ...blah...
> Casting time: 1 round
> ...blah...





> PHB, page 174
> A spell that takes 1 round to cast is a full-round action. It comes into effect just before the beginning of your turn in the round after you began casting the spell.



[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 20, 2006)

[Sblock=Extreme Violence]Excuse me while I punch every Real Life DM I've ever had for serious miscarriage of the rules in regards to Summon Monster. My mistake (again)[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Ha ha, it's cool. It'd probably be fine for it to be changed to just a full-round action, but meh. Them's the rules, until Cog says otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=Summoner Madness]
That's the only way to even vaguely control a summoner specialist! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=wow grendel's new pix] Say did you guys check it out? Grendel looks so much better than the first pix, now she's sooo cool. 

Just wanted to thank you guys for all using the sblock on ooc stuff, and ta thank tiluvias for checking on the rules for us all the time. 

I thought I knew the rules but apparently not at all...I never knew that one about summon monster...[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 20, 2006)

((sorry guys, it was a busy day, so I didn't get to ya too quickly. No, Irthos doesn't pass blood road.))

The skeletons shamble sickeningly towards endeca and flail with their terrible claws, but their lack of skill is evident, neither makes contact, and their swings leave them open, quite notable to Es's professional eye.


As Endeca completes the spell, 3 lantern archons appear and pierce the skeletons with brilliant shafts of light. An unearthly moan escapes from them as they both crumble to the dust, the force binding them to this world soundly destroyed. The celestials look at endeca as if to say "is that all?"

((assuming they walk out, they get back to the HQ before the shadows find em.))

Grendle: The elderly priest faces the xvart with concern on his face, though he tries to hide it, it is more than evident. "oh no... no m'lady, there is nothing out of the ordinary here... well, except for the impending winter solstice, that is quite a busy time, and less than good for Pelor and those who serve him, but that is all, I assure you."


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 20, 2006)

Endeca waves heartily as they walk away, calling out to the archons to 'Have Fun!' in Celestial. As they approach headquarters, she sighs contentedly. "Home sweet home, eh Es? Oh, did I mention we have work? Some priest had a note in that box, spring loaded and such."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC] have fun? You're saying that to the epitome of LG? Sheesh, they might be, you know, insulted...  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Gah... just remembered... we aren't staying at the Inn, we're staying at our own HQ.
Editing previous post...

edit: That reminds me- what's the word on custom undead?
[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry to be an arse, but I much rather you didn't... it gets a bit complicated to run all that stuff... remember, this was designed for a party of 4, not 27  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Hey, just because paladins have a standard issue ten-foot pole up their butts don't mean the Archons do. They don't have to WORK at being good; it comes naturally as breathing. Besides, for the nine rounds after they were summoned, that's effectively an order [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 21, 2006)

((soo... what next?))


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, Irthos and Iejir and busy waiting for everyone else to arrive.

That's cool on the custom undead thing. That makes sense.

One more thing. Can I request the allowance of the Greater Fly-By Attack feat from Savage Species?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I DID say that Endeca grabbed Es again and was heading back to HQ. That is, if Es cooperates.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 21, 2006)

Es is unsure. She is hiding again. Just like when she was a child.

Her friend Endeca stands on the edge of reality. _Was it all a game to her?_ There were more white lights, this time flying ones, with rays and voices. The white bones disappeared just as the last dream had, without explanation.

 None of them could see her. She was tiny after all, just a girl. If she hid long enough maybe they would all go away and leave her alone with Endeca. She always did like the friendly elf. Es wondered if they would ever get a chance to talk. Mother Mem wasn’t here now. Wouldn’t it be a perfect time to ask Endeca about her heart’s desire? But what if Mother were to catch her talking to the whimsical elf? What would happen? Maybe now was not the best time. Mother always taught of patience… After all Es had always been very good at hiding…


----------



## Ink (Dec 21, 2006)

It had been a busy night, and an amply as demanding a morning. Research had to be concluded. Preparations for and around the renovations of Citadel continued like ant work, ceaselessly, likewise soldiers trained in the former arena dusk and day, formations and formalities followed, time-honored introductions made, windows fixed, schedules set, watches ordered, papers signed, inquiries, prisoners, guards…Mem had not slept, and still had neither the time nor inclination to…And all for what? The pretty giant mockingly laughed to herself. The political intentions a juvenile human wizard, Magi Khyber Mercane, had placed her inside a noose of accountability. The honorary positions of The Companionship were obviously for Khyber’s convince, a way to keep the group under control.  Mem saw how running The Citadel was going to tax her physically and financially. 

And Giants, as we all know, do not like taxes.


----------



## Ink (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] 
Es would love to have a chance to talk to Endeca alone before heading back to HQ. 
She will likely remain hidden until everyone but Endeca is gone since some pretty weird things are happening right now (Undead, Archons, rays of distruction...) and it would not be her first thought just to come out into the open again...

Say all my tool bar in the reply thread has disappeared--does anyone know how to get it back here on En world? u know the bold and colors and stuff. [/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 21, 2006)

*Grendle*

"Hmmm... well... remember... I can help if needed. Send a messenger if you do... one of your order just asked for help this morning actually..." _He's hiding something... and perhaps the straightforward will loosen his tongue..._ She circles above the priest a moment and then begins to gain some altitude. _Might as well look around some more..._ *"Don't foget to call should your order need assistance!*, she cups her diminutive hands to her mouth and yells down to the priest below as she flies away.

[sblock=Pic]I'm not done yet but thanks.  It's not my original artwork (I wish) but it has been drastically altered and morphed from it's original at this point. [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 21, 2006)

Endeca frowns when Es fails to reappear from hiding, a pretty little pout that drags her pink bangs over her brows. "Es, it's okay. They're lantern archons, from Celestia. They're defenders of truth and order and all that jazz. They don't want to hurt you. If anything, they want to hurt me, but they won't. They're too good, plus my spell brought 'em here. Come on out. You shouldn't deny the world that pretty face of yours." The elf looks about worriedly, searching for her friend.


[sblock=OOC]Spot checks, until Es comes out. I get straight, unmodified rolls[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 22, 2006)

Tiluvias: what does it do and why do you want it?

LG: you just failed a spot check. No, seriously, you don't see anything.((well... except for an epic grey robe...nah, just kidding ))


Ink: I don't know how to get the toolbar back, sorry. Also ,I can see why Es isn't too keen on running back home, really.

Ryfte: Low wis eh? Roll initiative  . anyway, some real description below.


As you fly over the gold-laced marble temple, you can see that the priests look shocked, possibly that someone had asked for help from a less-than-holy group, and genuinely confused. It is quite likely that whatever Allister has planned, it was not even common knowledge within the temple. Luckily for Grendle(and possibly Allister) though, the priests soon seem to dismiss it as a prank of some sort (after all, a fey or a goblin is bad enough, what can you expect from one that's _both_ ?) and continue to go about their business.


----------



## Ink (Dec 22, 2006)

Es waits silently. Endeca pouts in a way only a she can, with her pink bangs hanging low. The archons depart the way they came, and seeing Endeca’s concern, the daughter of Mem makes a decision.

The air turns, not so much as to stir, but just enough to be different. There is a pouring, and it is Es’ cloak, it flows down like mithral off her shoulders, pouring around the earth below her, showing its mistress to be present, spilling down the street like a stream. 
Endeca smiles a big smile. 
Es sits with her arms hugging her pretty knees, her pure grey eyes reflecting some color from the Elf so close above her. Endeca can hardly remember more innocent sight. She really was just a child. Her skin pore-less, unblemished, her eyes wide, was it possible Es was growing younger? But the adolescent’s voice carried burden about it, an echo of old, like two voices, one of the ear and the other of the mind, whispering to one’s heart.

“Endeca, does your Mother still love you?”

[sblock=occ]Mem uses Greater Skill knowledge Power to check out Allistar (+20 Knowlege check local +11 for trained skill on personalites, locals and inhabitants) Lets see what a little psioncis will do...[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 22, 2006)

"I don't know, Es, 'cause I haven't seen her in a long, long time. I know she loved me dearly when I left, cried somthing fierce. I really should visit her, it's been awhile since she sent me to college."

Endeca looks at Es, serious for one of the rare times in her life. For this brief minute in time, she isn't a joke, isn't the friendly screw-up that everyone knows. She's a Wizard, and she's deadly serious.

"Es, I've talked to your mother, and I've been around her, and I've even had Snuggles observe her. Mem isn't a mother. She may have birthed you, and she may have raised you, but as far as I'm concerned, she's a domineering tyrant with no heart or soul. Why should you care what she thinks? You're your own person, do what _you_ want. We all have that freedom, and it isn't up to your mother, the mayor, or even the Gods themselves to take that away from  us."

The moment fades, and Endeca is once again the smiling little elf who can't quite rein in her magic. "Now, how's about we have some fun? I'd bet you anything there's a gambling house in this city, legal or otherwise."


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Svage Species:

Great Flyby Attack
You can make multiple flyby attacks in a round.
Prequisite: Fly speed, Flyby Attack.
Benefit: Using this feat is a full-rouond action. Whe flying, you can move up to your fly speed in a straight line and attack a number of opponents equal to your dexterity bonus. All targets must be within your reach along the line of your movement. Make one attack roll, add the approproate modifiers, and compare the result to the AC of each opponent you are attacking. If any hits are successful, make one damage roll and add the appropriate modifiers. Each sucessful hit does full damage to that creature; do not divide the result of the damage roll among the targets. Targets of your attack do not get attacks of opportunity against you, but other opponents that would be entitled to attacks of opportunity may take them.
Normal: Without this feat, a creature can make a single flyby attack in a round.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Yo, where are ya'll? It's been 24 hours, and I KNOW we've got two more days until Christmas wipes out your schedules.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Dunno... Irthos and Iejir are just waiting, so there isn't anything for me to post about until something new happens to them or until everyone gets back.

I haven't gotten any word on Great Flyby Attack either.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Hmmm I can continue with the cinema sceens, but I was wondering what my Power check on our priest came up with. 

MERRIEST OF CHRISTMASSES TA ALL!!!!  

BTW for Grendel, I know a way to make all the items you want but I need to do feat switches which will cost Mem xp. 

It will make it so Grendel could buy that bow she wanted and a bunch more; the feats would make the cost of all your items l(11th level max but weapons up to +5enchantment  on the creation side and they would be psi rather than arcane based) -50% then another -25%. She could use the point system to buy the down time--ie get the items right away rp wise. 

You would have to recalculate like ALL your items...and get Cog's approval that Mem could have done this for all her items. Hahhahaha now that would be a Merry Christmas for Grendel[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, Es isn't waiting on anything, and Endeca just, well, totally hated on her percieved mother...[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]...Where's Cog at? He hasn't posted in 2+ days. Hm.


Just to put it out there, Es was a great idea, Ink, if just for the RP reasons alone, and how she interacts with the group.
Ink: A question for you: Es's What, Who, and Why.
_What:_ Because of Irthos's connection to the Shadows, he knows that they cannot draw strength from her. In fact, since she's mechanical in nature, the Shadows wouldn't even notice her more than they would any other machine- another fact that Irthos would notice. Thus I think it is reasonable for Irthos to know that Es is a construct. I probably should have checked with you before the other post (the one where they sat together), but I thought I should probably get it sorted out anyway. Is this okay with you?
_Who:_ Irthos is also a pretty smart guy, and would probably (after some time spent with her) realize that Es, having have to have been made by someone, was probably made by Mem. Is this cool?
_Why:_ Lastly... I think Irthos would have some reasonable suspicions as to _why_ she was actually created, considering that Mem and Es call each other "Mother" and "Daughter" respectively, and is fully aware of the kinds of things that Mem is capable of.

Is it okay with you that Irthos knows all of this? Or is it bad for you RP wise?

Irthos wouldn't have told anyone (including Es), if that was gonna be a problem. That's one of the kinds of things that Irthos knows is best kept hidden. Even Iejir wouldn't know, though he'd probably suspect that Irthos knew something about Es that no one else did (but not what), and would respect Irthos's decision to stay silent on the matter.
(...Dear lord, the chaos that would ensue if Irthos _did_ tell anyone...)

Irthos probably wouldn't even serously look into it- he would make the above conclusions, and then cease probing the matter out of respect for Mem.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] 
Thanks Tiluvias, well everyone in fact on helping me build these characters. I really love Es' rp character now. 

LG: It's so cool to be able to work off each other's characters--you play Endeca just like I imagined her. I'm still thinking about what Es will do after Endeca's insights--sorry for the slow reply.

A couple of other DM's have read our thread and asked me to join in on other threads with Mem as well   . Ha maybe we'll all get famous!

Tiluvias: Es's What, Who, and Why: I totally loved your post with Es, so no need to ask permission to write that well!!!

Who what why...
Yes of course to all of your points... our uber powerful/intelligent characters would find out about someone they wanted to.  

Then it's all down to begging...  Is there any way we could just rp it along and have characters find out about it as the characters interact (if at all, hee hee)? pretty please with ? for Christmas??
--------------

Sadly for Es, your points are all more than valid. But ...
 if you liked I could give you some mechanical excuses why everyone in the companionship hasn't determined Es' true nature with their combined intelligence scores...I can give some...(hint hint nudge nugde wink wink)

 But remember these are just excuses...

1) Nimblewrights are specifcally made to be "humanoid spys"

They are made to infiltrate humanoid guilds for years or even lifetimes and simply gather information. They unlike other constructs, Nimblewrights have intelligence scores.
Another side, metagaming wise, almost no one knows about the existence of Nimblewrights (hee hee), so people don't usually go around looking for them.

2) Alter self - Es is humanoid at all times.

3) Spell Resistance
------------------

All that being said:



> Is it okay with you that Irthos knows all of this? Or is it bad for you RP wise?




I think it would make things hard for Es RP wise.  

But in the end, I will always follow what the group (and DM) thinks is best. So feel free to give me a heads up, either way, and I will adjust my writing accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, at some point Endeca is gonna spend her memorized Detect Thoughts with Es nearby, and it'll be a bit suspicious when Es is a blank (because, even with an intelligence score, she's immune to it). Between that and Snuggles, she might have an inkling as well. Then again, with her Wisdom, and the fact that she doesn't give a crap if Es is a construct or not (hell, she probably wouldn't give a damn if she turned out to be a Wight), she might not feel compelled to investigate..[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 25, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Alrighty... I'm gonna go with Irthos knowing about Es. I don't know about everyone else, as the other cases (such as Es being in range of Endeca's Detect Thoughts) are sort of iffy, in my opinion, but it would be _obvious_ to Irthos that she isn't "alive" just because of the Shadow's lack of attraction, regardless of all of her insane abilities to appear human. I mean, the other abilities, like immunity to mind-affecting stuff and "charm person" or the like could be explained by having something like "mind blank" continuously, but you can't really hide or disguise the lack of a life force.

But really, it won't change anything except for how Irthos interacts with Es when they're alone (and no, he doesn't plan on telling her). He'll just be a whole lot more calm, since he doesn't have to continually hold the Sjach back from sucking out her soul, like he does when he's with everyone else- She's the one person in the world (or so he thinks) that he can talk to, touch, hold, without constantly hearing the Sjach whisper to him about letting them devour her soul. And that is a trait that he really, _really_ likes.

On the other hand, he also knows that, since the shadows don't hunger for her, she is immune to his greatest strengths- and thus is also probably the greatest threat to him.
Surprisingly, I think Irthos would really like that trait too.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, everybody.


----------



## Ink (Dec 25, 2006)

Es pauses for what Endeca conceivably imagines to be a long time. She knows what her talkative friend says chatters with truth. But there is something Endeca doesn’t know. There is something that the carefree elf could not experience.

“Endeca, there’s something I haven’t told anyone before. My mother doesn’t make a big deal about hiding the fact, so I guess I can tell you.” The pretty girl stares down at her knees, not looking at anything particular, but not daring to look up at her companion.

“I’m not human.
I’m Elan. I don’t know if you’ve even heard of our race. It’s become like some kind of secret immortal society that humans whisper about. Well the important part is that I wasn’t born. I was made. I’m not my own person. I don’t know if you can ever understand this but: I can’t do what I want. We don’t all have the freedom you do. I’d give anything to be you Endeca…For me, everything’s not up to the mayor, or the gods…it’s up to my Mother...”  Oh how the girl wished Endeca could understand her.

 “I’m trapped in this body that lives forever. I will live forever...” Es pauses again, not really sure how lighthearted Endeca will react to her cumbersome truth telling.
 ”I don’t know how, but I think Mother made herself. I think she may have been the first of our kind. I have heard that much later in history, a council of elder humans detailed and simplified the original process in order to make themselves Elan as well. Through a complicated ritual which involves sacrificing part one’s original mortal form, the Council of Elans can now create other Elans. Mother, through this very secretive emblematic Elan process, gave me life. 
 From what I can gather, Mother has lived over four thousand years, seventeen of which she has seen fit to share with me. I keep to myself most of the time or people start to get suspicious, some religious groups even think we are deities or immortal constructs sent from the heavens. Even with all their probing, they can never be sure, because Elans will always be a mystery to them. No one knows too much about us, not even us. But I can tell you this. Elans are not their own people. There is a price to immortality that goes beyond what I would pay. That price for me is freedom. I have no idea what Mother paid for hers. Perhaps she to paid more than what she could afford, and is now, as you say, soulless.” 

[sblock=ooc] Yaaaa Merriest of Christmasses everyone. Happy Jesus's B-day. May God bless you one n ALL!!!! [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 25, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Merry Christmas Ya'll!

On a more in-game note, Es just seriously P.O.ed Endeca. Not at her, mind, but she's made Endeca Very Angry. This has happened exactly once since Endeca met Es; the day Endeca killed those men attacking Es. Let's see if I can't do her fury justice.[/sblock]

Endeca, for once, is speechless for a very long time. Finally, Es looks up, to see her friend, and sees her trembling. The elf's fists are clenched hard, and her fingerless glove has holes in it where her nails are ripping through the fabric. Her eyes, once a sparkling green, have turned a flaming orange, and her expression is hard-set. She shakes with her fury and indignation, obviously fighting the urge to do something rash.

Even as Es watches, the ground beneath the Chaos Mage cracks slightly, and eldritch flame leaks out, wrapping around the young mage. Lines of fire trace her form, circling her limbs and torso in a mystic dance. Her backpack shifts about as Snuggles struggles to get free. 

Endeca finally speaks, choosing her words slowly, as if she still might regret anything said.

"Es, I swear this on my immortal soul, the moment, the very moment this job is done, I will seek out your mother, and we will have a reckoning. She has no right, NO RIGHT, to do this to you, and I will do what I have to to force her to understand. I will NOT let you suffer like this, no matter if you're mortal, immortal, undead, or anything else besides. Mem will pay for this..."

The flame from the earth accelerates, gathering itself into the mages left hand. With a roar of fury, she expells it into the sky in a roiling cone of rage. Hand smoking, she turns and stalks off, her posture stiff.

[sblock=OOC]Alright, Endeca expended her Sculpted Fireball for the day. Did I do her justice?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 25, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Wow... so Es believes herself to be an Elan, even though she's actually just a construct?

And now Endeca does too.

Are Irthos and Mem the only ones who know the actual truth?


Damn this is good.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 25, 2006)

In a dark alleyway, across from Es and Endeca, a shadow shifts suddenly...
...But there is nothing there.

The Sjach have seen, the Sjach have heard, the Sjach tell, the Sjach return.

---------------------------------

Irthos frowns, as suddenly the Whispers of the Sjach grow more fervent. He sends a question through the link, less in words and more a feeling. Yet words come back to him.

_So. She knows she is not human... yet she knows not of her true nature, believing herself to be as Mem._ His hand comes to his chin, the game forgotten. _Endeca-_
"Throw already!", Iejir barks, startling Irthos out of his reverie.

Irthos rolls the dice, leaving such musings for later.

_Snake eyes. An omen._


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 25, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]And so begins a bizzare Law/Chaos party fracture. This is gonna get someone, likely all of us, killed sometime in the near future . Of course, the key word in her speech was 'After', meaning, 'After this adventure finishes'[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 25, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, right. After. My bad.

Editing...[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry everyone! I know I wasn't around for a while, let's just say it's amazing what a 10m staircase and hospitalization can do to your posting... well, I'm back now, on with the stuff.  ((wow, I watch the blues brothers film waaaaay too many times))

Anyways, greater flyby((no, that does not mean you can fly past more things)) is allowed, as well as the cheapo item crafting, so long as you don't overuse it, consider it a present and compensation rolled into one.

As for being famous with other DMs, congratulations! I sure don't have any players asking for me (though I had a whole lot of applicants), also, I'd like to tell you all how impressed I am with the stuff so far, feel free to go on with it, but I was planning on being the one to tell Es. 

since we have yet to have any meaningful combat and I just got complete warrior and arcane, feel free to rewrite yer characters accordingly. 

I can't remember... was there anything else?


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Geez, I've BEEN using those books, where've you been  
Welcome back Cog, good to see most of you. So, to sum up party feelings as I see them: Es likes Endeca, but despairs that she'll never be free of Mem. Endeca wants to help Es, and REALLY wants to rip out Mem's ribcage and use them to slit her throat. Irthos is siding with the Lawful half of the party. Grendle is MIA.

You know, if Ryfte doesn't show up, I'd be up to running two characters. Not Grendle (I'd never be able to RP someone else's character), but I could run an archer character. Actually, I have a PrC that needs play testing (theoretical design finished) that could fill the slot nicely.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, maybe. So far, Ryfte doesn't seem to feature much..

By the way, I'm jewish, so the whole christmas thing is rather irrelevant to me, but thanks all the same  .


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, if you want to look it over, the class is here: Elite Archer (no, I couldn't think of a better name)


----------



## Ink (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Very very cool writing LG! After seeing that, wow I wouldn't want to be Mem...wait a second...I am Mem. hahahhaha good thing I have Es to play if Mem should meet an unfortuneate end :\ .  

Tiluvias: Yup Es believes herself to be Elan (This can expalin alot rp wise). And with Mem's warped sense self righteousness (and to make things to write) Mem deep down convinced herself of this as a fact as well. 

Which will leave Irthos a nice playing card to trump with later on...(assuming he knows...or is curious enough to find out...this is fun)

*YO GRENDLE U THERE?????*

Hey this is working out quite cool. Everyone writes so well. I'll be posting right after a good night's rest--and some study into cheap magic items.

On a side note: does anyone else need to adjust their original items made.  With Cog's approval and the ever handy Psy Reformation she can switch out the feats for basically any item creation. That would give u guys basically 50 reduction in price then another 25% reduction on items price (sorta like 75% off market price but not really) (they also need to be under 11 level (caster/manifester level) to have the price reduction.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] Welcome back Ink, good to see ya! I won't begrudge ya the right to a nap; visiting people is tiring, especially if ya had to fly. Jet lag sucks, I know. 

A thought occured to me just now; if Mem can hear through the Psicrystal (unfamiliar with Psicrystal rules, so I might be wrong here), she might already know that Endeca is after her blood. Of course, that will only give a slight advantage. We're talking about a Chaos Mage with summons on steroids and no compunctions about Feebleminding her ass.

And in case anyone was wondering (I know I would be if I didn't write it), the reason that Endeca is so angry isn't just because Es is her friend. As far as she's concerned, Mem has commited an unforgivable sin; she's taken away another sentient's freedom. Murder is less heinous in her eyes than this (because there's an afterlife in D&D).[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Eliter Archer seems a bit much to me. I like using existing material, like the Deepwood Sniper and such, a lot more than homebrew- but it's alright with me if Cog approves.
(Then again, I'm not sure we have to worry about stuff being overpowered in our group)

Come to think of it, I don't especially feel that we need to have another character if Ryfte backs out. We should be pretty good as we are, with the party that we have. We _might_ be able to make use of a tank based character, considering that we're all spellcasters, but the Sjach and Summons (which we should have a lot of, considering the number of PCs who can summon stuff) should be able to fill that fine. Maybe a full skillmonkey/rogue type would be good.
An actual healer might be useful as well- Irthos _can_ fill that role, but he normally reserves his spells for "Kill everyone" types of things.
(Then again, if we're concerned about roles being filled, Cog _could_ let us all go Gestalt...)
(...Man that would be cool)

Cool on Great Flyby Attack.

I'll probably make use of being able to use Complete Arcane- Iejir will probably recieve a bit of a rewrite in terms of mechanics. Speaking of which, what books _do_ you have, Cog? Can we use any more besides SRD/CK/Complete Warrior/Arcane?

For Mem using Item Creation- Are we assuming that Mem an use magical item creation in addition to psionic item creation, and also that she has access to magic spells?
Currently, Iejir has been the Item Crafter for Irthos and his companions, but his abilities are limited.

Irthos isn't going to neccessarily side with Mem- he just wants to avoid the conflict, and if Endeca strikes first, then Irthos probably won't side with her.
And yes, Irthos does have a trump card about Es being a construct  . He doesn't, however, know that Mem believes Es to be an Elan too.
_Damn_ that'll be an odd confrontation, if it happens.
"How do you know that she's just a machine?"
"Dead people told me."
"But she's my daughter!"
"Dead people told me."

Speaking of which, Irthos has plans for Es. Not gonna fill you in on those yet, but he'll be giving her a "gift" some time in the future- and I bet she'll be quite surprised when it happens.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Hey, if you have an idea/suggestion/complaint/critique/soul-scorching reaving for the Elite Archer, feel free to pop over to the thread and comment on it. Until it gets playtested (you'd be amazed how many DM's say no right out, just because it ain't in a book), it's still in theoretical design.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 27, 2006)

another char: now that you mention it, maybe it _is_ unnecessary, seeing as everyone is so awfully powerful as is. And gestalt? I'm sorry, I have to draw the line somewhere...speaking of which, the elite archer seems over the top, darkwood something or the other perhaps? Order of the bow initiate? 

Books: no, only SRD/CK/CWar/CArc. I have those two books and the core three, that's all (and the core are 3.0, damn low budgets  )

hmm... so, mem actually believes that garbage? I guess I get to surprise several people, in the fullness of time ofcourse (mwahahaha etc.)


----------



## Ink (Dec 27, 2006)

“No, no!”  Es glanced around the street anxiously. For a simple construct devoid of emotions she appeared truly terrified. Her voice is that of a child pleading with her only friend, a whimper and an echo. 

“Please, you do not know Mother. She is not what she seems.”  Es glimpses around, in one flowing motions she stands. Endeca in her rage does not observe how exposed the alluring adolescent’s body truly is, how sleek and perfect her shape, how unclothed her form. 

Es’ every glance uneasy, every glimpse disconnected. “Endeca, I see how you feel, but you cannot know the danger of what you say. Mother could be watching us!” Endeca in her magic perhaps does not hear or perhaps does not care. “I too want to be free, but the cost would be too great. Endeca can’t you hear me??? Don’t you see you are my friend? She will not kill you. She will humble others for your actions. She will not strike you if she saw you had no wrong, but Mother would defend herself, and use others to carry out what she deems justice. She would find all those you held dear and place them in your path. In your power you would kill her and Mother would return before the next dawn…She would not hunt you, she would judge you and all that you hold dear. She has lived ten times the life of any dragon or elf, there is a power in that, a horror that you cannot in one lifetime understand. If we are friends then trust me, it is not so simple a task as you would reason. Don’t you feel her? In the street, in the air? Look at me Endeca, in all your travels am I not as pretty as any princess you have seen? Yet, I am in a city of thousands, a land of millions, I have not one suitor, can you not see Mother’s authority is beyond even flesh? In the darkness, when I hide, at night in my dreams, there is the texture of her watching me, watching you, watching the entire city. I think she might be here, she might be there. I know you think I am being silly, how could she be here, she, never leaves home, you think I over imagine her power or I make up the weight of Mother’s influence. You say you there will be a reckoning, but what if the reckoning is not on my Mother. Do you know who will pay? It will not be you Endeca, you are too strong for that, but are all those guilty of ever siding with you as strong. Are you strong enough to watch even one of them suffer on your behalf? I tell you I am not. I do not want anyone, especially you to suffer because of me…I am so sorry I told you…I know I shouldn’t have shared but I wanted to… It was selfish of me but please listen to me now. I hate the idea, but what do you think would really happen? Would she sit at home waiting for you? I hate the thought of Mother watching over us, listening to us, of someone hearing in on even our thoughts. But what if Mother heard you? What if she did?

_“Yes, what if I did,” _ 

And Es’ pupils turn more lifeless than grey could ever be.


----------



## Ink (Dec 27, 2006)

[sblock=occ] Looks like Mem will be doing some teleporting then some Greater Skill Knowledge (Power) checks on Endeca's family, friends, and old school the one that is so interested in finding her.

 A note for playabilty in group: no Mem will not to do anything to Endeca or her family--

for sake of group play--it would end our great writing and Cog's great adventure if group members started to go after each other--so i will always try to avoid in group fighting. 

I just need to rp Mem somehow to avoid the obivous oncoming outcome   

LG I gotta say i really loved your last post!!! Endeca is just way cool and the way you wrote her getting angry...flawless.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] I'm going to assume that was said out loud[/sblock]

Upon hearing Mem's voice, Endeca turns around. Her eyes, still the flaming orange, are glowing with barely-restrained eldritch might. Her voice echoes with a power of its own, similar to when she speaks incantations, and her wrath is held in check only by the fact that she knows Mem is not here.

"Mem! You sadistic, controlling, conniving daughter of a misbegotten gnoll! Leave Es alone! She doesn't deserve to be slaving under the yoke of your cruelty, and I won't let you hold her anymore. I don't care if you're the daughter of Saint Cuthbert himself, I swear to you, if you continue treating Es like a slave instead of a daughter, instead of the living, feeling being she is, I will rip the bones from your body, and use them to kill the rest of your incarnations until the end of my natural life!"

[sblock=OOC]Oh yeah, really angry[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 27, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Yup out loud, if telepathically as loud as possilbe. Yes she heard that. Yup angry....Ummm Cog is it time yet for the adventure? Things are going to get interesting if not hahahaha[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 28, 2006)

((err... yes, very interesting. You guys still have a day to go, soooo... I guess not, just don't roll initiative, take as much time as you feel will be necessary and everything'll be fine))

_or sake of group play--it would end our great writing and Cog's catastrophically bad adventure if group members started to go after each other--so i will always try to avoid in group fighting._ ((fixt))


----------



## Ink (Dec 28, 2006)

Clad in anger and beauty of thought , Mem steps out from the light. She towers over them--the two, lesser than children under her gaze.

She is whiter than day, brighter than the dawn. Were Mem of darkness the street itself would be under her shadow. Her every motion that of nobility, of grace, yet the earth groans and breaks with her burden, shuddering under the depth of her voice.

“To rip the bones from mine body, and use them to kill me until the end of thine natural life? Mem smiles down at the wild elf, as any goddess might. “Nobelest Endeca, how long wouldst nature propose that be? For, I hath known few elves to live centuries, and fewer still to live nay one. Which would thou know?”


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 28, 2006)

*Grendle*

[sblock=Vacation]I apologize for my absense. I've been away for just shy of a week... feels like forever though, lol.

Initiative Roll if still applicable, heh. 

Initiative: 32

Scary...

I'm not going to be writing any detail in this post though... so much contrast between the great writing all the others are doing. 

What exactly does Grendle need that initiative roll for anyways? (so I CAN write some nice pretty words!) 

Edit: Only one "bite" and C&T didn't take it... rats...   [/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Dec 28, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]
Ryfte hahahaha Cog does not want a int roll...

Cog can you tell me what was found out using the greater skill checks (Powers) on Allistar/Endeca, family, old school etc...

During down time (asap) Mem will be using her Powers: Teleport Trigger/ Psy Reformation 

I will change the feats for item creation and defense--and will show in detail what I did for the new minor items etc...all will be listed on my character sheet for everyone to see if u guys wanna check anything, and a few minor items such as hat of disguise, maybe buffer stuff) --Mem can aford for psy refromationthe xp since we were allowed to change around our items and there is a feat which cuts xp used for item creation by 25% so there will be enough xp for this power without losing a level.[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 28, 2006)

*Grendle *

_Odd that... they're definitely stirred up about something or other..._ The warm air wrapping around her like a blanket radiating from the town beneath her. Flying along with the breezes paying little attention to her destination. _Hmmm... at least if it's work ... _ her wings rub against the material of her armor momentarily, _... it will be some coin... gotta figure out how to get more business... or go back to wandering... might be fun for a change..._ Gazing down at a stray rat in an alley below she blinks as an arrow pins it's tiny head to the ground beneath her. The arrow dissolves a moment later into a small mist and vanishes, _I really ought to find something... ANYTHING... to do ... getting bored... might start shooting at cats... lol_ Landing on the edge of a nearby roof she looks around for a moment to see where the winds have cast her. _Ah the northern side... this place is a bit grimier than I remember it... been a while though..._ a decaying tile from the roof slips out from under her feet and she instinctively lifts herself back into the air.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 29, 2006)

Good to see ya back ryfte! I wouldn't want to be in Endeca's shoes now, or es's for that matter, and yes ryfte, the initiative thing from centuries back was a joke. Anyways, I rolled for Allister, you don't remember anything more than Irthos already knows(odd, really). Also, you can roll for the one one Endeca, and I think it's up to LG as to how much Mem knows.


----------



## Ink (Dec 29, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Ummm...Greater Skill Knowledge is a Power (so not what Mem remembers) 
that gives will give+20 to the check and no roll. 

All 5 checks for both Allistar, Endeca's family and Endeca's old school = 31 (Mem's skill = 11 + 20) so totals at 31 for all checks.

Local and Nobility (personalities, inhabitants, lineages, heraldry, family trees)

Does that make any difference in what Mem now knows Cog?

-------------------------------- 
LG: The Mem infront of Endeca and Es are really Astral constructs. Mem (visible) is a level 6 with  3 more in increasing levels standing invisible spready 100 apart a peice. So you know LG, they will not be attacking even if Endeca decides to blow them away
--heh though they might trash on Es a bit later depending on what Endeca decides to do. They are really there just there to talk things out.

LG just tell me how you want to play it out (it can be bad for Mem if you think it will move the story along), I will follow suit so as to not kill off one of our characters before the adventure begins hahahhaha but then with Endeca we never know right?
If you like we can ooc whatever you want to happen first, so as to control the rp  before we write, or things might get to complicated.

 The main point is I certainly want to do my part to keep everyone happy in the real life group   since RP characters can live or die but we don't want people getting angry for real. 

Happy New Year everyone!!!!![/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Dec 29, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] Well, finding out about the old college is pretty damned easy. Ask any random citizen of Porthaven. About eight years ago, the whole place went up in a surge of elemental energy. Now, anyone who survived it (most of the teachers) can tell you more. Endeca attempted to use a spell of her own design during the final examination. Through a combination of faulty construction, a missed syllable in the incantation, and the fact that she was attempting what would be a ninth level spell, the magic went awry. The whole school went up in the four cardinal elements. Endeca was the only student to survive. 

Cog, that reminds me. Endeca became connected with the four elements during that event, which is why her elemental spells are a bit...odd. If she does something (like what's about to happen) that shouldn't be possible normally, that's why. Just remember, it's part of her spell's somatic components. This is also why her fireball was like that.

As to her family, that'll be harder to find out about. Endeca left for the school when she was barely 40. She hardly remembers her parents at all, and her parents wouldn't recognize her as she is (she was WAAAAAY less flamboyant then). I doubt you'll find anything more than very old memories, and maybe a mild longing to go visit. The village itself is on the ass end of the world; any further north, and they'd freeze to death even WITH magic.

As to OOCing things before we RP them, it sounds like a good idea, but Endeca can reign herself in...for now.[/sblock]

The tiny elf looks defaiantly up at Mem, her ire evident. Overhead, the clouds darken, and a single lightning bolt streaks down into her hand. She clenches the ball tightly, fighting with herself. The air seems charged with both electricity and emotion as the Chaos Mage struggles with her urge to strike down the giant before her and her knowledge that Mem wouldn't be stupid enough to show up in person. Finally, she crushes the ball in her fist, and the electricity dissapates, bringing the clouds back to their normal color.

"Mem, for six years, I've seen how you treat Es. For six years, I've seen you torment her, treat her like a slave. I've seen dogs that live better than your daughter. Worse, you do your best to keep her  intentionally miserable! You discourage her from making friends, from meeting people she might like. Snuggles even tells me you've had half a mind to end me at a few points in time. I tell you this now, once and for all. Es may be your 'daughter', but you are no mother. A mother cares. A mother loves and nurtures her children. A mother knows that she can't control her children's lives, and accepts that someday, they have to go away. You've shackled Es to you, made her something she doesn't want to be. You deny her freedom while reveling in your own. It isn't right, and you know it. I'm delivering this ultimatum to you; at the end of this job, you will free your daughter, to do as she wishes, when she wishes, and how she wishes to do it. If you don't, if you try to keep her as your slave, so help me, not even the gods themselves will save you from my wrath."

She turns about and walks off, heading towards the Citadel.

[sblock=OOC] Alright, that work? Also, Cog, she's going to the Headquarters[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]LG, what do you mean by "odd"? Strange cinematic spells?  Also, here's the result of the power-- Allister is not, as is customary in high-ranking pelorites, noble. In fact, he only arrived in porthaven two generations ago, making him, in the eyes of more than a few, woefully foreign. He is also rather controversial within the church, though you knew this already. He has all kinds of ideas, for example, for solutions ot problems, and they do not, as he puts them, involve "throwing prayers at it and hoping it'll go away". You also seem to remember him belonging to a paladin order of some sort.[/SBLOCK]

on Endeca's way back to the HQ, an elderly man hobbles over to her with a worried frown on his face. She has never seen him before, though the reverse does not seem to be true. He babbles urgently, though the bulk of it is incomprehensible ((yes, even to Endeca)). The gist of it seems to be that he is the only surviving human in the city, the whole place having being taken over by disguised trolls, of which Endeca is one.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Dec 31, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Um... where is everyone?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 1, 2007)

((you know, that's a really good question, probably gone for the holidays.))


----------



## Ink (Jan 1, 2007)

The real Mem is to busy for conversations. In this eternity she is changing, and like every other day for the last ten thousand years, she prepares herself for war. She has prepared the guards well, from yesterday’s early evening, every room and halls of the Citadel alight with burning volcanic emissions torches every ten feet, every able soldier on full alert, weapons in hand, watches substituted by the quarter hour—and this was the day.

 The humans could hardly understand the sternness of beautiful giant’s ways. Weren’t they at peace? But with one look, none in a thousand had much thought of asking. Like a titan of old, she sits back, the stadium a great hearth, thinking on what others would name a throne; she had meditated, but not slept.

 Ingeniously tempered from volcanic networks structured far below the Citadel, the huge “Eternal flame of Gladiators” smolders a harsh crimson in the center of the arena; its heat reflects tenderly against Mem’s brow but does not warm her. There was never time to sleep it seemed. There was only time for change. 

 Mem had kept her secret for just over a century now. The hunger returned. It was calling her again. She could resist could she not? Of course she could. It was only for protection’s sake. She did not need it. Mem would control it as she had from the beginning of days. It was her servant; she must not let it master her. The tallest of beauties tastes the fire, it caresses her breast, brushes inside her throat, burns her from within. It burns and she is warmed. For the first time in more than a hundred and thirty six years, Mem is hungry. She wants, thus she will feed. Not of meat, nor bread, neither vegetables nor water.

Her hunger is for magic.   
[sblock=ooc]I think Mem might become like more of an NPC or side character, since the group might have problems functioning with chaos and law at odds. For the most part, I am planning just to keep Mem at the Cidadel while the rest of the group and Es go adventuring.

This was some rp for the feat spellfire wielder. The feat will assure Mem a way to stay alive and out of the way, without having to confront Endeca offensively (which is what Mem would most likely do considering how things are playing out).  I messaged you on the old boards about this feat near the begining in the "pregame setup" when we made our characters Cog. Since you most likely lost all your old messages when your computer crashed I included a simple expalination under the feat (the srd discription is to vague in my opinion). Later I will be writing up how Es gets the extra magic items. HPPI NEW YEAR ALL!!![/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]So, what are Es and the Constructs doing? Unless they're standing there, dumbfounded  [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 2, 2007)

The tiny elf looks at the old man quizically, then with pity. She takes him gently, but firmly, by the shoulder.

"Old one, I'm no troll, but I know some people who can help you. Come, let us visit the temple of Pelor. If the god of healing can't help you, no one can."

She leads him firmly, but still gently, in the direction of the temple of Pelor, and it's clear by her gaze that whomever should raise her ire at this moment would be meeting their god very soon.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 2, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Welcome back everyone! I rather Mem followed everyone else, actually... I have plans, to put it rather gently*mwahahaha etc.* soo... I will keep it under control with the inter-party war, and besides, it's good stuff to read, so there's no need to worry.[/SBLOCK]

"I won't be taken by some troll! Am I the only sane one around here? Don't any of them believe me?!" He sputters as he draws a phantom sword from a non-existant sheath and swings, toppling over.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 2, 2007)

Endeca sighs and lets the man go from her grip. She snaps her fingers, and the rope at her belt comes to life, whipping out to entangle the old man. Confident that he's firmly in place, she starts pondering how to carry him to the temple. Finally coming to a decision, she chants and moves her fingers in swift arcane motions. In a flash of holy light, a Hound Archon appears.

"Help me carry this poor fellow to the Temple of Pelor. I'm afraid he's mad, but they should be able to help him."

The archon nods its head and lifts the old man, walking with the mage.

[sblock=OOC] Animate Rope to entangle the old man, then a Summon Monster 5 to get the archon to carry him. Endeca and the Archon will be full-on running, as they have 1 minute before the Archon vanishes[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 3, 2007)

The man shouts and babbles, on account of his condition and the current situation, drawing quite a bit of attention from the street. Seeing the hound archon, you nearly get mobbed by angry "werewolf-hunters", but the general angelicness convinces them otherwise. After about two minutes of hard running, you arrive at the temple(archon is gone). The old man mutters miserably "I told them... but did they listen? No! Ofcourse not, no one ever listens to me..."


----------



## Ink (Jan 3, 2007)

The monstrous nymph steps genteelly up the stairs. She stands at the door.

 “Ithros”

The Sjach whisper quietly into his mind, but he ignores them again perceptive of the unimportance.  Dice rattle quietly behind the wooden framed door and the low voices of Iejir and Irthos are muffled before they reach Mem’s great ears. She stands at the door awaiting her audience. The giantess knows patience. 

After a time, Ithors feels her presence, then Iejir.  The blood brothers stop, wondering what would bring Mem out of her daily routines. But in their minds they already hear, in their thoughts they already know

“Lord Ithros, Noble Iejir, forgive mine intrusion. There is much for us to share."

 And she does, through the door, in their minds, all that hath pasted in speech between Endeca and herself.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 3, 2007)

The mage drags the old man, with serious physical effort, into the temple. She glances around at all the priests doing their busywork, and decides that waiting is just too slow.

"Oi!"

After her shout gains their attention, she speaks in a calm, even tone, "The old one I have with me is regrettably mad. He is under the belief that the entire city consists of disguised trolls, and I thought that if anyone was able to help him, it would be the God of Healing. Can you aid him?


----------



## Ink (Jan 3, 2007)

“The color white does not suit you.”  

“Nor grey you my pupil.”  The great form of Mem wavers as if unsure of Es for a second.

“Your timing is, as usual, uncomplimentary and most unwanted.” The child’s hair pours gently, like her silver lined cloak, down to her heels. Her eyes shimmer a warning of flat grey.  

“It is time for your lesson. We have missed many a session. You still have much to learn. Your mother in her generosity has given me another toy for you. I told her you need to earn it. What do you think pupil?”

“I no longer care for my Mother’s games. If you have something for me, give it. If you have a lesson for me, teach it. I have not my Mother’s patience.” And the Nimblewright moves with a goddess like rapidness, spilling forward her thin rapiers out before her, needle points pressed lightly on her Mother’s eyelids, then as suddenly Es is gone. She stands seventy feet back, from the giantess’ form, as if both had never moved.  

[sblock=OOC]Es uses Spring attack then, Slight of Hand roll 33 Es takes Scarab of Golembane from Astral construct. She can now sense the invisible constructs around her. She believes them to be perhaps elan trainers or the like.[/sblock]

“Thank you, Teacher, for my Mother’s gift. I always wondered how she knew where I was, and now I know. Your lesson has been an informative one.  I cherish my new toy, though perhaps not its sender.” She palms in her hand an intricate scarab and it melts like candy in her fist. 

Mem’s form wavers, though no less tall, it thins, of black and flesh. A slimness of a man, a bending of a hat, a long ness like a man stretched beyond all bones or skin. He wears no armor but a frown. His frown inhumanly long, like his arms, his body, his legs, arched inhuman backwards, each step straight yet all his form curved forward in a half circle. His clothes are tight fitting, a dark undertaker’s suit perhaps, long coat tails and a black belt circles his waist to match his smooth tall and streamlined postures. He looks at her from under his black bending hat, the only white left his well pressed shirt under his tight black vest and tighter longcoat. A long ebony leather gloved hand reaches slowly and purposefully to his neck, as if searching.

“Impressive. But not part of your lesson.”


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 3, 2007)

Irthos and Iejir are silent for a time, each in their own contemplations as to Mem's messages. After a short while, their eyes meet once more. "So Es is an... Elan?" Iejir says, breaking the silence. "So Mem has told us," Irthos replies, his face revealing nothing. _Now is not the time for him to know._

Iejir looks down at the game of dice, and the remaining food. He looks back up at Irthos, a small grin on his face, then his gaze shifts to the door as he casts a spell, his hands moving in a quick, practiced pattern. The door opens, revealing Mem's gigantic form, filling the door frame. Iejir then makes a second motion with his hand, and a large chair moves up to the table next to them, sliding noisely along the floor.

"Care to join us?"


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC] ink and tiluvias: nice work, but crushing a golembane scarab isn't small change, sure you want to do that?[/SBLOCK]


The priests are, as you might expect, rather shocked by Endeca's inappropriate behaviour, but try not to make too big a deal of it. One rather nervous looking member of the clergy begins to speak: "I... I'm afraid he is not the first, ma'am. Admittedly, this is the first time I hear of trolls, but great extents of madness are becoming all too common in the last week. I wish there was something we could do to aid him, as I know this man well, but his...condition seems to be a supernatural one, beyond our powers. I'm sorry, but there's just nothing that can be done for him.."


----------



## Ink (Jan 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the misunderstanding. If you look on Es' character sheet, the S of Golem bane is a worn item. The melting was just an rp for Alter self effect heh obivously not so clear in my post.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]'kay, thanks for the clarification. Guess I overestimated your rp zeal.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 4, 2007)

say, what does spellfire actually do?


----------



## Ink (Jan 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] If you look up Mem's feats on her character sheet) there is a link for spell fire feat. There is a simplified explaination there as well to show you what spellfire actually does(since the srd is not clear enough  ).

 If you would like all the original materials, send me your email and I can send the pdf of the feat.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 4, 2007)

Endeca frowns in thought. She glances about the room, at the old man and the clergy. Slowly, her eyes fade back to their normal emerald color.

"Well, I am not qualified to care for him, unfortunately, and my work puts me in the line of sword and spell on an eerily regular basis. Can the temple care for him until help can be found? Actually..."

Endeca fishes around her outfit, checking various pockets that you wouldn't even guess were pockets, until she pulls out some gold in her fist. This she passes to the priest.

"To care, feed, and clothe him. I'll provide for him, if nothing else."

[sblock=OOC]500 G.P. has been donated to care for the mad old man.[/sblock]

The young mage snaps her fingers, and the rope undoes itself, coiling back at her waist.

"Now, if you'll excuse me, I have some pressing business at the Citadel. Depending on how she took my words, I may have some ass-kicking in my immediate future."

With those sage words, Endeca turns and leaves the temple, heading towards home.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 5, 2007)

The priest is silent as he takes the gold and nods, leading  the man with him. The rest of the clergy tries extremely hard not to faint when they hear swearing.


----------



## Ink (Jan 5, 2007)

He is slim and taller than tall. His morbid suit a deadened black bordering on grey, though his fine shirt is the white of a priest. His jaw set with firmness, a permanent frown of hardness to match his thin brows. His hat four sided, sharp and bent, so the front corner bends low, confining his glowing red eyes. His hair is black matted ear length, below the brim, all muddled just above his scowl. His name is Ruub, and he is Es’ teacher.
He is here to educate her and this session will be the conclusion; the teacher can see it in his student’s grey eyes. She is beyond him now, but not above this final lesson. 

 “My last gift” 
and the teacher holds out, in his leather glove, a simple black bound book.


----------



## Ink (Jan 6, 2007)

The door opens, as if pushed by a draft. The room inside is comfortably barren. Mem too tall for the frame bends, as if bowing to Irthos and Iejir both, her lamp pulling her fine silhouette across the room upon entering.
 Irthos alone notes a change in her, slight, subtle but palatable. Perhaps, he sees the ivory of her cheeks or a shift in her cool gaze. There is an appetite in the poised giantess’ stare, an unrefined need he knew her not to have. Nevertheless, Mem is ever-graceful, as a lady should be, and takes the seat so kindly offered her. She wishes to speak her mind but knows too well her place.


----------



## Ink (Jan 6, 2007)

“Where is the lesson if you give me the toy? Do I not need to take it? Or do you also tire of my Mother’s games?

“This is no game, Es. It never has been, and if you thought as much, I have failed you as a mentor. My lessons are over. I have more to teach you, buy you have nothing left to learn of me."  

“Then why the little toy?” She is relaxed and more attractive than any human ought be.

“It is no toy. It is a gift. My time grows short. Take it, for it is no gift if you do not accept.”

There is nothing as beautiful as innocence, yet this word cannot express the appealing misery or simple femininity in her frown.

“I am sorry. I cannot read it. I don’t know how.”

But the words lie cold on the street, hushed and black so like the tiny book at her feet.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 6, 2007)

The elf arrives at the Citadel, signifigantly calmer than before. Opening the door, she steps into the massive building. Immediately, she lets Snuggles out of her backpack, and the intellect devourer scampers off to find some prisoners on Death Row.

Endeca makes a beeline towards Irthos's normal haunts around the Citadel, praying that he's exactly as predictable as she thinks. As she walks, she calls out his name in her loud, shouting voice, the kind that can float through walls to grate on one's ears.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hearing Endeca's voice, Irthos stops, halting mid throw. He sets the dice down on the table, then stands, pushing the chair back. Iejir raises a quizical eyebrow.
Irthos turns to Mem, and then bows. "Forgove me, Lady Mem," he says."It appears there are matters that have urgent need of my attention."
After that, Irthos and Iejir clasp hands, with many a silent word pasing between them. Irthos walks to the door, bows again to Mem, and then walks out.[sblock=OOC: Ink]Hey Ink- what would be a good title that Irthos could use for Mem? As Mem calls him "Lord", Irthos would respond in kind- but what would he call her? Is Lady correct, or should he use something different?[/sblock]------------------------

As Irthos walks through the door, his form fades, and he becomes nearly invisible in the shadows. His steps cease in their noise, and he glides along the dark hallway like those under his command. Servants walk through the halls, yet none see him, and he glides past them, toward the sound of the calling voice. _Endeca... may you hold your wrath until another day. Es will know joy someday soon._

The shadows whisper to him as he walks, and he feels their hunger again. They whisper Endeca's name, and he recalls them forcefully, reprimanding them through the link. 

When he arrives, he studies her for a moment from the dark, watching her, reading her expressions. _So._ He then, recalling the disrespect some feel after being watched unknowingly, steps out into the light, his boots now making the slightest taps as he walks on the cold stone.[sblock=OOC]Irthos uses his Shadow Blend ability, granting total concealment, and Moves Silently, taking 10, for a DC of 44 to hear him.[/sblock]
-------------------------

Once Irthos leaves, Iejir divides Irthos's plate of food into two halves, then takes one and offers the other to Mem. After, he slides the dice along the table toward her, saying with a smile, "Your roll."


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Iejir has been updated for access to Complete Arcane. Perhaps a few more changes later, but nothing major. Only major thing changed is that he is now Sorc 5/BM 1MotAO 4 as opposed to Sorc 6/BM 2/MotAO 2[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 6, 2007)

The young mage jumps upon hearing Irthos's steps, leaping a good foot in the air from sheer surprise. She turns about, the shock on her face clearly evident.

"Every time! You do that every time! I need to start reading minds when I go to find you, so you don't do that anymore! By the Laughing Rogue..."

She calms down and gets serious. With a small wiggle of her nose, her hat shrinks her to Irthos's size. Endeca often does this; she feels it is a measure of respect to look someone right in the eye when you speak to them.

"You probably know already, either from your Shadows or from Mem, about our little 'incident' earlier today. This is, in part, what I wanted to speak to you about. I'm not asking you to betray Mem, nor am I asking you to side with me. All I want is for you to not interfere. This is between Mem, Es, and myself, and I'd like it to stay that way."

She sighs.

"It must be so easy, not having to choose sides. I envy you, Irthos. All you need to worry about are those little specks of damnation. *I* have to worry about all kinds of things. It's wearying, taking responsibility. Oh well, I didn't call for you to complain. I need you to help me with something. On my way here, I encountered a mad old man. When I escorted him to the temple of Pelor, they told me that cases like his had been becoming frequent lately. Can you see what your 'friends' can dig up on this? I'm afraid I've no talent with mind magic. Well, except shattering minds, but these poor people are insane already."

[sblock=OOC]I would like to point out that 'Endeca' and 'Responsible' are only mentioned in the same scentence when they have the word 'Isn't' between them. Her claiming to be responsible may shock and/or apall lawful people[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 6, 2007)

Irthos's orange eyes glow bright as Endeca speaks. His face remains stony, and he is silent for a while after she speaks, contemplating his answer. Right before Endeca is overcome by impatience, he breaks the oppressive silence.
"Endeca. There is much you have yet to learn about the one we call Es. I know far more of her than you, and I now know that I know more of her than even Mem herself does. The situation is _far_ from what it seems- and there is likely even more to her than one as I could know. I know you are not one to wait, but I ask you to do so now, perhaps even after we have completed this mission for the priest Brightstar. Contain your wrath, for a time. All will be made clear eventually, and I would beg that you hold judgement until that hour comes."
Irthos pauses, taking a long, slow breath. The sjach grow louder in his ear, whispering, whispering, ever whispering, ever hungering. _Endeca._
"Should you choose to ignore my advice, and attempt to strike the Lady Mem down before that time, know that you will recieve my wrath as well as her own, *just as she would should she make such an attempt on you*. Hold yourself, fair elf, for I will not allow such things to pass while I call you my friends and companions."

Before Endeca can reply to this, Irthos continues. "If I can, I will investigate this old man's condition, as you have requested of me. It is possible that our meeting with Brightstar may conflict with this favor, and then my duties may prevent me from continuing in it. I will do what I can, though- but it is likely that we will need Mem's help to answer this question."

And with that, Irthos walks back into the shadows, where his form fades to nothing and his footsteps cease upon the floor.


----------



## Ink (Jan 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Coooool and we're back! Nice writing everyone. Nice to have an rp/writing group!
Tiluvias: Lady Mem sounds to be perfect.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm back! So, what is the deal with that book?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (Jan 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] Astral Constructs watched what they could and reported all that happened (psi crystal as well). They used multi-dimension doors to get back the hat of disguise to Mem. I will post as much later on.

 The book is a book.  Shows that Es illterate. Oh and contains the secret to life the universe and freedom from Mem heh...Littl' rp'ing till u came back to us Cog  glad to see ya back  

Ugggg iI'm sick...might not post for a day or 2  
[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Jan 8, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]...uggg... just out of the hospital. Please feel free to NPC my characters for a day or 2[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 9, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]nah, wouldn't know how. Anyway, you guys just tell me when you're  ready to move on, and I'll fade into the background for now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Hey Cog, how much time do we have until our meeting with Alister anyway?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC] twelve hours-ish, I'd get some sleep, if I were you.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Irthos will probably be doing that soon; currently, after making the appearance of dissapearing into the darkness and heading off to god knows where, he's actually hiding in the Shadows, completely concealed and unmoving, waiting to see Endeca's reaction to his words.

Speaking of which, where is LG? And where is Ryfte?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]The black depths of Hell. Our internet moves at the rate Sin corrputs a soul[/sblock]

The small elf frowns as Irthos dissapears. But, suspicious of the alleged absensce of her friend, she whispers just loud enough for anyone nearby to hear, and just soft enough to make it seem like she is talking to herself.

"I'd rather not hurt anyone. But I will if I must. Es will be free."

She walks away, whistling shrilly for her familiar. Together, they head toward the chaos that is Endeca's bedroom.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 12, 2007)

Lord_Gareth said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]The black depths of Hell. Our internet moves at the rate Sin corrputs a soul[/sblock]




[SBLOCK=OOC]Ooh, a fast connection, spiffy![/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 14, 2007)

For a long time, Irthos remains still, standing in the darkness. The sjach begin their whispering, but after an oddly urgent rebuttal, they cease.
He stands, contemplating.

An hour passes.

Irthos awakes from his thoughts, calling the sjach back to him, apologizing through the link. He slowly walks back toward the room he shares with Iejir, listening to the sjach intently, discussing small things with them- a calming act for both him and them.

His hand grasps the knob of his door, but he recalls Mem's presence, and pauses. He listens for a moment, and, recognizing that she has left, opens the door. Iejir lies passed out on one of the beds, an unfinished bottle still in his hand, dangerously close to spilling. Irthos walks over to him, and carefully removes the bottle, and sets it down on a table cluttered with the remains of the dice game. He grabs a leftover roll from the wreckage, eating it slowly as he gives a few standard sentry orders to the sjach.
He prepares himself for sleep, knowing the day ahead.

------------------------

A dream.

The shadows are hungry.

A flash of lightning. A scream. Es. Mem. Burning.

Joy. The Shadows are feeding. Joy. Pure, uncontained joy.

Endeca's face. A Shadow.

Gone.

-------------------------

Irthos's eyes open. He stares at the cieling for a moment, unmoving, listening to Iejir's quiet snores. His eyelids close, and he drifts back to sleep.


----------



## Ryfte (Jan 15, 2007)

*Grendle*

Been out ill with pneumonia. Back now. 

Summarizing below... not much detail or rp, heh. Got a lot to do after being out for a week *shrugs*

Grendle wastes another hour and a half or so cruising the city before returning to the office.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Um... has everyone essentially decided to sleep? Is there anything left that people want to do?

I guess we're waiting on Ink...

Should we just assume the night passes peacefully and move on?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I think that's wise[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Jan 16, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Ok I'm back...so we're waiting right[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]pneumonia eh? I've got a warning for you guys: I'll be away for 3~4 weeks starting in 5 days, and won't be on very often until then, sorry! In case anyone cares, I'm heading off to kyuushu  [/SBLOCK]

During the night, endeca wakes suddenly to the pain of two cold, clammy fists slamming into her back. To your horror, you feel something intangible-yet terribly important- leave your body. The figure standing before you is shrouded in the darkness of the room, but you can clearly see a human form, or what remains of it. It is a lanky, yet incredibly strong creature, its bones visible in some parts where the terrible stench and dessicated flesh hangs off it. It wears nothing but rags and a predatory, feral grin, and it has taken from you a part of your life force.

[SBLOCK=damage]endeca takes two damage. Make a fort save, DC 14.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Uh... LG, you there?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 18, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]Maaaaaaaaaaaaaybe.

Fortitude Save = 9 

Assuming I'm not paralyzed or slain outright (and if that was the save against permanent level loss, a whole day early, I will slay you through the internet), here is my action.[/sblock]

Endeca gasps as she is hit, her eyes widening in surprise, and then narrowing in rage. How dare this thing attack her!

"Norvori, Galtivaina, BACKTOR!"

The last word is let loose as a great yell, blasting the creature with its sheer sonic force. The walls and floors, not to mention the various glass containers in the room, may not fare so well.

[sblock=OOC] Damage on the Shout (fort half) to whatever the hell it is 16 . The damage to the rest of the room is 43, though they get hardness.

This'll wake the party up [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=endeca]actually, it's a negative level, not permanent. I'm a nice guy, so I gave you a fort save to ignore it entirely, and a save to remove it later on.[/SBLOCK]

As the tremendous shout reverberates throughout the room, glass shatters, wood splinters and plaster flakes as something approaching the entire room cascades all around you and your opponent. Though numrous cuts and bruises now mark its body, it does not seem to care as it raises its fists again and hisses out two words "too late".  Again the terrible fists slam into her, and again it saps her life force. As it does this, its wounds seem to heal, infusing its foul life with endeca's own.

[SBLOCK]4 damage. make another fort save, DC 14. The others will arrive in 2 rounds, without armor.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] New save is 10. Damn, this is gonna hurt later.[/sblock]

Endeca yells in pain as the fists slam into her, backing away from her foe. Seething with battle-fury, she opens her palms wide. Electricity gathers in both of the mage's hands, crackling blue, red, and every other color.

"You've SERIOUSLY made me ANGRY, fool! CHADOANTIMENTA!"

She slams her hands together, and the lightning surges out.

[sblock]My round: 5 foot step back as a free action.
Cast my Sculpted Lightning Bolt as a standard action for 27 electricity damage, centered on me.
Pray the thing dies as another free action.
Pick up one of my jars of Alchemist's fire, kept near my bed and out of Shout area (like the rest of the possesions on my sheet) as my move action[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

The multicoloured lightning hisses and crackles around the room, burning far too much of her room than most would be comfortable with. Urgent knocking and babbling sounds from behind the door as the people outside begin to get nervous. When the smoke finally clears (out the window, as if things could be any less discreet), the thing, to your horror, stands. Smoke comes off from its scorched flesh, filling the room with a nauseating stench. It hisses at her again through clenched teeth, most of which are visible through its burned face. "You are the fool here, endeca, if you cannot guess my mistress. Mem has sent me here, you should never have interfered with Es, but it is too late now."

Again it raises its fists, and with terrible efficiency, misses.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Including H.P. lost due to negative levels, Endeca is at exactly 1. From now on, I memorize more damage spells. This better kill it.[/sblock]

Ragged, burnt, and punched, Endeca pants heavily. This thing, whatever it was, was tough, and she was running out of attack spells. Time for an old staple.

"Arcanabula, you bastard!"

Four dragons in miniature erupt from her hand, slamming into the thing with unerring accuracy.

[sblock=OOC] Again, another 5-foot step as a free action away from it, and I'm gonna cast Magic Missle for A total of 13 [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

The dragons rip through the foul undead before dissipating into nothingness. The thing quickly falls to the ground, turning to dust as the force binding it to the world vanishes. 


[SBLOCK=OOC]BTW, that was a wight, CR 3.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 19, 2007)

Endeca pants heavily, holding her stomach where the creature hit her. Ouch. Strapping on her junk (she sleeps in her outfit), and gear, she opens the door. She needed to find Irthos, badly.

[sblock=OOC] I just realized, we never got the XP for the skeletons. Then again, they got their asses beat by LANTERN archons. But my near-death (admittedly, most of the damage at my own hands) might get me something. Tiluvias, YOU there?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC] yeah, nothing for the skellies, or rather, disposable scenary. The wight, on the other hand, will net endeca(and only endeca) 300 xp.[/SBLOCK]

A clamouring crowd stands right outside the door. As soon as it is opened, several of them gasp, swear or faint to various degrees upon seeing the elf's wounds. Quite a few pour into the office, simultaneously asking a variety of questions, making it all out would be quite beyond any mortal ears.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I've decided to update the sheet on Page One with all current things. Spells that are spent from memorization will be marked with one of these *. My experience will be there. As well, you can look there for Current H.P., Current G.P., charges on my items, and others. I will announce when I change spell memorization.[/sblock]

"BE QUIET!"

When the crowd quiets, Endeca looks at them all irritably.

"Lend me a hand, people. I just got the snot beat out of me by some upstart undead. One of you find Irthos, somebody find a healer, and the rest of you, ask questions ONE AT A TIME. If I have to make you raise your hands like schoolchildren, I will."

The young elf sits down on the scorched remnants of her bed, rubbing her temples. This was gonna be hell to explain to the lawmen.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

Endeca's grand speech seems to give enough answers for most, as they quietly shuffle away.

One man, dressed in a dark blue cotton suit, begins to speak. "I..I believe Sir Irthos is in this building, is he not? Could he not be somehow related to the incident with the undead? I have come here upon reliable information that you had something to do with the incident at the temple of pelor. Lady Es was seen in the area some time ago, and the temple is currently regrettably aflame, perhaps you would know of the cause?"


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 19, 2007)

"WHAT?"

The temple? It couldn't be! The old man was in there! Countless innocents would die, while she was distracted here by that undead thing.

"The temple of Pelor is burning? What about the people inside? Are they safe?"


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

"some..yes. For others, though... it is too late. No doubt sir Irthos is to be congratulated for his efforts. I can see you are busy here, so I will leave you. Good day to you, lady Endeca."


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 19, 2007)

Endeca sighs and stands up. With a few gestures and words, plus a sprinkle of diamond dust, a casing of stone encloses her and melds with her skin. She follows this up with another spell of protection, one that makes her blink between the Ethereal and the Prime, and an invisibility spell. Her magic in place, she begins walking steadily towards Irthos's room. It was time to settle a few things.

[sblock=OOC]Endeca casts Stoneskin (subtracting 100 G.P. for the Diamond Dust now), Blink, and Invisibility (in that order). The following text assumes she makes it to Irthos's room.[/sblock]

Arriving at the door, Endeca knocks loudly.

"Irthos! I know you're awake, answer this door, or by all that is holy, I will bring a demon here to break it down!"


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]for future reference, and so that you don't have to intentionally fail your metagame checks and whatever, if you want to do something apart from the party, we can take it to PMs.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 19, 2007)

Irthos opens the door, looking sleepy eyed. Though not enraged, he is certainly a little pissed at being woken up at such a god-awful hour. He scans about for Endeca, looking for her, and sees nothing. He sends a question through the link; an answer: _Right infront of you. We hunger_. Irthos's cocks his head, confused as to why he cannot see her. _What's going on here?_
Iejir is not so controlled. His eyes are red, and he looks like he has a terrible headache- which is actually quite true, considering his hangover. "Endeca! What in Pelor's name is going on!?", he says, storming towards the door.

Irthos halts his brother's advance with a hand, and his eyes narrow, but he does nothing. His eyes scan the area, and he takes a guess at where she is. "Endeca," he says. "Reveal yourself. What is the meaning of this?"


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 19, 2007)

Endeca fades into view, her wounds visible even under the stoneskin. It's obvious she's been crying; there are tears still streaking down her face. Her expression is weak, helpless, like a little child.

"Mem...Mem..tried to kill me. A creature in the night, stole my life force. I'm wounded, and my room, my room's in flames. Es is missing, and the Temple of Pelor is in flames."

She breaks out into tears again, and Snuggles appears from a hallway. Leaping into his mistress's arms, she hugs and pets him while she sobs, like a little girl with her dog. A mutated, demented dog.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 19, 2007)

Irthos's breath catches in his throat. _Mem!? Attacking Endeca!?_ His mind flashes back and forth between rage and disbelief violently- the sjach become quiet, sensing his rage. He looks back at Endeca, and his anger partially disintegrates. _Oh gods._
He pulls her into the room (a strange sight, considering his size) and sits her down on his bed, as he looks over he body. Again, his breath catches- but he recovers quickly. He draws some sparkling powder from a pouch on his belt, whispering a few words quietly as he spreads it on her. Keeping his eyes on Endeca, watching her, he calls, "Iejir. Check Mem and Es's room. If Mem is there, bring her here. If she refuses, hit her as hard as you can while keeping her alive, and _then_ bring her here."
"And if she's not there... then not even the gods will contain my wrath."
Iejir flies through the door, full speed.

Irthos's orders fly through the link with the sjach. _FIND MEM. FIND HER *NOW*._

[sblock=OOC]Irthos will cast Restoration, followed by Lesser Vigor. Aesthyr casts Aid on Endeca.[/sblock]--------------------------

When Iejir gets to Mem's room, he slows, allowing his breath to return to normal. He softly knocks three times.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, and by the way, I forgot something in my last post: Holy S***.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yay! Glad you guys didn't pull the "death by metagaming" trick on me, ajnd I'm sorry if it seems like I'm picking on any of you.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ryfte (Jan 19, 2007)

*busy day yesterday...*

[sblock=ooc]Guess I should'a payed more attention, lol. [/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Okay... so where's Ink?

Does Mem answer her door?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, this is where we go Ides of March on Mem. Well, I think it is. 

Tiluvias, what does Lesser Vigor do, and how much H.P. do I get for Aid?[/sblock]

"I was sleeping...whatever it was hit me in the back. I hit it with my shout, ruined my room, and then I had to use my lightning and my missles. It said Mem sent it, told me I shouldn't have interefered with Es."

Escalla chokes back her sobs long enough to speak, still clutching Snuggles fearfully.

"Irthos, I'm afraid. She'll hurt someone, someone innocent. And to think what she'll do to Es..."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]We need to wait for ink. Also, what is ides of march?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]The Fifteenth of March. On that day, Julius Ceaser was stabbed 33 times (yes, 33 times) by his BEST FRIENDS. SIX PEOPLE STABBED THIS MAN REPEATEDLY!

Now, that is the accurate, HISTORICAL version. In the play "Julius Ceaser" by Shakespeare, Ceaser says, "Et tu, Brute?" when his friend Brutus puts A FOOT AND A HALF SWORD through his gut. That clear it up?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK]more than I ever possibly could need to know, thanks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Vigor heals 15 points of damage over 15 rounds, and Aesthyr's aid spell gives Endeca 11 temporary hit points that last for three minutes and gives her a +1 bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear.

Restoration should cure all of the negative levels and other things afflicting her.


Some notes on Aesthyr- the Magic Circle Against Evil effect is always surrounding her, which should include Irthos 99% of the time. She is also casting Aid on Irthos every couple minutes (continually- she doesn't sleep), so Irthos effectively always has 1d8+3 temporary hit points. 
[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yep, having a perma archon around is handy.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 20, 2007)

Irthos quietly listens to Endeca. However, his thoughts are far less focused on the innocents' potential harm. _Mem... what are you doing? Why would she do this? _Could_ she even do this? Could there be third party, trying to destroy us from within, guising itself as those we trust?_
His mind flashes back, as he desperately tries to remember anything.

A memory. _Today... during the dice game. She was... different. Could that have been it?_
_No... she seemed a little off, but... this?_

Irhos stops thinking for a moment, watching Endeca again. He feels an odd... _pull_, a need to comfort her... but he has no idea how. It's never really been his thing. "Es... Es can take care of herself. Are you okay?"


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Moving on from Iejir's door knocking, do the sjach find anything?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]That's a question for ink, to be honest.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Um... it Ink hasn't posted in more than a week.

Helluva time to go missing... Cog, have you gotten any word from Ink?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hmm... no. I really shouldn't even be able to post now, but the trip has been postponed, so I may still have a day or so left, or more..who knows? Anyways, I reckon it's some kind of emergency. In any case, I won't be around to handle anything, so I don't think it'll set you back much more.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ryfte (Jan 25, 2007)

*What a mess...*

Okay... questions...

Did all of that happen inside our HQ?
Was it in the middle of the night?
What time of day is it?
Is it still the day before the supposed meeting at the temple?
WTF is going on, lol?


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, all that happened in the HQ, it is the middle of the night, and it is the morning before we're supposed to meet at the temple. Which is on fire. To break it down, there was a shout loud enough to cause physical damage (likely what woke Grendel), some screamed incantations, a flash of lightning and a crack of thunder, more screaming, and then there was a crowd of people. You good now?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Hm. Considering we're having so much extra time... I think I'd like to get around to fully updating Irthos and Iejir for the additions of Complete Warrior and Complete Arcane. I have a few more things left to add for them.

And since neither of them have gotten into combat yet, it shouldn't really have affected anything.

Updating...

edit: Okay, made a few changes. Iejir has made a few permanent spells, which he gained access to through  Spellpool II (previously unavailable due to the 2 level limit). Notable Permant Effects are Rary's telepathic Bond (With Irthos and Iejir, meaning they're constantly in mental contact), Arcane Sight (Iejir's eyes are now a glowing blue, unlike his normal orange), and See Invisibility.
Iejir also now has the Draconic Template (+1), which he has bought off for 3,000 xp.

There might be more to come.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jan 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]The death of this campaign, I do sense. Sad it is, when a campaign must die. Start over, shall we?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Tiluvias feels this as well. This lack of a key character in this situation is quite... campaign destroying.

Unless Cog feels like playing Mem and Es as NPCs, we are currently screwed. And, no offense at all to you Cog, but I think after the amount of thought put into those two characters, only Mem is capable of playing them as they were meant to be played.

While starting over would kinda suck, I think it may be the best answer to our problem. Should probably ask leaping shark for another thread to recruit more characters (obviously keeping Grendel, Irthos/Iejir, and Endeca), like a mid-game setup or something. Could request a skillmonkey and a tank, or another healer (we have 2 arcane casters, a quasi-divine caster that kinda sucks at healing, and an archer- we have some roles that need filling).

Could begin again either right before the HQ got attacked or right before the golden box showed up. In any case, we never actually got that far unfortunately, so it wouldn't be _that_ big of a set back.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]mwahahahafplargh, I HAVE RETURNED! Only temporary, since I'm still on that trip, but I will occasionally have internet access. It's a crying shame that ink vanished, and I don't think I can do mem/es justice. We most likely should grab another member, and start over pre-box, as the party relations start getting..well...reliant on the characters after that. Unfortunately, I don't think I could manage it properly until I'm back at home,so that means more wait, sorry!  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jan 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alright, cool. Cog, before you leave again, could you get a second thread going on the wizards boards for new player(s) recruitment?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Actually, since Cog is gonna be gone for a little while, perhaps we could go ahead and start another recruitment thread ourselves, just so that we can have things already moving by the time he gets back. Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]okay, good luck.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Feb 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alrighty, I sent LeapingShark a PM requesting a Mid-Game Setup thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Feb 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Bada-:bump:. How's the new thread coming along?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Feb 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I sent LS a pm requesting a thread, and all I got back was a question on who was DMing. I said Cog was... and I still haven't gotten a reply.

Cog, you back yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Feb 14, 2007)

*Ah... the confusion escalates eh?*

Just returned from a business trip... we're having serious problems getting this thing "off the ground" aren't we? 

~ Ryfte


----------



## tiluvias99 (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Aye... and it seems Cog is missing.

Damn.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry crew, you won't believe how middle of nowhere I waas the last few days, I might be back now, but don't count on it, back home in a week or so though... anyways, it seems like ink is quite definitely gone. Anyvay, I　think I may have given LS a few FB levels by running this on enworld, so your answer probably didn't help, sorry! Anyways, shall I send a PM in that direction?


----------



## tiluvias99 (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, that'd probably help. PMing would be good. Also, if it matters, we might actually be able to run this on the wizards boards instead of here. I think Mem and Irthos were the ones who were "too evil" for the wizards boards, but now Mem is gone and after playing Irthos I think he really isn't that bad of a guy- he should be able to fit in.

Just something to consider. I don't know if it really matters or anything; just LS might be more favorable to us if we weren't using "his board" to recruit for a game somewhere else.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Umm...check out my siggy while we wait?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay guys, I'm finally back... for good.Looks like all we have to do is wait now(and I have tiluvias's PMs to read, too...)


----------



## tiluvias99 (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Glad to have you back, Cog.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Feb 26, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry everyone, real life double computer hard drive crashes, like a month to fix grrrrr, hospital, and chinese new years all in one. Hope everyone is well. Let's continue...now where were we...??   [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Feb 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]OMFG! IIIIIIIIINK! *Glomps Ink*

Well, Endeca Gets the  kicked out of her by a wight claiming to work for Mem. Ithros' cohort (I forget his name at the moment) is knocking on Mem's door. Endeca is scared, sad, and is blaming herself for a lot of things right now. The Temple of Pelor is burning. Ithros is p*ssed. That help?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 27, 2007)

INK!!         

Good to have you back,finally. I know exactly how it is, been to hospital a few times, and I still remember the day my computer smoked in mid-game. Anyways, good to have you back. Also, LG, could you please stop sounding so negative?


So,when do we start?


----------



## Ink (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks good to be back. I'm out for the day, but will bring a laptop with me and post asap. Thanks for the mail LG and yer patience everyone  [/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 1, 2007)

He knocks, and the sound is muffled by the weight of wood. Something is very wrong. 
He knocks again, and the great door opens inward. A prickle runs down his back, the same kind your get when your parents send you down to the basement to get something.
 “Mem?”
But the vast room is hushed. Darkened more by the fires blazing in every corner, the area luxurious but empty of life.
In the center, he sees a huge table, likely a tiny backless chair of the beautiful giantess and on the chair an envelope and on the envelope a message and on the message a knife.

[sblock=ooc]ok back on track. btw who exactly is knocking, shadow's can't knock can they?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Welcome back, and it's Iejir.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just as a note, Irthos and Iejir are currently undergoing a little reconstruction. They are 95% complete, but there are a couple things left to finish. So, hopefully, neither will have to do anything involving mechanics.

If there is something, I can pull some crunch time and finish really soon.

edit: Irthos is Finished. See the original post.

edit 2: Iejir is essentially (99%) finished. His current mechanics can now be used.[/sblock]

Does Iejir's _Arcane Sight_ reveal anything?

Iejir fixes the note with a stare, and his breath leaves him. A thought enters his mind.
_What do you see?_
_Mem is gone. There is a note on the table._
Irthos's voice in his head is silent, for a moment. _Open it._

Iejir carefully walks around the table, sliding the knife away. He picks up the message and envelope, and slowly lifts the flap and begins to read.


----------



## Ink (Mar 2, 2007)

Iejir slides the knife to the side. The blade many times heavier than he thought such a fine knife could be. The message in his hand, he begins to read.


Nobel Iejir, 

I trust it is you who finds this letter, and I trust it finds thee well. Respectfully, I request you to pass these gifts to Irthos and Es. The envelope, as it is labeled, is for Lord Irthos.  The “letter-opener” is for Es.

With thanks,
Forever,

Mem


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 2, 2007)

Iejir passes the note through his link with Irthos as he reads. He shudders for a moment. Slowly he sets down the message, and picks up the envelope and knife, placing the latter in his belt pouch. He holds the envelope for a brief second as if contemplating it's opening- then shakes his head and shoves it in as well.

He walks back to Endeca's quarters, lost in thought. He sighes and winces, rubbing his eyes and forehead, regretting the previous night's revelries.

------------------

As Iejr enters the room, Irthos stands, his eyes cold. Iejir hands him the knife and envelope, and Irthos looks at it for a moment, his expression undecipherable. He closes his eyes for a moment, reaching with his mind.
_A question? An answer?
We hunger still. The prey eludes us.
...Find her._
He opens his eyes. Iejir has already slumped down into a chair, nursing his head with yet another drink. Irthos looks to him, then says, "Grendle should be informed of what has happened. Find her."
Iejir sighes, finishing his drink with one enormous swallow, then stands. "I'm on it.
As he leaves the room, Irthos examines the knife for a long moment in silence. Sighing, he likewise places it in his belt, then walks to a private corner before opening the envelope. He reads in silence.


----------



## Ink (Mar 3, 2007)

Most Noble Lord Irthos,

It is within our very home, it doth seek our body, guzzling our trust. Can I believe it stems from the temple and followers of the false god Pelor himself? 

My faith again upon thee, protect mine body with the subtleness and discretion our past hath shown. If there be need, call out, faith will bring me be.

In trust, 
Mem 


[sblock=ooc]Tiluvias: check out my character Mem under steelsteal power sblock. Irthos and Mem would have discussed this and had this happen many times before over the years. He would know to keep the shadows a safe distance from the tether dog so there are no problems.  Without Irthos directions, shadows might not readily be able to find her,  since spirit is gone and in static mode. (aura sight...don't know but the blade might come up as something...since Mem is now in it...now now no metagaming)[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thrice does Irthos read the note, 'til the words within his mind are as if set in stone.
He closes his eyes for a moment, contemplating.

He lifts a hand, and the letter burns away to ash.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry 'bout the short post; didn't have time to finish it before.

Cool on Irthos knowing about Mem.[/sblock]Irthos dusts his hands off, the ash falling to the floor.

His mind drifts...

_A question. An answer?
The fleshed one eludes us/We hunger still.
The hunt is ended. There will be other food.
Will we find this other food?/We hunger.
...Soon. There is a new hunt.
We hunger for the prey/When can we feed?
The tasteless one. She is the prey.
We hunger/We hunt._

Irthos awakens again. He looks to Endeca. "We need to find out what's going on within the city. Finding Mem will have to wait. We may be attacked again."
He sends a call to Iejir. _Once you find Grendle, go to the city... find out what is happening. We will meet up there.

...And keep an eye out for Es._[sblock=OOC]No, Es is not actually "prey", but that's what terms the Shadows think in, so Irthos must send them a message alike to that.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Got a question for you, Ink. In addition to knowing about Mem's Stealsteel power and Es's rapier and such, does he know about the crystal horn, and it's connection to Mem? Also, would Mem have told him that he could communicate with her through the psi-crystal?[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 5, 2007)

Smoke from the temple. There is screaming. There is fear. 
Es smells nothing. She hears nothing, feels nothing.
She sees the book: black, small and intimidating beyond any adversary.
The girl turns away from the street, the tiny book slips into her delicate hands, and she runs towards the fire.


[sblock=ooc]Tiluvias: Ithros would know about a power where Mem leaves her body--but he would not know where she went (Ithros' most logical knowledge check would be perhaps astral travel spell since the stealsteel power is basically unheard of. Or more likely Mem has left her physical body in search of something--which she has)

Mem informed him that she has left tells him where her physical body would be and that she has left it, to keep the group cohesive in some way. 

(This is obivously more information than Mem would trust anyone else with)

He would not however know about Es' rapier.
He would not know about the psi crystal. 
He would have to pass quite the spell resistance just to make a check on Es--not that he couldn't but he would simply know that 
"That is Es' toy"   [/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, got it. So Irthos only knows that Mem has the ability to seperate her spirit from her body, and he knows that when she does this, her physical form tends to be left in the catacombs under the citadel where it can remain unharmed. And, by her note, Irthos knows that she has done this very recently, and is why she was not found in her rooms.
That right?

One more thing: I (as in me, not Irthos) don't get the note sent to Irthos. Is he supposed to understand it (aside from being told that Mem has gone on one of her little "outings" outside of her body), or is it meant to be cryptic? For example, does he have (or know he has) a way to call her "if there be need"?
Likewise, is Irthos supposed to understand the first part about guzzling trust and the false god Pelor, or, again, is that meant to be cryptic?


Oh, and so everyone knows, starting wednesday, my posting will be extremely limited until around tuesday of next week. There's a good chance that I won't be able to post at all.
Just thought you should know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 7, 2007)

[sblock=occ] Not meant to be cryptic sorri, but no he doesn't know about the dagger or rapier. As the letter reads--She thinks Pelor flock may be the cause of all the trouble, and if Ithros needs Mem's help he would know just to call out her name--perhaps a contingent teleport he might imagine[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]pretty long time with nothing going on, does that mean I'm expected to drop the popcorn and do something? Sorry, it's getting hard to distinguish between bit where I should be active and bits where I should just stay out of the way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]found a way onto a comp. Been real busy.

Cool on Mem and Irthos.


Cog, you may have a bit more waiting, I think. Iejir is waiting on Grendle, Irthos is waiting on Endeca. Neither LG nor Ryfte seem to be present yet to respond to those. I'm not sure anthing will be happening until they get back.

Es might require some DMing, with the whole "running into the flames" thing.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 8, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]"might require some DMing", I hope you didn't know how that would sound  . Oh well, I'll post that soon, and I sent LG a PM, consisting of "you're overdue, fixxit", so that should do the trick.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 8, 2007)

Around the temple, flames rage. The suin-like mask that is the symbol of pelor melts and drips gold and steel from the temple's roof. The gates have long since burned down, and the marble walls crackle with heat. A few pillars inside have already fallen, trapping the faithful beneath them. Charred corpses fill the temple, and a few relatively unscathed priests tend to those that still have a chance, but for many of them, it is too little, too late. As Es watches, flames erupt from the temple, coils of the deadly fire licking around the roof. To the horror of the pelorites, cracks appear across it, and it collapses, killing the few inside that had survived. A crowd has gathered now, largely trying to stop the fire from reaching their own wooden homes. Choking smoke fils the air all around, and the flame has spread to a few nearby houses. Fires rage all around, and the screams of the dying are the only sounds by the temple. Amid the corpses, the choking smoke, the fire and the terrible smell of burned corpses, one figure stands out, tending to the fallen. His once brown hair is now greyed at the fringes, and he is dressed in chainmail and pelorite robes. The holy symbol of his deity hangs by a chain from his neck.


----------



## Ink (Mar 10, 2007)

Es watches in horror. She feels...almost. It is new to her. But the horror is not from the death or destruction.

 There is a certain something...
 Tangible with weight and form. She can hear it, like a crisp voice. She can smell it, charred, itchy, the taste driving itself down her throat. She can see it, her eyes gaze with fear, too open to see anything else. It touches her spirit within her heat--reminding her she has one. 

 There is something screaming, perhaps she is, yet the fire freezes her in place. Es does not move. Like a statue, her eyes pryed wide, not in hesitatation, in fear.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 10, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]With all the respect, it's about time someone noticed that I'm not dead. How'd you like the cheerful description?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Where are you all?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (Mar 12, 2007)

[sblock=occ]We're here and glad to see u not dead  ...umm anyone gunna do anything...if not I'll have Es take a looksee around[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]seems that no one else is alive XD.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm alive, just got back. Nice to see everyone.

Though it appears LG and Ryfte still have not returned...[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Mar 12, 2007)

Endeca wipes the nervous tears from her face.

"A-alright. B-but I'm out of magic. I can't do anything if we're attacked unless I.."

Her face brightens a little, followed by a mischevious smile.

"That's right. You guys don't know about that one. Alright, we're good. Let's move."

She stands up, placing Snuggles in her backpack.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 14, 2007)

Irthos looks at her for a moment after her words. His face betrays nothing. _"That one"?_
He shrugs, and begins walking toward the door, holding it open for Endeca to leave first.

His eyes close for a brief second, as he allows his mind to branch out. Silently he gives commands, and they all flow together, the conversation happening all in a single instant:

_Elders, return to me
The prey is not yet found/we hunger still
The younger and the children will continue to search.
We will feed/We will return_

Irthos opens his eyes, and walks out the door after Endeca. _It's time to find out just what the hell is going on here._[sblock=OOC]Irthos calls the 8 Spell-Stitched Shadows to return to him for his own protection. These will be referenced as the "Elders".

The 8 younger shadows are the Lesser, with 2 hit dice, and the 16 children are the Least, with 1 hit die.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Endeca hasn't used or bothered to tell anyone about her Rod of Wonder or her Chaos Warp. It isn't that it was a secret, it's that no one ever asked. She's just been very random up until now.[/sblock]

"I can't believe I haven't shown this to you guys yet..maybe I'll get to use it! You'll love this, I garuntee it. It's a barrel of fun."

Endeca is obviously back into her full swing, which usually happens after she becomes depressed. There's spring in her step, and her mouth moves a mile a minute as she talks about everything and nothing to Irthos. She practically bounces down the front steps as she begins heading to the Temple of Pelor.

[sblock=OOC]And yes, she's totally bi-polar[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 14, 2007)

Irthos watches with an odd sense of amusement, listening to her ceaseless babble. _To have such joy in this time of sorrow._ Perhaps a smile comes to his face. Perhaps.

As they approach the citadel doors, Irthos suddenly interrupts her chatter. "Endeca, hold for a moment. Find Es, and find out what is going on within the city. I will return to you shortly."
And with that, Irthos's form seems to fade away into the darkness, 'til he can no longer be seen.

He walks silently to one of the the other rooms, which one unimportant, but far enough away that eavesdropping would be difficult. He checks to make sure no one is around, then calls quietly, "Lady Mem, I have a need. We must talk."[sblock=OOC]Irthos's Move Silently check, taking 10, is 48. Endeca may choose to make a listen check, but I doubt she would succeed, considering that, as far as I can tell, her total listen mod is... +2.

Irthos will wait for Mem's answer for 30 seconds, and if nothing happens, he will leave and return to Endeca. Does anything happen?

Speaking of returnings, I'm going to assume that the Elder shadows have found their way back to Irthos, and are waiting for his commands beneath his feet within the floor. The younger and children are still searching for Es.... and I guess how long it takes to find her is up to Ink.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 14, 2007)

The street streams beneath her. She pushes against the air. Every footstep digs her into the ground, holds her back from her path, from her speed. The child barely leans into forward before she needs to halt her steps, home once more. But where was Mother? She pushes open the main doors with force beyond any child, afar the strength of mere man.

“MOTHER, Mem!?”

 A dozen guards turn as the Great-gates slam open, surprised more than anything by the attractive adolecent’s cries.

[sblock=ooc]Yes, something will happen. Will be posting asap for Mem[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Mar 14, 2007)

"ES! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!"

Endeca's shouts ring through the area as she walks, looking about haphazardly. She's not very good at this, but it is to her credit that she tries nonetheless.

"ES! HEY ES, WHERE ARE YOU? Wait, why the hell am I yelling?"

She moves her hands in quick flicks and barks out a single word. A smooth sensation of connection flows into her mind as the spell takes hold.

Es hears Endeca's voice in her ear, "Es? It's me. We're looking for you at the temple of Pelor. Mem tried to kill me. We need you here. Please come back. Please."

The voice cuts off as the spell ends and Endeca continues looking about.

[sblock=OOC]Message spell. As far as I'm aware, it works on constructs, so Es should hear it. Twenty-five words, exactly.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 15, 2007)

Her voice is beautiful, full, feminine and deep.

Lord, Ithros. If thou hast need, it must be beyond dire urgency for us all. Speak within our silence, that I might hear, that we might know together.


----------



## Ink (Mar 15, 2007)

Es streaks past the doors, past the dumbfounded guards, through the halls, passing the flames which streak like long thick lines past her view. Here like the temple, fire...even here everywhere around her... She takes the stairs almost a flight at a time,  every step a floor, flickering about every corner, her body spinning full circle at every level. 

"Endeca! The temple is burning! People are dying! Tell everyone to come! Tell the guards! Endeca everything is on fire!!!"


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 15, 2007)

Irthos listens to Mem's words. In the background, Endeca's yells and Es's returns echo through the room. _So. Es is here. Where had she been?_

He feels the sjach whisper to him, acknowledging her presence. _Silence, friends. Return to me. The hunt is ended._


He pauses before answering. "Lady Mem, my need is of utmost importance, as it involves the well being of those closest to me. Our mutual friend and companion Endeca was attacked in the night, by a creature of my own ilk, similar to the ones under my command. However, this particular spirit said that it was acting on _your_ orders."
Irthos pauses. He closes his eyes for a moment. _Please be false. Gods, please be false._
"Was this the truth?"[sblock=OOC]Where's Ryfte at?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Gone, it would seem. ......Hang on, Irthos is desperate enough to _pray_?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]It's not actually a prayer, more like... a habit. To him, it's more of a curse, to add emphasis. He might yell "Gods!" if something bad or unexpected happens, for example. Not a prayer- an expletive.

----------------

Eldest Shadow has been edited into Irthos's Companions.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 16, 2007)

Ithros can almost hear Mem's answer before she replies. Was this really the question he wanted to ask?

"Lord Ithros, should either of us sent a servant acting on our orders, woulds't that servant have the power to share information with their victim. I can only assume Endeca lives. 

The TRUTH thou ask? 

Which would be a greater insult to thee Lord Ithros, if thou weres't in mine place--

Wherefore I questioned thine actions incompetent enough to be incomplete, your sevants weak enough to forsake thee, or thine actions dishonorable to thine own companions. To which of these woulds't thou claim thereof?"

He voice is colder than her beauty, empiter by far than Ithros has heard her speak to him before.

Mine answer in this place, I claim it none.

The no remains silent, answered, and uncomfortablely still.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 16, 2007)

Irthos's eyes close, and he holds for a moment.

When his eyes snap open, he speaks. His voice is harshly strong.
"My Lady Mem, it is with the greatest respect that I say this to you. I trust yourself and our companion Endeca equally; what I had heard tonight provokes an inconsistency. I could not believe that you were to be the cause of this attack, and that there was the slightest evidence against you paralyzed me with indecision."
"I have no quarrel with you, Lady Mem. You are dear to me in a way few else share. I apologize for the insult that I have given you, and I can only ask for your forgiveness, yet the insult _must_ have been given. I ask thee: your daughter, Es, what if _she_ had been the victim, and the assassin had called itself to be under _my_ name? What if the assassin had _succeeded_, and with her dying breath, Es named me as her slayer? Would you not seek me out to question me?"
He pauses for a moment, then continues.
"If a servant of the night attacks a member of our companionship, and calls itself to be commanded by one of us, then there can only be two options: that one of us seeks harm on another, or that an outsider wishes to turn us against each other for their own reasons."[sblock=OOC]Oooh, tense.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 17, 2007)

Here voice still cool, detached as her body. 

"I respect… M'Lord, that be thou to trust an assassin with the death of one of us, one of us woulds't lie lifeless; fully unable to blabber about politics as a court jester before their king.

Likewise, where I send a servant to end a life, a breath, a word, a shadow of doubt, none be mine to claim. 

Respect to me, Lord Ithros, for if thou dost hold trust, as I do mine very body with thee,  how clear, impractical and unintelligent thine opinion of mineself hold be."


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Mar 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Umm...wait, Es is in the citadel? So Irthos couldn't have heard her yelling, and neither could Endeca. And Ink, Endeca sent Es a message spell. Did you catch that part? I sense the need for edits in our near future...[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 17, 2007)

Irthos's eyes close again. He speaks into the open air:
"Be calm, my Lady. What is it that you wish? Do you seek a quarrel with me, to punish me for my insult against your honor? Do you wish to provoke me?"
"If so, then so be it. But if not, then please, cease. I have stated my piece; I have apologized for my doubts. You hold my ever-lasting respect, and ever-lasting friendship for as long as you will return it. If you seek to strike me, then those qualities will still remain."
Irthos's eyes open.
"What say you?"[sblock=OOC]I thought that Irthos and Endeca were in the Citadel as well. Irthos just went into another room, and Endeca was still there.

Am I drastically confused? I thought "The Citadel" was just another word for our Companionship's base of operations.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=ooc]I thought the citadel was just another name for our home as well.???Isn't it?? Es isn't hiding, she's trying to find everyone. Will be posting sometime tomorrow most likely[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=citadel]I was under the impression that it was the prisony bit under the base? Anyvay, for convinience's sake, let's just say everything works out this time, and use the correct names and the like from now on?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Well. maybe we should decide on some things then 
Are we gonna have the citadel be a prison beneath our HQ, be our HQ, or be another building?

--------------------------

[sblock=For Ink]Hey Ink, I was looking over the Spellfire wielder feat and I had some questions. You that your body acts as a Rod of Absorption with a Max of 17 spell levels. Does this mean that you can absorb 17 levels total of the course of your character's life (like how a Rod of Absorption can absorb/discharge 50 levels total), or does it mean that whenever you are the target of a spell, your count goes up, to a max of 17, and by discharging you lower the count (presumably down to zero)?

If it's the latter, wouldn't one essentially be immune to all targeted spells? I mean, on your opponent's turn, he cast a spell at you, raising your count from 0 up to X. On your turn, you discharge (by either firing a ray or healing) an equivalent of X, reducing your count back down to 0.
So unless you were the target of more than 17 spell levels per round, you'd never take any of the effects of any spell.

Is this right? Or is it the former version, were you can absorb (and discharge) a total of 17 levels? Is it a "per day" thing?


Also, for the Resculpt Mind feat, how are you doing that? Considering that, first off, Psionic Combat Modes don't exist, and that Mem is taking it as a flaw at level 1 when the Pre-Reqs require Manifester Level 3.

Also, Infused Contruction requires a ML of 6, and you're taking it for your 1st and 5th level Eruidite feats. And for your 3 and 5 level Resculpt feats. 

And you can't get a bonus feat from Resculpt Mind at 1st level in order to take Quicken Power, even if you could take Resculpt Mind.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]That would be a good idea. In summary...


Irthos: with due respect Mem, what the hell have you done?

Mem: Et tu, goblin?

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ryfte (Mar 21, 2007)

*Hey there...*

[sblock=Been Around]... but for some reason I wasn't getting my notices from any of my enworld stuff. 

I've had a tough time tracking where anyone was in this game so far, lol. 

Grendle has kinda gone about her merry way for the most part. 

I'll make sure to check in and start posting... so... summary, we're split up, some in the HQ in the surface building or just outside it... while others are at the temple of Pelor as it finishes burning  and still more are in the Citadel (a.k.a. the underground, undead guarded prison) and Grendle is... where in all this?
[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Summary of events:

Endeca was attacked in the night by a spirit. This spirit said it was sent by Mem for bothering Es. Endeca destroyed the spirit, barely managing to survive. Endeca then went to Irthos's romms, and told Irthos and Iejir that Mem sent a spirit after her to kill her. Irthos healed Endeca, and sent Iejir off to Mem's rooms to find out if she was there and bring her to Irthos. When he got there, there was a letter and a knife. The knife was to be delivered to Es, and the letter was for Irthos. It said something along the lines of "I trust you. You know where my body is. If you need me, call out". Irthos then sent Iejir out to go find Grendle and fill her in on what's been happening, and then for the two of them to go into the city and find out what's going on out there.
Meanwhile, Endeca and Irthos were on their way out to find out what was going on in the city for themselves. On their way out, Irthos left Endeca, and went to a private room where he called on Mem. Irthos asked Mem whether or not she sent the spirit after Endeca, and Mem said no, and got really angry at Irthos for doubting her. Meanwhile, Endeca sent a message to Es saying that she was attacked by Mem. Es freaked out, and is now looking for Endeca.

...Damn.[/sblock]-----------------------------

Iejir finally arrives at Grendle's room. He sends a quick thought to Irthos telling him, then steadies himself and knocks on the door softly.


----------



## Ink (Mar 22, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]wow leave a couple of days and chaos...hahahahahaha. Wow it will take another post longer than Mem's character sheet to explain everything of Mem's mechanics if you can't see it with the links and all since the character sheet explains everything as well as I could.

 I can...repeat... but since the character took like 2 weeks of almost full time work, I don't know how much of this you would like to hear. I will put my answers in the most general terms, I can answer them one by one Cog, but if you Tiluvias look up the character itself along with all the links and posts provided, it would save me some time for "in character posting" since we posted up the character's mechanics with all relavent links long long ago .

1) Yes, the prision is under the Citadel. It is not another building. The Citadel was once an Arena. It now serves as HQ, Prison, hideout, Barracks for the city and harbor guards of our quarter, office, sleeping quarters, meeting hall etc...--everything we need--except the money to keep it running.

Quote "She has prepared the guards well, from yesterday’s early evening, every room and halls of the Citadel alight with burning volcanic emissions torches every ten feet, every able soldier on full alert, weapons in hand, watches substituted by the quarter hour—and this was the day.

The humans could hardly understand the sternness of beautiful giant’s ways. Weren’t they at peace? But with one look, none in a thousand had much thought of asking. Like a titan of old, she sits back, the stadium a great hearth, thinking on what others would name a throne; she had meditated, but not slept.

Ingeniously tempered from volcanic networks structured far below the Citadel, the huge “Eternal flame of Gladiators” smolders a harsh crimson in the center of the arena; its heat reflects tenderly against Mem’s brow but does not warm her. There was never time to sleep it seemed. There was only time for change. "


2) tiluvias: yes, that is correct, just as spellfire the feat reads.

3) Quote "Also, for the Resculpt Mind feat, how are you doing that? Considering that, first off, Psionic Combat Modes don't exist, and that Mem is taking it as a flaw at level 1 when the Pre-Reqs require Manifester Level 3.Also, Infused Contruction requires a ML of 6, and you're taking it for your 1st and 5th level Eruidite feats. And for your 3 and 5 level Resculpt feats. And you can't get a bonus feat from Resculpt Mind at 1st level in order to take Quicken Power, even if you could take Resculpt Mind"

Answer: Psychic Reformation (Though it might take you about 2 hours to see how everything fits together since it was done over a 2 week period, as I used Psychic Reformation as soon as it was available for the character by level, and worked back from there, then forward each time and seperately during each level progession as exp. and level allowed-- so u have to calculate 3 times for each reformed feat: (just as the power Psychic Reformation reads in the srd link I provided  ) Once for the original, once for the change and then backwards again as to the present feat minus the original all according to what level an or experience would allow while not losing enough exp to lose a level. (this will require you to study the power psychic reformation in detail, as well as level and exp of the character per level once the required level was reached, not forgetting to balance level requirements for feats/ powers, to enable this progression to work. I can write it all out for you but it might take me like a week of writing to post step by step  ...I pray that you can see how everything works just from looking up the power Psychic Reformation .

3) No Spellfire is not a per day thing. Please refer to player's guide to Faerun for all your "spellfire" answers. Please refer to the links I provided in my character sheets to answer all your other questions since I can only imagine them getting more complicated from here. 

If you click on the feats and powers I have "linked" so you can follow how I got everything and where I did everything from. It took me quite a bit of time just to "re-look" over my character to see what I did and recheck how everything works . I guess it will take you quite a bit of time, as well, since it's taking me so much time (and I'm the one who made it -- it must have taken me forever to figure out and come up with this character).  

4) tiluvias: very nice summary thanks from all of us  wish I could summarize Mem's mechanics 2 u as efficiently  
 [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]thanks for all the answers ink, and welcome back ryfte. My advice from now on is not to count on anything but checking here regularly, and everything should finally start moving. It seems like some of this spellfire stuff is pretty over the top, I'm going to have to take another look at that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 22, 2007)

[sblock=Some Rules Questions.]Alright, I don't want to be an annoying Rules Lawyer, but I don't understand a few things.







> tiluvias: yes, that is correct, just as spellfire the feat reads.



See, I don't have the PGtF. Your description is a little vague, and when I clicked on the link, it provided even less information, considering I don't have MoF either.

But still, which "that" is correct? About being able to completely ignore spells, immediately discharge them and damage your oppponent (and deal more damage the more spells you ignore), and be essentially immune to spells unless you get hit with 18+ spell levels per round?

....Can Irthos have Spellfire Wielder?
edit: Oops, nevermind, Irthos doesn't have a Con score 

I do have the XPH. I don't have any problem with you using Psychic Reformation and not losing a level, the probem was you using to gain feats which you wouldn't have the Pre-Reqs for. I don't think the power allows you to do that. The Infused Construction feat requires a ML of 6, and thus, you can't take it until you have a ML of 6. Hence the confusion about you using Psychic Reformation to gain this feat at levels 1,5, and three times from Resclupt Mind, which I can only assume are at levels 3, 5, and 7 (7 wouldn't be a problem though, just the 3 and 5 levels).

On Reculpt Mind:
-You also apparently used Psychic Reformation to gain Resculpt Mind at level one, when it requires a ML of 3 to take.
-And you said that you got a Bonus Feat (in this case, Quicken Power) from a bonus feat gained from Resculpt mind at level 1, when Resculpt Mind specifically states levels 3, 5, 7, 9, and 11.
-And you used the bonus feats from Resculpt Mind to takle Infused Construction, which is not a MetaPsionic feat, only a Psionic Feat. Metapsionic feats are things like Quicken Power, Maximize Power, etc. This is in addition to the fact that you couldn't even take Infused Construction at most of those levels due to the Pre-Reqs.
-And then, the most imporatant issue, is that I don't Resculpt Mind can even work with 3.5. The feat states that you get a new Psionic Feat whenever you gain a new Psionic Combat mode, and, since Psionic Combat modes no longer exist in 3.5, you would never actually get any free feats from this.


Come to think of it, just one last question: When Cog said you could learn new powers as a Erudite, and said you could learn new Magic Spells as well, is he letting you learn both Arcane and Divine spells? And are you still required to have the components of those spells, or are they treated like Psionic Powers in that you can cast them all in armor and such?
Is Cog allowing you to learn spells if the same thing already exists as a Psionic Power?
Are you still paying the 20xp per Eruidite level to learn any new powers beyond the 2 you gain at every level?


edit: One more thing, while I'm on topic. How did Es get the Phrenic Template? Did it increase the cost for the Construct?
It'd help a lot of you could link the Nimble Wright Construct SRD excerpt too.


Sorry to go off on a tangent; I don't mean to draw away from the campaign. I just wanted to double check some things that I don't really understand. If you see anything weird with Irthos, feel free to point it out.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Thanks for the help tiluvias. If at any point I allowed free divine/arcane access for mem, I take that back right now unless there is a very good reason.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 25, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]...anyone there? In any case, I will be gone for the next 2/3 days...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm still here...[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]So... where we all are is:

-Irthos (with him, the Sjach) and Mem are in the middle of a discussion, with Irthos somewhere inside the HQ and Mem deep underground (waiting on Mem)
-Es and Endeca are looking for each other, with Endeca inside the HQ and Es... in the HQ as well? I can't tell (waiting on... both? What's going on with that?)
-Iejir is looking for Grendle at Grendle's Room in the HQ (waiting on Grendle)

That right?[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Mar 28, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Hahahahahahha this is going to be a headache. But as a general answer, yes I went over everything before multiple times to make sure it worked out just right exp wise and level wise. Spellfire absorbs as a free action (just as Rod of absorbtion) and discharges as standard action. The max is based on your con score but it can only absorb spells that target and hit, not area effect spells for example fireball or timestop or cone of cold etc ... etc... 

Eruidite is as the srd included on character sheet. So yes it cost exp to learn new stuff outside of what is allowed per level.

Nimblewright is under srd MMII update.

Cog I can explain everything as you see fit, but I need a DM call. Which questions would you like answered? This is just going to use more time than I would like to go over again. 
It would to take me like a week to work out and explain in laymens terms since not everyone has the books so I need to find them and translate them into "easy english" while not breaking any copyright rules. 

I also would have to go back and recalculate backwards like before to show the exact steps and levels when everything was done...which really can be done ,tiluvias, if you go through it yourself )--not including the stuff you don't have the documents for but the other feats to do with Psy Ref you sure can.) 
Feats with Psy Ref can be changed at higher levels so at the time of the switch you can be a higher level, swiching out a lower level, but since your level is higher when you are able to cast Psy Ref, the prereq will be matched accordingly allowing you to have the feat at seemingly a lower level (ie you switched out the old feat for a new one which has a level 9 pre req. Not that you really took that feat at level 3 for example but perhaps when you were level 10 casting Psy Ref, but you switched out a feat from level 3, though you needed a level 9 prereq for that feat, it would seem illegal but really at the time you were level 10 so it is legal). 

So Cog, as great master and hopefully all controling DM please make a ruling as to what is allowed, and exactly what you would like me to explain otherwise  someone will need to take the next week or 2 to go over everything and it would just be a pain as I would rather play than review my character yet again. Or how about not playing Mem and I just play Es that would be cool for me too   and you could NPC Mem if she is too much a problem for other characters  [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry if you interpreted my comments the wrong way, there is no way, aside from everything else, that I can do Mem justice as an NPC, keep that bit as is. My main problem was with spellfire, which I interpreted as "spell immunity and near-infinite casting of published spells of your choice". Mostly, I want to apologize that I've been gone so long, there was a trip and stuff. From now on there's passover and a friend coming over etc., meaning that I will not be posting as frequently (not abandoning you guys or anything though, no worries). One last thing though: how many charges can mem absorb (in spell levels), and how is it discharged?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Mar 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm not asking you to go back and re-calcultae anything, Ink. I wouldn't ask to put someone through that kind of thing; I know it _sucks_. Mostly I'm just looking for clarification on how some of the feats and powers work. That's it. It shouldn't take a lot of effort at all, there's no re-calucations to be done. Levels and Exp are completely fine with me.

The only problem I have with the Exp is that, by my count, Mem should only have 20 +Int Mod powers- the 2 + Int mod gained at 1st level, and the 2 more gained at each additional level. All of the others require an Exp expenditure- 20 xp per Erudite level, in fact. You appear to have somewhere around 4 times the amount of freely given powers, and you make no mention of them in the "infusions and exp" portion of your sheet.







> Spellfire absorbs as a free action (just as Rod of absorbtion) and discharges as standard action. The max is based on your con score but it can only absorb spells that target and hit, not area effect spells for example fireball or timestop or cone of cold etc ... etc...



So... Mem is immune to any spell that specifies her as a target.

Okay then... so Mem is immune to things like Charm Person/Monster, Dispel Magic, Dominate Person/Monster, Feeblemind, Finger of Death, Flesh to Stone, Geas/Quest, Harm, Hold Person/Monster, Horrid Wilting, Implosion, Imprisonment, Inflict Serious Wounds, Maze, Otto's Irresistable Dance, Plane Shift, Power Word: Kill, Slay Living, Suggestion, Trap the Soul, and essentially every Save-or-Die/Save-or-Suck out there? In _addition_ to things like Magic Missile, Scorching Ray, Chain Lightning, and all other targetted evocations?

Jesus Christ  


> Feats with Psy Ref can be changed at higher levels so at the time of the switch you can be a higher level, swiching out a lower level, but since your level is higher when you are able to cast Psy Ref, the prereq will be matched accordingly allowing you to have the feat at seemingly a lower level (ie you switched out the old feat for a new one which has a level 9 pre req. Not that you really took that feat at level 3 for example but perhaps when you were level 10 casting Psy Ref, but you switched out a feat from level 3, though you needed a level 9 prereq for that feat, it would seem illegal but really at the time you were level 10 so it is legal).



Interesting. I didn't know you could use that power in that way.

...With that interpretation, couldn't one say, after he has hit Epic level, replace every single one of his previous feats with Epic feats (assuming he still qualifies for them without the feats he forgot)?


Still though, the way your using Resculpt Mind still seems off to me. I looked at the link you provided. You still used it to gain Psionic Feats (as opposed to MetaPsionic feats), and the feat *should not grant you any extra feats at all*, with the wording being that you replace your Psionic Combat Modes (which you have _none_ of) with _Meta_Psionic feats.







			
				Resculpt Mind said:
			
		

> Prerequisite: Psion only, manifester level 3rd+
> Benefit: *Instead of gaining a new psionic combat mode when you go up a level, you instead choose any metapsionic feat, gaining it as a bonus feat.* You now choose to gain a metapsionic feat or a psionic combat mode at each level you normally qualify for a new psionic combat mode (3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th, and 11th).
> You still have the option of gaining four of the five the psionic combat modes you gave up for bonus metapsionic feats, at levels 13th, 15th, 17th, and 19th, respectively. You may not give up psionic combat modes for bonus metapsionic feats at these higher levels.





Those are my main concerns. The last thing is that I can't even find the MM2 Update in the SRD. I searched www.d20srd.org, and didn't find anything. I searched http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/, and didn't find anything there either. All I found was this: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/DnD35_Monster_Manual_2.zip, but it wasn't very helpful at all, considering it didn't have the base statistics. Could you just link it?


edit: One more thing. Making a (hopefully) final edit on Irthos, due to the recently approved Celestial Aspect spell[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I have a guest coming over for the next two weeks, meaning DMing will be sparse to nonexistant. Take the time in between to sort out any rules questions, please.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for answering the spell fire stuff tiluvias. 

To answer some questions.

No she is not immune, but yes she does absorb spells targeting her specifically.


> Okay then... so Mem is immune to things like Charm Person/Monster, Dispel Magic, Dominate Person/Monster, Feeblemind, Finger of Death, Flesh to Stone, Geas/Quest, Harm, Hold Person/Monster, Horrid Wilting, Implosion, Imprisonment, Inflict Serious Wounds, Maze, Otto's Irresistable Dance, Plane Shift, Power Word: Kill, Slay Living, Suggestion, Trap the Soul, and essentially every Save-or-Die/Save-or-Suck out there? In addition to things like Magic Missile, Scorching Ray, Chain Lightning, and all other targetted evocations?



No she does not have "spell immunity and near-infinite casting of published spells of your choice" No, spell fire has nothing about infinite casting of published spells. She has access to the powers (not spells) listed on her character sheet. She can release the stored spells from spellfire as a damaging touch attack ray of spellfire as a standard action.

Though I know we are not all religious here but I would ask: please do not to use the Lord's name in vain. Thanks 



> I'm not asking you to go back and re-calcultae anything, Ink. I wouldn't ask to put someone through that kind of thing; I know it sucks. Mostly I'm just looking for clarification on how some of the feats and powers work. That's it. It shouldn't take a lot of effort at all, there's no re-calucations to be done.
> 
> *Levels and Exp are completely fine with me*.



then the next line...  


> The only *problem I have with * the *Exp* is that...



looks like some calculations for the rest of the paragraph...  

Yes, this is asking me to go over my entire character sheet in extreem detail  calculatin to recal my exp and feat selections and powers and how they interact with my exp and feats and levels and prereq's including stats by level for what can be done at each level, and spell (or rather power) selection at every level. Might I quote again the above quote...yes it sucks going over everything again  



> It shouldn't take a lot of effort at all, there's no re-calucations to be done.



Really???  It took an obsecne amout of time to calculate. It will take even longer to explain every single calculation and step to get each feat,power,spell, level, prereq etc... for example...
Yes, at epic levels (which we are not at), Mem or any psi character will be able to switch out their old feats using psy reformation as long as the pre-req's are met. At the level Mem gets Psy reformation, if she has available exp not to lower her by a level, can use psy reformation to switch out one feat for any other feat she meets the pre-req for.  Yes epic feats can be taken if pre req's are met. Mem is not Epic so she cannot choose an epic level feat. If she were yes she could. So you could have a 1st level slot, with an epic feat (switched out for an alternative feat) if you had epic status and access to psi reformation and met all the pre-req's. And that was the simple answer to a question with no calculations yet shown... do you see how long this could take??? Cog! help! March on Mem!  Ides of Mem help help!

Es...Easier to expalin a monster in print, than a made up character. There is no link for her total stats. You need to have a hard copy of the MMII for that. Sorry I can't post that for legal reasons, but with your email I can send you a scan of it (if it is legal to) The sup link just gives nimblewright's updated stuff. Search under MMII update /ettra for the download of MMII stuff for Nimblewright.

 My gosh really I feel this is going to waste alot of time that we could be using to play. Would rather just play Es than keep showing how Mem's mechanics work  . Yes, I can go over how I did things, how and why if you require it Cog. Cog tell me exactly what u need for Mem, n I will answer those questions exactly. Then please make an official post as to if Mem is accpeted as a character or not.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 2, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Personally, I don't mind mild swearing, but if it offends anyone (ink, in this case),  please stop. Just a general notice, I have no doubt that you all will, but just in case. Also, I got spellfire confused with a rod of absorption, thus my panic. As is, it's a really rather powerful feat, but not game-breaking. Go with it. Also, I can sorta guess what psy regurgitation or whatever it was does, and it's way too complicated for me, but I trust you all not to have cheated with character creation, so I think we can let it slip (besides, as ink and tiluvias said, it's vast amounts of work to redo).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]My apologies for the sacrilige, Ink. I was unaware it would offend you; I won't do it again.


So Spell-Fire, while not granting the ability to re-cast the above mentioned spells, still makes you immune to their effects as long as you can discharge the stored spells (via damaging spellfire ray) before you reach your limit.
Okay. Thumbs up, got it. 

So Psychic Reformation allows you to switch out old feats for feats that you hadn't had the Pre-Reqs for before but do now.
Okay. Thumbs up, got it. 

I'd really appreciate getting that scan of the Nimblewright, that'd be really cool.
tiluvias99@yahoo.com


If Cog is fine with all of the above, then it's fine with me. I just have one more question:

What's up with Resculpt Mind, for all of the reasons I out-lined before?




Also, maybe we should actually get on with playing 
Does Mem have an answer for Irthos?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm fine with all of the above, although resculpt mind is labelled as "psionic stuff that is beyond me". I think we should move on with the game, really.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If you're cool with it Cog, then it's fine by me. Just be aware that, the way Mem is using it, Resculpt Mind grants Mem 4 free feats with no cost (aside from the cost of spending one feat on Resculpt Mind). There would normally be a cost, but that kind of currency no longer exists in 3.5.[/sblock]Iejir is waiting patiently for Grendle's answer.

----------------------------

Irthos is waiting patiently for Mem's answer.

The Sjach wait silently beneath him.


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Um... anyone there?


by the way, Irthos/Iejir etc. have been updated for new approvals.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 8, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I am, for what it's worth.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (Apr 10, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I am here 2  . Our MMII book is at my friend's house. It will take me awhile to scan it for you. Til, but officially on my to do list  . Busy with paper work selling our car (sold last nite). Sorry for the late posting--been kinda busy and wanted to sell off the car b4 end of the month. Happy Easter everyone.   N God bless ya'll for being so understand'n  [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=PLEASE READ!]Just sayin' that as I'm on a trip to tokyo, I will not post at all for another week.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK=back]Okay, I'm back.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm here, is anyone else?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm here, and have been.

Perhaps it would be good to start anew with more reliable players.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 19, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Much as I hate to say it, you might be right. LG and ryfte in particular haven't been around since... well, I don't know when, really, but it's been a long time. I reckon if they don't show up within a week, we should recruit on Enworld or the real adventures forums (you still have permission from LS). Which would you prefer?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Personally, I would prefer the real adventures forum. It doesn't make a big difference to me.

Could I get a free slot? I'd like to actually play this, if I can.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]RA it is than. Honestly, I hadn't thought of _not_ giving you a free slot hadn't crossed my mind.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Cool. Anything I can do to help?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 21, 2007)

First of all, we'll wait another 5 days for them. If they don't post during that time, I would like you to get permission from LS and run the recruitment thread, as I'm quite spectacularly ill at the moment. If that's too much to ask though, I understand, and I'll do it myself as soon as I can.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Apr 21, 2007)

[sblock=HEY!]

Just because I haven't posted doesn't mean I'm not here, damn it! DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT HAS BEEN GOING ON IN MY LIFE?

Sorry. Pointless question. But I've been having some stuff go down and you guys did NOT want to be near me right then. But I'm back now, and I'll get to posting as soon as I can.

And if you restart this anyway, I REALLy want a slot. I don't want my life screwing up the first play by post (the only, actually) I've ever been in.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Good to see you back, LG. I know what you mean (to some extent, anyway) as my life gets messed up any day. If you're confident that you can stick around though, than I will be more than glad to give you a free slot, thanks for coming back.   I seriously think we need a replacement for ryfte, though.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]hi hi hi I am here don't forget me me me[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Whew! Good to see you back, would've really hated to lose you. I do think, however, that we need a replacement for ryfte. So, tiluvias, are you up to the job? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Of finding a replacement for Ryfte? How would I go about doing that?

I'm pretty sure that only a game's GM can get an approval from LS on the RA boards. However, I'll give it a shot, and if he approves it, then I'll run it.

Should I request a mid-game setup or a pre-game setup?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]mid. We have something going with endeca/mem/es/Irthos, and besides, grendle hasn't featured much, we can just replace all instances of the name grendle with whatever the new character is, and pretend it never happened.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alright, I've sent my request for a mid-game setup thread. Just waiting now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=o0c]Can we continue while we wait? [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Not without ryfte or a replacement for him/her, sorry.


EDIT: Woah, just saw what you were busy with, LG. Remind me never, EVER to annoy you  .[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Free slot for ink too, BTW.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (Apr 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Should we be going somewhere to claim our spot or post our old characters?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Not until tiluvias gets a thread, no.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Apr 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Still no word from LS. Cog, could you give it a shot?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 29, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sure, sometime today.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]PMed LS about 8 hours back.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Hey, got a PM from LS. He first said it was okay, then sent me a second PM saying that, no, it wasn't because it was on another site.

Anything we can do?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]bummer. In that case, start a recruitment thread here, methinks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 2, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Gonna be busy for a day or two, it's my little sister's birthday party, and I'm making a thing or two for her, sorry guys![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (May 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]So we can continue here? or are we moving threads? or joining the 2nd request?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Continue here, recruit a replacement for ryfte first. My sister's party just finished, so I am gonna catch up on some well-needed rest, and after that, well... let the recruiting begin![/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]You know... looking at our party, we probably don't really even need a replacement for Ryfte that much.

1. Endeca (Mage)
2. Iejir (Mage)
3. Mem (Mage, Summoner, Trapfinder)
4. Irthos (Summoner, Recon/Scout, Secondary Healer)
5. The Sjach (Recon/Scout, Skirmisher)
6. Es (Tank, Skirmisher, Mage Killer)

I mean, we have Es and the Sjach on the melee role (plus whatever Irthos and Mem can summon), the Sjach and Irthos (with his +38 mod on Move Silently + consistent Full Concealement) on the scout role, Mem on Trapfinder (with her +22/20 Search/Disable Device mod + Trapfinding), and Endeca, Iejir, and Mem on the Arcanist role. The only major area that we could use a little help in is the healing department (which might be circumvented completely if Irthos could take the Spontaneous Healer feat- but currently, he doesn't have the room).

Grendle was a Archer/Scout... and we sort of have both of those roles filled already, except that instead of archery we have long-range magic.
(Just something odd I just found after reading Grendle's sheet... Did anyone else notice that Grendle was deaf?)


(Question for Ink: I know Mem won't really be travelling with the main party, can she still function as a trapfinder through Es? If not, that might be a problem)


If we are getting another member, then in my opinion we should shoot for a positively focused (yet hopefully still neutral, considering our party) Cleric, so that we could have a primary healer (plus other Cleric Goodies). A Druid would work well also; a tad bit weaker in healing yet more strength in combat and firepower (plus nature focused stuff, which we lack).
(If Mem can't function as a trapfinder, then a Divine Trickster type would be good)

Perhaps a bard. Secondary Healer, Mad Buffing (great for large parties), and Face (Irthos somewhat has this covered through skills, but not very well).


Also, Cog, did you get my PMs?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I did. I was also, however, hideously busy with several things (today included) and will reply when I can. Now that you mention it tiluvias, I think the party as is is fine, but for the sake of the group, you may want to take spontneous healing. If he steals his spells from the gods in any case, than his alignment shouldn't really decide which spontaneous casting he gets, correct?


Also, no, _I_ didn't notice that grendle was deaf...weird.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Come to think of it, Irthos (or at least one of his many minions) may end up being able to play heal bot sometime in the near future. Irthos just needs some downtime, and then everything will be worked out (or should be).

...  [/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]So.. are we getting a new player, or are we gonna continue?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Now that y'all mentioned it, I think we can just move on like this, what do you say?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sounds good. Iejir was currently searching for Grendle, so I'll just say he went off to go find Es. When Irthos began speaking with Mem, Irthos sent a call to him through their telepathic bond, and now Iejir is standing outside the door leading to the room where Irthos (busy in his convcersation with Mem) and the Sjach are.

Ink, Irthos is waiting on Mem for a response.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=WAIT!]Sorry to interrupt, but we have someone joining in. Gideon_gideonson, from the wizards boards, quite possibly only recognized by gareth. Anyways, in summary: quite possibly the best RPer on the planet, and enjoys playing evil/neutral characters and the occasional good one.

Yay!


Also, guess how he got here? Googling for a picture of Endeca, I kid you not.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Actually, oddly enough, I was looking for a picture of a commoner, and saw Endeca's picture...and recognized it instantly  .

Then saw both Cog and Gareth...and an opening.

Character will hopefully be up soon...pending Cog n Taz's approval of the Hexblade re-write I helped produce a while back.  As to the role he'll be filling...well, he's not a healer or a buffer, but it's gonna be his job to move in and basically screw over his opponents saves and abilities, allowing the casters to literally tear them apart.

Nice to meet those of you I don't already know, by the way.  I look forward to taking part.

And Cog?  Best RPer on the planet?  Really?  Thanks for the compliment, but I have to decline that honor.  I'm still working on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]For those of you who care, this is the Hexblade revision I'm going to be using.


Level	BaB	Fort	Ref	Will	Special	Invocations
1	+1	+1	+0	+2	Hexblade’s Curse	-
2	+2	+1	+0	+3	Arcane Resistance	-
3	+3	+2	+1	+3	Mettle, Dark Luck 1/encounter	1 (Least)
4	+4	+2	+1	+4	Dark Companion	1
5	+5	+2	+1	+4	Bonus Feat	2
6	+6	+3	+2	+5	Fear Immunity	2
7	+7	+3	+2	+5	Dark Luck 2/encounter	2
8	+8	+4	+2	+6	Greater Hexblade’s Curse	3 (Lesser)
9	+9	+4	+3	+6	Bonus Feat	3
10	+10	+5	+3	+7	Persistent Hex	3
11	+11	+5	+3	+7	Dark Luck 3/encounter	4
12	+12	+6	+4	+8	Aura of Unluck	4
13	+13	+6	+4	+8	Bonus Feat	4
14	+14	+6	+4	+9	-	5 (Greater)
15	+15	+7	+5	+9	Dark Luck 4/encounter	5
16	+16	+7	+5	+10	Dire Hexblade’s Curse	5
17	+17	+7	+5	+10	Bonus Feat	6
18	+18	+8	+6	+11	Word of Change	6
19	+19	+8	+6	+11	Dark Luck 5/encounter	6
20	+20	+9	+6	+12	Greater Aura of Unluck	7 (Dark)
Alignment: Any non-good.
Hit Die: d10.

Class Skills
The hexblade’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).
Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Class Features
All of the following are class features of the hexblade.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A hexblade is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor but not with shields. Because the somatic components required for hexblade invocations are fairly simple, a hexblade can use any of his invocations while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. However, like any other arcane spellcaster, a hexblade wearing medium or heavy armor or using a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure (all invocations have a somatic component). A multiclass hexblade still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.

Invocations: A hexblade does not cast spells per se. Instead he casts invocations in the same manner as a warlock. See the Warlock class description on page 7 of Complete Arcane. A hexblade cannot learn eldritch shape invocations, but he may learn eldritch essence invocations. As a standard action, a hexblade may make a single attack combined with an eldritch essence invocation or an invocation with a range of touch. If this attack hits, the target suffers the effects of the invocation, although he receives a save if the invocation allows one. 

Hexblade’s Curse (Su): Once per round, as a swift action, a hexblade can unleash a curse on a foe. The opponent must be visible to the hexblade, and must be within 60ft.  The target of the curse takes either a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saves, ability checks, skill checks and damage rolls, a -4 penalty to a single ability score (minimum 1), or has a 25% chance of losing their next action for 1 hour/hexblade level. The target is entitled to a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 hexblade’s class level + hexblade’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. The effects of this curse do not stack. Any foe that successfully resists the effect is immune to the hexblade’s curse for 24 hours.  For the purposes of dispelling this effect, treat it as a spell of a level equal to 1/2 the hexblade’s level, rounded down (maximum 9, minimum 1).  The hexblade’s caster level equals his class level.

Arcane Resistance (Su): At 2nd a hexblade gains a bonus equal to his Charisma bonus (minimum +1) on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.

Mettle (Ex): At 3rd level, a hexblade’s resistance to magical effects increases. If he succeeds a Fortitude or Will save against an effect with a partial effect on a successful save, he instead suffers no effects from the attack.

Dark Luck (Su): At 3rd level a hexblade can curse his foes with bad luck.  Once per encounter he may, as an immediate action, force an opponent to re-roll any one attack roll, skill check, or saving throw that they have just made.  The opponent takes the worst of the two rolls.  At 7th level and every 4 levels after (11, 15, 19), the hexblade gains one additional use of this ability per encounter.

Dark Companion (Su): See the hexblade alternate class feature on page 47 of the Player’s Handbook II.

Bonus Feat: At 5th level, and every 4 levels thereafter (9th, 13th, 17th), a hexblade gains a bonus feat from the following list: Ability Focus, Combat Casting, Empower Spell-like Ability, Extra Invocation, Heighten Spell-like Ability, Mage Slayer, Maximize Spell-like Ability, Quicken Spell-like Ability.

Greater Hexblade’s Curse (Su): At level 8, the hexblade’s curse becomes much more potent.  It now functions as a bestow curse spell with a caster level equal to the hexblade’s class level, although it keeps its original DC (10 + 1/2 hexblade’s class level + hexblade’s Cha modifier) and SR is not applied.  This effect includes the ability to create curses in keeping with the power level of the possible effects (-4 to all saves, skill checks, and ability checks and damage rolls, -6 to a single ability score (minimum 1), or 50% chance to lose their action).  A successful save against one of these effects renders the target immune to that effect for 24 hours.  For the purposes of dispelling this effect, treat it as a spell of a level equal to 1/2 the hexblade’s level, rounded down (maximum 9, minimum 1).  The hexblade’s caster level equals his class level.

Persistent Hex (Su): At 10th level a hexblade’s curse resists almost every attempt to dispel it. A successful dispel attempt merely grants the victim a second saving throw. If this save fails, the spell still afflicts the target.

Aura of Unluck (Su): At 12th level, a hexblade radiates a palpable aura of bad luck.  All attacks against the hexblade suffer a 20% miss chance.  This effect affects all targeted attacks and all targeted spells, but does not affect a spell the hexblade is caught in the middle of.  This effect does not stack with similar effects generated through items or spells: only the best applies.

Dire Hexblade’s Curse (Su): At level 16, the hexblade’s curse becomes much more potent.  It now functions as a greater bestow curse spell with a caster level equal to the hexblade’s class level, although it keeps its original DC (10 + 1/2 hexblade’s class level + hexblade’s Cha modifier) and SR is not applied.  This effect includes the ability to create curses in keeping with the power level of the possible effects (-8 to all saves, skill checks, and ability checks and damage rolls, -6 to any two ability score (minimum 1), reduce one ability score to 1, or 75% chance to lose their action).  A successful save against one of these effects renders the target immune to that effect for 24 hours.  For the purposes of dispelling this effect, treat it as a spell of a level equal to 1/2 the hexblade’s level, rounded down (maximum 9, minimum 1).  The hexblade’s caster level equals his class level.

Word of Change: At level 18, the Hexblade learns the _Word of Changing_ Invocation, and may case it even though he is unable to cast Dark Invocations.

Greater Aura of Unluck (Su): At 20th level the hexblade’s Aura of Unluck is so strong that all attacks against the hexblade suffer a 50% miss chance.  This effect affects all targeted attacks and all targeted spells, but does not affect a spell the hexblade is caught in the middle of.  This effect does not stack with similar effects generated through items or spells: only the best applies.
[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Hooray! Welcome, GG. Nice to have you with us.

Should fit well, too. Something about the Hexblade makes it seem like a member of that class would get along quite well with Irthos. Endeca might not be very happy about it, but I don't think she likes anyone in the party, aside from Es.

To both GG and Cog: How will GG's character be integrated into the party? Are we just going to go with, "He/She was always there", or will we be meeting up with him/her (presumably in the near future)?

Also, are we considering the game halted until GG's character is made up, or can we keep going?
[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 8, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Halted. Also, I will leave the choice up to you and gid: either have his character replace grendle (he/she was always there, pretend nothing happened), or integrate his character in at some later point (Gideon has the say as to when and how... within reason, ofcourse.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Character will be done very soon, and yes, I think he would get along with Irthos.  Very well, in fact.

I'd say he'd probably either be a contact of Irthos's called in, or you meet up with him.  The "he was always there" always strains credibility.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]GG, could you give me a description of your character? It'd probably help the process a lot. I like the contact idea, but that still depends on what your character is like and your character's history.[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'd love to, but I don't want to share it until it's finished, and for some reason I can't PM to your account here.  I'll send it to your WotC account.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sounds good.

Yeah, for some reason I can't send PMs through ENworld either. I don't know what's up with it. Doesn't matter that much though.[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If you haven't gotten it already, it should be there for you now.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Cool. We should be able to work something out.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 9, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Alrigh', once tiluvias has dealt with desecrate, XP and thought bottle weirdness, and you two are done with the story/character sheet, we're ready to roll. I, for one, I'm looking forward to it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 9, 2007)

[sblock]haha, Agreed. This campaign has been on hold for far to long.

I hope I've cleared up most of the oddities about Irthos, but if not, it might take me some time (more delays... sigh) to do some re-writing.

Guess we'll see.[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Character done (I'll post him when he makes an appearance) and ready to go 

Cog, I PMed it to you on the Wizards boards for a final check-up.   His mount and minions are still in progress.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (May 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]hahahaha ya I am soooo ready to go. It would be great to continue. 

Til I know you are waiting for Mem's response. I'm not sure we are all ready to go with the new character. Don't we need some intro or something for our new hero?

 Cog we are good to go. We can meet him at the temple ...?? what say all???

Gideon WELCOME WELCOME. Nervous bow to the great RPg'er.   

Til: No it looks like Mem won't be joining the party per say. Metagaming wise, she can help though the knife she is possessing (Irthos has it, but she will be doing searching checks and whatever else she can to aid party thru it-- keeping a manipulative hold on Es etc...  )[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Gideon has his own plans for when to introduce his character (the sheet is ready, by the way), so we'll go with that. Other than that, til needs to fix Irthos and co. and we're ready to go.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alrighty, just a few more things to work out with Cog and then I'll start rebuilding.

Crap, I just realized something. Cog, in two days I'm gonna be leaving for awhile. My access to a computer will be spotty- posting will be rare. I'll be back after about 5 days though. I'll try to get Irthos and co. fixed and ready before then if I can.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Okay, no prob. Here's my advice: print out the char sheets and work with it on paper. That way, when you do have internet access, it'll just be one quick edit.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (May 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Cog do you need me to do anything while we wait?  Do you need me to alter anything for Es or Mem to fit the group better? I can tone up or down as you see fit[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]No major problems that I know of. Well, there is one: spellfire. If at all possible, I'd like that edited out, thanks. (I know, Mem will likely not be gettinjg in the line of fire too often in any case, but still...


And LG, before you ask, Endeca is entirely fine, no power problems there.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 12, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]No major problems that I know of. Well, there is one: spellfire. If at all possible, I'd like that edited out, thanks. (I know, Mem will likely not be gettinjg in the line of fire too often in any case, but still...
> 
> 
> And LG, before you ask, Endeca is entirely fine, no power problems there.[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=OOC]I should hope not - Endeca is one of those characters that makes munchkins cry when I explain the concept. She's not meant to be powerful - she's meant to be HER. 

Incidentally, she'll be creating more Chaos spells later (she'll never qualify for Wild Mage, so she'll one-up the buggers), so I'm gonna need some help, since I don't actually know the rules on spell creation. Also - in the event that this campaign goes into epic levels (and I would LOVE to play with you all that far), I've been designing an epic spell for quite some time that Endeca, incidentally, has been researching - it's the spell that caused the incident at the Porthaven Academy because she couldn't handle it.

The spell?

Chaos Dimension.[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 12, 2007)

[sblock]Given all the powering down, I'll say up front that Ashon, my hexblade, is quite powerful (he's a death knight, since that's the only undead that fits his concept, and I wanted an undead...and therefore is fairly resistant to spells, and has good DR to most things).  That said...if it's to much, I'm always perfectly willing to tone down anything and everything to come to a level with the rest of the party.  Anything from dropping to level 8-9 to stripping abilities off the templates (there are several that could go instantly) Although, given the power I see here, and the fact that I'm not liable to abuse his super-powerful abilities, I think he'll be fine.

His mount/minions are also fairly strong, but the mount is the only one who will really be seeing any combat.

And Gareth?  I'd be happy to give you a hand with spells if you need it.  I'm told I'm half-decent at balancing home-brew.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]It's less the balancing and more that I know..erm, NONE of the rules on spell research in-game. I can design spells all day long, but I don't know how Endeca does it IN GAME (all I know is that there's a definite process).

As to actually balancing the spells, I can do that. It's Chaos Magic, part of the balance is the fact that it can easily, very easily, say, "Screw you," and blast her.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Whew. Irthos is finished, pending approval by Cog. I still haven't finished his companions (Iejir, the Sjach, etc.), but at least he's done.

Irthos is very similar to what he was before. The problem with XP surprisingly didn't cause that many things to change, after revisions- but there will definitely have to be some serious changes for his companions (notably, without level loss, only one person can be Spell-Stitched: Irthos himself). Also had to spend a lot more money on things like Permanent Spells, since Iejir doesn't have any Xp to spend (13150 gp for a Permanency casting for Rary's Telepathic Bond- ouch!).


Irthos is still strong, but his companions (in comparison to before, at least ) were crippled. If he still needs to be taken down a notch, tell me, and I'll start cutting stuff.


Cog: I'd like you to look through Irthos's sheet before I do anything with it. The problem is, _without_ his 7 pages of flavor text, his sheet is 14 or so pages long, and about 5 times the limit on PM length (I tried to be _very_ thorough about what was going on in his sheet). I'm not sure what I should do about that. Should I just post him in the original spot (replacing the old version which was vetoed), so that you can review him that way?


Oh, another question (This probably applies to GG as well, so I'll post instead of PM): As written, a Death Knight does not have a cap listed for the level/hit dice of his undead minions, just that the _total_ can't exceed twice his hit dice. I assume that you will be wanting to impose a cap?[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 12, 2007)

[sblock]EDIT: Misunderstood your post, Til.  Also, we still need to arrange the connection between Irthos and the Hexblade...[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Waking up to so many posts, what a treat. Anyway, til, I'd like to thank you for all the trouble you went through (entirely because I messed up, sorry!) and the effort you made to explain everything, so in  light of the size of his sheet , it would probably be best if you could post it instead of the old one. Also, I just looked at death knight on CK and came to the conclusion that they're like dwarves--none of the individual abilities are _that_ huge, but together, it's very powerful. If there are any abilities that either of you think can go, please dump them. Also, either of you feel that your character could use some nerfs, I'd say +1~2 LA on the death knight, probably 2, but this bit isn't compulsory. 


LG, I reckon Gideon can handle, well...practically anything better than me, but I could help if you like. As much as I'm honored that you'd stick with me for so many games, I doubt (although I do have some sequels planned, depending on how this all ends) that it will go as far as epic, sorry![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Aww. Can I at least try to claim spots in the sequels?

And by the way - there IS no balancing Chaos Dimension. You just sit back and let it happen. Let me describe this to you - it take five rounds to cast the spell. On the first round, an Earth effect happens. The next round is Air, then Fire, then Water. After that, the Chaos Dimension is unleashed, causing TEN SEPERATE EFFECTS from the Wild Magic Surge table - TEN. It's CHAOS INCARNATE. IT BREAKS REALITY IN HALF.

Make sense?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Actually, I'm praying that all of you will join in for the sequels, as it's much, MUCH better to have the party as-is. Also, once you have the spell made, let me know, I may allow it at level 9 (hey, there's already gate and shapechange up there, I can hardly see CD, a spell that has a chance of blowing you apart as much as anyone else, being overpowered for that level.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'd be willing to let go of a few of the DK's abilities, if it is deemed necessary. Perhaps the +4 Str, some of the DR, the SR, the Touch Attack, possibly the Fear aura... 'course, I'd much rather _not_ give those up, but if necessary, then okay.


Cog: Any word on a minion level/hit dice (or possibly ECL) cap? Should I just assume that there isn't one?


Irthos's Sheet is up now for review.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Well, for DK, drop any bits that you think aren't appropriate. Personally, I'd rather you lost the touch attack (auto-healing yourself, Iejir and other undead), and the SR, but the fear aura seems somewhat appropriate (and face it, anyone going up against Irthos needs a fair warning, a fear aura is for their own good   )

As for an HD cap, I'd say about 15, but I'd allow 16 if it's really necessary. Unfortunately, it's time I went to bed for a few hours (still sick) so I can't look at your sheet yet. GG, if you could do that for me, I'd appreciate it, as you're better at this than me.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alright, let's get this done, shall we?[/sblock]

Once the elf hears Es's voice, it's only a matter of time before she's sprinting up to find her friend, unable to match Es's sheer speed but more than capable of taking reckless shortcuts that most people would consider insane - Endeca knows better. They aren't insane, merely different. And so it is that she rounds a corner and crashes into Es with a crash of glass and a surprised, "Oof!"

The chaos magus picks herself up before realizing who it is, "Es! I know about the temple - we were looking for you to go help. Come on, we gotta go tell Irthos that I found you!"


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]tiluvias99: From what I've seen, the whole thing is very well explained (And thanks for the detailed explainations), and I see no problems other than you being effectively ECL 14 (Level 12+2 for Shadow-2 for Xvart [although I still attest that this isn't a -2...], and +2 for DK) with only 45,736 (which should put you at level 10 class wise, since you're ECL 0).  I'm not sure how you have more levels than your XP should indicate.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 13, 2007)

[sblock]GG:
As for how Xvart and Shadow combine:

At the beginning of the game, Cog said that a Xvart character would start at level 12. This was asked about repeatedly, and Cog said that Xvarts would play as written, with -2 LA.
So, I had 12 for the "base" level, then applied the Shadow template, and bought off the template to return to the base level 12.
(Cog, if you feel this is wrong or needs to be changed, please tell me, and I'll cut the template.)


Cog told me that he was having the DK be LA +0. If he feels this needs to be changed to +1 or +2, then that's okay- but I'd much rather simply nerf the template itself (as in remove abilities) and have it remain at LA 0.

Level 12 (Starting Xvart) -2 (Shadow) +1 (LA Buy-Off) +1 (LA Buy-Off) +0 (Death Knight) = 12 (ECL = -2)



> As for an HD cap, I'd say about 15, but I'd allow 16 if it's really necessary



Just want to double check, you're sure on this?


Anyway, I'm leaving in a couple hours. I'm sorry I didn't get everything finished before I left- but I'll be back.[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Okay.  I see the problem here...Cog got the LA stacking rules wrong.

Xvart is a -2.  Shadow is a +2.  So while a basic Xvart would start ECL 10 with 12 character levels, a Shadow Xvart starts at ECL 10 with 10 levels, since the LA's cancel each other out to +0.  At this point, there's nothing to buy off...it's not level 12 with a +2 LA, it's level 10 with a -2 LA and then a +2 LA, meaning ECL 10 with 10 levels.

Which would be much more balanced...especially since being an undead caster means most of the Xvart's penalties are pretty much un-important, and the fact that the 6d4 stat gen system means that ability penalties are not worth as much.

Plus, you'd still start with the 45,000 ECL 10 XP, since it's ECL 10 with a -2 LA, not level 12.  And ECL 10 gold, since gold value for ECL races is by total ECL, not level.

Would you object to taking Irthos down to level 10 (probably 9 with the XP costs...)?  I think that would solve pretty much every balance issue there, and bring the whole thing back nicely into line.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







> Plus, you'd still start with the 45,000 ECL 10 XP, since it's ECL 10 with a -2 LA, not level 12. And ECL 10 gold, since gold value for ECL races is by total ECL, not level.



Well, first off, Cog gave us 55,000 xp to start with, and said that, even though we had the EXP of ECL 11 characters, we would be starting at ECL 10- he gave us a 10,000 XP crafting/Buy-Off/Whatever reserve, to do with as we will.

On gold: Really? I had always thought it was based on Level, you know, like the table on page 135 of the DMG says. I might be wrong on this though- do you have a source for that starting wealth is based off of ECL?
(A page number would be nice- not that I don't trust you, just so that I can find it for future reference)







> Okay. I see the problem here...Cog got the LA stacking rules wrong.
> 
> Xvart is a -2. Shadow is a +2. So while a basic Xvart would start ECL 10 with 12 character levels, a Shadow Xvart starts at ECL 10 with 10 levels, since the LA's cancel each other out to +0. At this point, there's nothing to buy off...it's not level 12 with a +2 LA, it's level 10 with a -2 LA and then a +2 LA, meaning ECL 10 with 10 levels.



I see what you mean. Cog, could we get a ruling on this?


In general, If need be, I'd be much more favorable to just removing the Shadow template, so that I don't have to recalculate Irthos's skills, feats, spells, hp, class abilities, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Wait, we had an extra 10,000 to spend on crafting? Huh? Snap. Ah well, I'll just leave it be.[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 13, 2007)

[sblock]Til...Didn't know the XP thing...thanks for the heads up  (Not that I'm actually USING it, but still)

As for the ECL wealth, check p172 of the 3.5 DMG, second column, last sentence of the first paragraph: "Also use ECL with Table 5-1: Character Wealth by Level to determine starting wealth for a monster character."

I have no clue why they didn't put it with the wealth chart, but there you have it.  WotC never really made an effort to neatly organize things for us...

Anyway, this is all up to Cog.  He simply told me to check over the sheet for things that seemed out of place, so...

It's nothing personal, trust me.  Ashon's got some odd template stuff going on as well, and it's entirely possible I may find myself toning him down somewhat if he turns out to strong.

Anyway, that's everything I've got.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 14, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Well, I'd say GG is corret on the LA stacking rules, but I understand if yyou want to remove the shadow template, it's no problem with me.

Also, yes, I am sure on the HD cap, I can't see how much trouble it would cause anyway (probably more than I could imagine, but what the heck).  Those of you who didn't notice the bonus XP, you didn't miss a thing, you will simply level far before the rest of the party (essentially, you level right after something your CR happens, at my discretion, and normally after that). And yeah, getting extra money for being a xvart or less from being an ogre or whatever makes no sense to me, keep it by ECL.


Oh, and have a nice trip til.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ink (May 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Great we are starting up again!!!
Since Mem won't be in the picture much it shouldn't matter, but I will edit out the spell fire . She did that due to the March on Mem phase...

Which I expect she would do if she were in danger from magic/chaos/shadow using freinds  . Ok I will post in 24hours---I see we are on on on  Great to see the group posting again  [/sblock]


----------



## Ink (May 14, 2007)

Endeca...
they are dying...
burning...
there's fire everywhere...
everywhere...i couldn't move
i didn't do anything...
like a coward, i just ran home...
help me help them...


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 15, 2007)

The elf looks confused, conflicted at Es's words, but seizes on her first insticnt - she hugs her friend tight. 

"It's okay. You did the right thing. On your own, you aren't much help against a fire. But with your friends, you're strong. It'll be okay now. But we gotta move fast or more people are gonna die. I have some friends that I can call in to help."

The elf steps back from her friend, doing her best to smile reassuringly. She holds out one mismatched glove for Es to grab onto, clearly in the mood to sprint.


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Hey, found myself a comp. Can't say I'll be able to later though.

I'll fix Irthos's LA and fix his wealth when I get back. Nice to have evrything started up again![/sblock]


----------



## Ink (May 17, 2007)

Es looks distracted, almost blind. 
She rushes past Endeca, then, as if remembering, suddenly grabs the tiny elf's offered hand, pulling her friend along, flying up the stairs four at a time. And when they reach a door Es somehow knows, she reaches with her other hand, pulling at the handle, ripping it right from the frame.

Endeca can only blink as the splinters explode out and skitter about the hallway and down the steps she can barely remember coming up. How big was this place anyways???

MOTHER!!! She screams, but doesn't wait for an answer. 

Irthos feels the stone floor shift slightly below him. The door explodes inward. Where he looked to hear Mem's response, a quiet Es, a broken door, and a slightly confused Endeca seem to be the only reply.


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 19, 2007)

In sudden shock, a swarm of shadows race up from beneath the ground, racing towards Es and Endeca, on the move before the wooden shards have even touched the ground. Yet mere inches away from Es, they halt; a teeming mass of pure night surrounding her, ever moving, ever shifting, yet never touching.

Irthos's hands are outstretched, a snarl etched on his face. As he slowly lowers them, the shadow swarm retreats, and his expression returns to it's normal blank, unreadable stare.
"Lady Es," he says, bowing slightly, his voice courteous. "I apologize for my friends over-zealousness in guarding me. But," he continues, with a tad of warning, "You would do well to not try such a thing again. For even your... _protections_ may not help you, should they feel truly motivated." He finishes, as the last of the Sjach retreat out of sight beneath him.

He looks about him, admiring the splinters of the shattered door, slightly amused. "What," he says, "May I do for you?"[sblock=OOC]Haven't had time to fix Irthos yet (or his minions... sigh), I'll get to it soon. Just got home, kinda busy with family and such.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Irthos's Wealth and LA have been fixed. Ill start working on the minions now.

edit: His followers have been fixed for LA, Spell-Stitching, etc. as well. Beginning work on Minions and Mount now.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (May 20, 2007)

She absorbs his every word. Aknowledging a thousand thoughts, imagining infinite possibilites. Es will learn from this as she has every lesson. She hears the danger around her, beneath her, there are whispers and voices, none of them kind.

Her recklessness could have cost another life. 
Like the door, Es pulled when she should have pushed, broke it when she could have simply passed it. A tangled frame of black iron and wood leaned heavily on the opposite side of the room, reminding her of the mistake.

She is a child. Her watery eyes show it plainly.

...help...they need help...the temple...where is my mother...


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 20, 2007)

_The Tasteless One/Kill the Tasteless One!
...Hold. Now is not yet the time._


Irthos slowly approaches Es, watching her. _A machine. Yet it feels more powerfully than I ever could in life... or death._ "Es," he says quietly, just above a whisper. "Fear not for the well-being of your mother. She is well cared for, by her own hands. She has a gift for you," he says, slowly drawing the knife from a pouch on his belt, and extending it toward her hilt first.


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 20, 2007)

Endeca's hand grasps her friend's shoulder firmly without trying to move the young girl, in a gesture to halt her friend.

"Es," she says pleadingly, "don't take it. I don't trust this. Let Irthos keep the knife. It can't hurt to let him."


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 21, 2007)

Irthos looks at Endeca. _What?_
"Endeca, there is something else you should know," he says. "The Lady Mem was not in league with your attacker. She bears no responsibility for it. There is something amiss, but she had no part in it. Instead," he adds, "I believe there are others who seek our demise- Which we shall discuss once the current situation is resolved."

"Regardless," he continues, "I see no reason for Es to not accept her-" _...Mother? Ha._ "Mother's gift. In the end, she could refuse it, but I would not claim to have the right to be the item's possesor in her stead. Unless," he bows again to Es, "The Lady Es wished it so."
He holds the knife out to her, again, hilt first.


----------



## Ink (May 21, 2007)

There are cries and shouts from all about the building. Echoes of the incident boom down to the foundations, shifting torches, and attention alike. 

She accepts the knife without meaning to. The girl watches a perfect porcelain hand rise, graciously accepting the knife with a nod she never asked for. Es' eyes shimmer with a liquid blue hopelessness. Her actions again mastered by another. It was her mother's knife to be sure.

The hilt is smooth, almost slippery, almost alive. It slithers in her mind, in her palm, and unnoticed by others yet unmistakable to herself, the adolescent clenches it all the tighter, with ten, then a hundred times the force needed to bend iron, to destroy it in her grip.

 Es’ countenance becomes abruptly calm as she grasps not only the blade, but the simple fact that her life is not her own. For all her training, her speed and might, Es can’t even open her hand.

Dozens of soldiers hurry into formation and with overabundant torches lighting their way, they do a double march upwards towards the sound, past scattered wooden fragments along the steps. As they rush ahead, only their squad leader, a young, brash and somewhat handsome, Bardak the II, notices the twisted iron door handle along the way.


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 21, 2007)

Irthos's eyes narrow almost imperceptably as he watches Es, but he makes no comment. _The gift... later. Now is not the time._

A sudden interuption.
_The Prey/We hunger
The meal carries lights to guide us!/We will feed
A feast/A delicious feast!_
Dark, translucent fingers reach up from the ground beneath the soldiers, barely visible in the gloom. Irthos's own mind cuts through the whispering like a blade. _Hold, and be silent! These are not the prey. Hold, and have patience. You will be satisfied._
Slowly the dark hands recede into the stone floor beneath the soldiers- and they no doubt will never realize how close to death they had just been.

[sblock=OOC]Soldiers? I didn't know we had soldiers in the stronghold.

Also, I thought it was still night. What's going on?[/sblock]


----------



## Gideon_Gideonson (May 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Cog...just send me a PM at WotC when it's time for me to enter, will you?

Thanks in advance [/sblock]


----------



## Ink (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Til, here is the post from way back. 

Porthaven

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two hundred years ago, the coastal town of Porthaven was built on a site that was advantageous for trade but both geologically and meteorologically unstable. A volcano in the nearby mountains threatened to erupt and destroy the town, and earthquakes, tidal waves, and hurricanes were common. But the doughty townsfolk stayed and rebuilt after each disaster, determined to make the town prosper. 

Via the magic of Khyber Mercane, the harsh windstorms that had previously blown through the valley softened to mild breezes, and the high waves that had battered the shoreline shrank to harmless ripples before reaching the coast. The earthquakes that were once common occurrences no longer shook the land. Even the seasons seemed to even out until the temperatures rarely reached uncomfortable extremes.

The crews of ships now find the calm waters and friendly people of the city a welcome sight, as do many weary travelers along the coast.

PORTHAVEN
The city of Porthaven has now enjoyed two years of peace, perfect weather, and is now considered one of the fastest growing city in the land.

Ruler Khyber Mercane, human sorcerer 6
(mayor) Autho: Bergan Regal, human aristocrat 5

AL LG; Assets 200,000 gp, 4 warships, 1 large water elemental

Population 150,000approx ; Mixed (118500 humans, 13500 halflings, 7500 dwarves, 4500 elves, 3000 gnomes, 1500 half-elves, 1400 halforcs 10 drow); Size: 1.4 square miles, or 946 acres.

Others: adept 2 (200), adept 1 (700), aristocrat 4 (2), aristocrat 3 (8), aristocrat 2 (20), aristocrat 1 (70), barbarian 5 (1), barbarian 3 (80), barbarian 2 (120), barbarian 1 (400), bard 13 (1), bard 12 (2), bard 6 (60), bard 3 (1), bard 1 (480), cleric 3 (4), cleric 2 (160), cleric 1 (340), commoner 4 (40), commoner 2 (240), commoner 1 (137,510), druid 5 (1), druid 3 (10), druid 2 (50), druid 1 (100), expert 2 (240), expert 1 (6420), fighter 2 (240), fighter 1 (600), monk 3 (8), monk 2 (200), monk 1 (400), paladin 6 (1), paladin 3 (120), paladin 2 (240), paladin 1 (480), ranger 2 (10), ranger 1 (30), rogue 5 (20), rogue 4 (40), rogue 3 (40), rogue 2 (200), rogue 1 (400), sorcerer 3 (1), sorcerer 2 (240), sorcerer 1 (480), warrior 1 (3040), wizard 3 (120), wizard 2 (240), wizard 1 (480). 

Important Figures:
Khyber Mercane, human sorcerer 6
Onyx Deathcure, elf fighter 5 
Bardak Firehand, dwarffighter 5
Vonn Stefos, human rogue 5
Sister Mara, human cleric 5
Zax Grierson, human ranger 5

Bardak Icehand: Bardak is the town constable and leader of Porthaven’s militia. . More importantly, he oversees the Citadel/Prison Grounds/Barracks of the Companionship (The Citadel serves as Headquarters for the militia contingent assigned in and around the harbor). Aside from the Companionship, he has 200 fighters and 1300 warriors in his service and can call up an additional 7500 members of the local militia with a few hours notice. 

Bergan Regal: Bergan is the duly elected mayor of Porthaven, but the post may as well be hereditary, since members of his family have served as mayor for almost a hundred years.

Onyx Deathcure: Onyx is the Regal family bodyguard and advisor to the city’s militia. Once an adventurer, Onyx retired early and settled here with his drow wife to raise a family in peace. He has served the Regal family for more than thirty years.

Sister Mara: Sister Mara is the senior cleric of Porthaven. A slender woman about 5 feet 8
inches tall, she has long, flowing blond hair and wears the familiar grey robes of clergy. Over these, she wears silk vestments adorned with the holy symbols of and several hundred odd shapes that resemble interconnecting gears. 

Vonn Stefos: A former adventurer, Vonn now owns the largest shipping business in Porthaven and as well as over 70 vessels.

Zax Grierson: Zax comes from a large family, all of whom have taken up the ranger profession. He has fully explored the volcanic tunnels in the nearby mountain ranges, and he often undertakes missions on behalf of the city.  

There are a couple of other posts about Mem setting out schedules and giving direct orders for rotations of militia and the like. It was quite tedious work and she wasn't sleeping tryin' to keep up. Also there was a post about the obscene amount of torches and other fires lit she ordered lit in and about the Citadel/Prison Grounds/Arena hearth/Barracks of the Companionship. Note that Bardak Icehand is not the Bardak II (who is a non-dwarf nephew)  mentioned in the previous post...night time...right ok edit...Es must have lost track of time  while watching the people burn.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Es and Endeca are between Irthos and the soldiers... do they respond o them?

Currently, Irthos is ignoring the soldiers, until they decide to speak.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Note to all, gonna be gone for a day or three. May have comp access, may not.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (May 26, 2007)

The elf looks with regret at Es as the girl takes the knife, unable to stop her friend in either a physical or moral sense. When the soldiers tramp in, she turns to them and does what she does best - get over her problems with energy and zeal.

"What the hell are you standing around for?" Endeca exclaims, "The temple is burning! Grab some people and lets move!"

And with that, the elf turns and begins sprinting out of the building. Enough time had been wasted already.


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 28, 2007)

Irthos watches Endeca as she carreens down the corrider away from them. He looks again at Es. "Es," he says. "Are you ready to go?"

Silently, his minions gather beneath him.[sblock=OOC]I'm back. Minions are almost finished, mount has been edited in.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (May 29, 2007)

Irthos asks and in that instant, there is a change about Es. Her delicate frown curves into a smile, clean and full of hope. Then just as naturally her lips slide into mischief.
"Race you there."
Fine blonde hair crescents out--flowing gently as she turns. Soft as any girl could be and she is gone.
Was she still smiling, or had she steeled herself again? Irthos speculates about that simple question and then wonders to himself, how does her shadow ever keep up?


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 29, 2007)

Irthos watches her as she bounds through down the hall, swift as a bird in flight, contemplating. Eventually he closes his eyes, and when he opens them again he begins walking slowly forward, through the group of men, which part before him. He sends a call: _Iejir, meet me in the Stables.

It has been far too long since I have had a ride._

-------------------------------------

Irthos arrives to find Iejir waiting. He recieves a thought: _Took you long enough. Come on- we've got to get to the temple._ Irthos walks over to his steed and feels his dark coat, sensing the immense heat being given off by the infernal horse's breath, and eyeing the scorch marks on the stone floor. He swings himself up, and offers his hand to Iejir, who scrambles up without grace. Irthos makes a small whisper in the horses ear, then sends another thought to Iejir: _Hold on._

The Nightmare explodes through the doors, then soars into the sky towards the temple. A swarming cloud of Shadows follows in his wake, nearly invisble in the night air.[sblock=OOC]Irthos's Mount is a Nightmare. Deathknight gives a mount 1/2 with hit dice equal to 1/2 the character's hit dice, and even suggests a Nightmare for what most Deathknights have.

Irthos's Nightmare has a Flight Speed of 120 with Perfect Maneuverability, and also has the Run and Fleet of Foot feats, which allow him to move x5 his movement when running (as opposed to x4), and he may also make 90 degree turns once per round while running (or charging). They should get there pretty quickly.

(Note: at 600 feet per 6 seconds, Irthos's Nightmare is going about 70 mph. Hooray!)


Minions are almost done. Sorry for the wait.[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Finally, Minions are done, and I didn't even get close to your HD cap, Cog  . They have been editted into Irthos's Companions, along with the Nightmare mount.

They are essentially just tougher Shadows, so they'll hang around with the Sjach, and blend in with them RP wise. I thought that would be helpful, since adding stand-alone characters (aside from Ashon, obviously) would be a little odd right now.

I may make a few more finishing touches later on (if Cog approves some things I've requested, for example), but they should be fine for the time being.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (May 31, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Hi hi Cog, what do we all see when we get there?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jun 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Damn, what happened to Cog? He hasn't responded to PMs either.

...crap... just when things where strating to pick up again...

I mean, I'm sure he has a good reason, but  [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=Oops]I forgot to tell ya'll that Cog is having trouble logging in. Erm...surprise?[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Wow, damnation. That's some major suckitude.

Um... is there some way for him to post still? I had some questions for him, and was looking for some approval on some stuff from Complete Adventurer.[/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]No problem, I know all about computer problems[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jun 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Cog is finding somewhere else to host this...again. Thoughts at the moment point to Plothook.net - and you guys should check out that site anyway, 'cause it's AWESOME.

Incidentally, I've been spending a lot of time reading the SRD - and, well, a thought has latched onto my mind and refuses to let go. So, you may see some statistically RETARDED things happen with Endeca that will, nonetheless, be absolutely hilarious. It's 'Deca we're talking about here. I am still serious and dedicated to the campaign...I'm just comic relief as well  [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Gareth (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=Important OOC]Cog is transferring the game to Plothook.Net. I suggest sending him a PM on the WotC boards, because I can't find the damned thread. You'll need to make a profile with your CHARACTER'S NAME on Plothook.

See ya there. [/sblock]


----------



## Ink (Jun 9, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Tell me when ya find it. Link me up. My email is Terrenceww@gmail.com
I am lost =)[/sblock]


----------



## tiluvias99 (Jun 9, 2007)

Message for Ink: You need to empty your PM Box so that Cog can get in touch with you.


----------



## Ink (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Til. Ok emptied.


----------

